# I Dislike...



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

U2 or to be more precise Bono.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

My family


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Nose piercings...


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

tribal tattoos


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Sticky Labels


----------



## Jax (Jun 24, 2006)

_When my girlfriend and I fight._


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Licking envelopes. Tastes gross.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

People using their cellphone/texting while driving.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Ashley Cole


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Candice Michelle (Hope Stratusfied sees this)


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Hornswoggle.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Metallica


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Nuts.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

John Fucking Cena


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Ken Kennedy


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hogan


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Tomatoes


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Formula 1


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hand Ball


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Stewart Downing


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Inter Milan


----------



## bruteshot74 (Jun 2, 2006)

Slow drivers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Crack Heads


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Candice Michelle (Hope Stratusfied sees this)


:no:

CM Punk :agree:


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Randy Orton :side: (waits for the bandwagon to go crazy)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Batista


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The San Antonio Spurs


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Alex Ferguson


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Drogba


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Using the telephone.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Randy Orton :side:


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Seafood.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Baked Beans


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

http://www.vwhayward.com/

Them.


----------



## Daredevil Jeff (Dec 17, 2007)

Alocohl, itÄs gya. fucking.

Andy, <y3 yu


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Stratusfied said:


> The San Antonio Spurs


Pretty much.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kanye West


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Baltimore Ravens.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

All New York Sports Teams (except The Yankees).


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Emo skinny jeans.


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

BreakTheWalls


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

waking up early on a weekend


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Hardy, and Jeff Hardy even more when he's wearing his disgusting shitty face paint.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Jeff Hardy's emo fans.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Waking up after getting a hour of sleep and not being able to get back to sleep.


----------



## Jim (Jan 25, 2008)

Overrated comedians.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Demetri Martin.

Worst comedian I've ever heard.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Alocohl


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Smoking


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fall Out Boy


----------



## CM Dealer (May 27, 2008)

Michael Jackson


----------



## Panic! (Oct 27, 2008)

Girls Aloud


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Jonas Brothers


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fall out boy, My chemical Romance and Jonas Brothers


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Portsmouth equalizing against Stoke in the 90th minute.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My Ex-Girlfriend


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Chelsea after today .


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Fact that Match of the day is gonna be crap, considering the results in the premiership today


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

TNA's booking of The Beautiful People.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

The Rock


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Kane...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Randy Orton's Boring Mic Work


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Being unemployed .


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

bigcal said:


> Being unemployed .


Ditto .


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

bigcal said:


> Being unemployed .





Flanny said:


> Ditto .


Horrible isn't it


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Cena Fans :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Orton's Boring Matches :side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Untalented Divas like Candice


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Everyone on the WWE roster who isn't Taker, JBL, Kennedy, Jericho, Edge, Christian, Cena or Michaels.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Most of the posters on here, tbh.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ricky Ortiz tbh


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Trish Stratus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Co-signed on Ortiz, he's just.....bad. Really bad. Fortunately, he doesn't have much room to do anything.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hannah Hardy said:


> Trish Stratus


Mickie James


Good Charlotte! God, they suck so badly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Every diva except Trish, since she's really the only one worth looking at.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Stratusfied said:


> Mickie James*..is awesome*
> 
> 
> Good Charlotte! God, they suck so badly


fixed 

I dislike Triple H


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Booker T


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Emmanuel Eboue


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The insulting implication in Hannah's sig that I've marked for Jeff Hardy spots when I actually never have.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Darkness

Horrible band IMO


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Rap/Hip Hop music


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Beatles.

You can pull the trigger on me any time you want, never liked their music.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry Pyro 

I dislike umm...Batista.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Iceland adverts


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

They really do Suck ^^

I dislike Paris Hilton.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Paris is awesome 

I dont like her friend, Nicole Richie though


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Is it because shes married to that guy from Good Charlotte? 

I dislike KFC.


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

I dislike Hannah Hardy for disliking KFC


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I dislike bigcal for having locke in his Sig and not Charlie from Lost


----------



## Emperor Palpatine (Aug 2, 2003)

Locke > Charlie!  And he's in my avatar, not sig 

I dislike the lottery for never letting me win .


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Charlie > Locke

Edit; my bad 

I dislike HMV for not having a DVD i wanted in stock.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Comedian Jim Gaffigan


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Hannah Hardy said:


> I dislike bigcal for having locke in his Sig and not Charlie from Lost


Knowing you, I'm surprised you didn't say Sawyer tbh 

I dislike ROH for making me wait over 3 weeks for my 7 DVD's


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Benjo™ said:


> Knowing you, I'm surprised you didn't say Sawyer tbh


I forgot about Sawyer, both him and Charlie are really hot tbh 

I dislike English TV for having nothing on right now.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ODB..


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

The fact half term is almost over.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

The fact i don't get half terms anymore.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Shame ^

I agree Benjo, i dislike the fact half term is nearly over


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Guitar Hero DS.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fact that somehow my headphones can go into my high def tv, work perfect on DVD's that I pop into my DVD player, and work perfectly on games and DVD's on my PS3, but when I click the button to switch over to the 360, I can only hear out of the right ear and not the left one. Must have either done something wrong or not had enough room, I didn't set it up, wouldn't know how to anyway. Nothing more irritating than headphones that don't recognize sound in both ears.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Triple H marks.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whoever Books TNA's Knockout Division.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Orton marks


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Strongbow


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Orton marks


This and Punk marks as well.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Your sig. 

You know why.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Kennedy marks.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Red and Blue Shells on Mario Kart DS.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Swaggers amazingly pronounced lisp. 

I sincerely hope this is just something creative told him to do so that he stands out a bit and gets more heat by annoying people when he talks on the mic, and will eventually be dropped, because I don't want a future multi time WWE champion to be cutting long promos in that state.


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Winter.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Jesus freaks.


----------



## DH (Sep 16, 2007)

Snow on the weekend and not during the school week when we can get bus cancellations (no school!)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Swagga jackers.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Horn Swaggle


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People who find Orton Entertaining :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

When people are so obsessed with divas that every topic they enter turns into a conversation about them.

Porn is everywhere, look it up.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When people are so obsessed with Kennedy that every topic they enter turns into a conversation about him.

:side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't said almost anything about Kennedy outside the WWE section in months, and I don't even talk about him there much either now.

Besides, he's a wrestler and the point of this forum is to discuss wrestling. Nobody is discussing the divas for their wrestling because it's an irrelevant point, and even when they are, they know it's still meaningless.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Beth Phoenix. 

That dude (yes dude) can't draw heat for s*** without Santino.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Big Show


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cody Rhodes. 

It's amazing that Randy Orton has to perform every week around a wrestler who actually has less charisma than he does.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Finlay


----------



## ThunderAngel (Aug 6, 2006)

Demi Lovato


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Me wanting to request an Undertaker banner but not being able to find enough good pictures. I want only world title ones (just World Heavyweight Championship ones, not WWE title), but the good ones I've found are scarce, and a few maybe not big enough.

Since Ledger won the Oscar, maybe I'll just get a Joker Oscar one. Who knows...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Volley Ball


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

When people think of the word racist, they think about slandering black people. Black people can be racist also.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Barney The Dinosaur.

You shiny happy people would know him by the name Rey Mysterio, but that's what he is to me. Just a cheap, shitty marketing tool for children.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Jimmy Fallon taking over for Conan O'Brien. I don't find him funny. Never did. He is replacing one of the best.


----------



## BretJustice (Feb 21, 2009)

I hate loud rave music


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk getting booked to win so many titles within the past year :no: (Hope BTW sees this)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

These fucking Myspace whores who think they're "edgy" by taking a picture of them giving the finger. I was just getting my banner off Tinypic.com (I don't use it, Killswitch made an edit for me and he used that site to upload it) and saw yet another one of these seemingly endless pictures:



Observe the fucking patheticness oozing off of this girl. OMG I just like, totally turned 12 on Sunday, so that means I'm so cool! And here's a nice big fuck you to all the uncool people, you know, the ones with lives, and who have enough of a fashion sense not to wear stupid looking fur coats! Like, what's with that? Get real!



Assholes.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Dumbass songs that get stuck in my head. Preferbly any song made by Soulja boy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fact that I can't figure out most special moves or any ultimate combos in Street Fighter IV.

If anyone knows a move guide online, I'd appreciate it.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Being forced to study and study and study......


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Being forced to see Horrendous Randy Orton sigs :side:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Fox News Channel


----------



## genghiskhan (Jul 1, 2007)

tna over abundence of specialty matches


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WWE's Decision to waste top Divas like Candice and Mickie every week by not letting them wrestle on Raw.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratusfied said:


> WWE's Decision to waste top Diva like Mickie every week by not letting her wrestle on Raw.




Seth from Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

TNA for letting Rain go


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Rock's entire career, on the mic or in the ring.


----------



## genghiskhan (Jul 1, 2007)

The breakdown in brand split


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Orton.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

That Moron Ancelotti


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

People that tell me to play Golf, and Golf in general.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Melina the dog face gremlin.


----------



## NB Cone Stold (Sep 22, 2005)

Pyro™;6924747 said:


> The Rock's entire career, on the mic or in the ring.


When people say that they don't like the Rock or never have. In other words, LIARS.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

my slow ass computer.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ The same


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Foley talking about Orton on TNA. Bad enough having to hear about his boring ass on Raw


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Cena....


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Orton Marks


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

People who always get the same boring ass haircut.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Spyware.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Getting older.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

old people.




:side:


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Emperor_NaS said:


> my slow ass computer.


Sounds familiar.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Burger King



Emperor_NaS said:


> old people.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


You're no spring chicken.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

2Slick said:


> Burger King


.

wat.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Having nothing better to do on a friday night than sit in front of the computer.


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

Pickles.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk Marks.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

^ That would be me 

I dislike Edge marks.


----------



## TKOW (Aug 23, 2004)

Noobs.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Birmingham City FC


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Strawberry Milkshake.


----------



## brian8448 (Jun 27, 2007)

Will Ferrell
Dane Cook
Seth Rogen
Jack Black
Adam Sandler
Kevin James

And of course Stephen Colbert, that guy has never made me laugh. For supposedly being such "smart" comedy and a show that's supposed to be subtle, he overdoes it way too much.


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

People that moan about smoking all fuking day.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

smackdown


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Remembering all the cringe worthy things i said & did yesterday, while insanely intoxicated



hbkdxhhh said:


> People that moan about smoking all fuking day.


Amen dude :agree:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Everybody loves Raymond.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

This fucking worthless colleague of mine.


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Having the Flu


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Colts


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That the downloadable content for GTA IV is only available for the xbox 360.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Ultimate Oppurtunist (Gimmick)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Steelers


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

When I'm looking for a pen, I finally find one, and it's out of ink.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate it when that happens ^^

I dislike it when you walk to school, and its sunny so you dont take an umbrella, but when its time to walk home, its freaking pouring it down


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Ice after snowstorms.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Jeff Jarrett


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Khali


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I dislike that Medo doesn't have a full length pic of Shawn Michaels in that sig of his


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Carlos Mencia and his awful attempts at being controversial.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Torrents that take forever to download.


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Mint Aero moose's.


----------



## BretJustice (Feb 21, 2009)

I hate it how girls like rihanna go back to pieces of shit like chris brown, even though she got kicked the fuck out of


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

BretJustice said:


> I hate it how girls like rihanna go back to pieces of shit like chris brown, even though she got kicked the fuck out of


Sadly dude that happens alot with women who get beat by their boyfriend or husband.:no:


Kanye West ego.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Candice


----------



## BretJustice (Feb 21, 2009)

Scamp Swagg said:


> Sadly dude that happens alot with women who get beat by their boyfriend or husband.:no:
> 
> 
> Kanye West ego.


Your not wrong there, ive saw it happen first hand toa girl I know and she got beath within an inch of her life, alot worse than rihanna and she wouldnt give him up to the police :no:. 

Anyways I hate kanye west


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Racist people.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ I second that


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Coffee


----------



## Deadman™ (Feb 9, 2004)

Political Correctness.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Gordan Brown


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Edge being champion


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Edge being the ultimate oppurtunist


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hornswoggle


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*Cramping as if I have the devils spawn inside me every month... enough already.*


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Barbecue ribs.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WWE Going PG :no:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Lack of bladejobs in WWE lately.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Programming, most boring lesson ever.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People who trash other people on the Internet.

Your real bad asses, Seriously.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

The people who come into my job.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

To work.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

People who trash other people's taste in music, and act like nothing besides their favorite music is worth listening to.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

the lack of Katie Lea this week.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Haters


----------



## Mellow420 (Nov 1, 2008)

Not being able to get a job regardless of how many times I apply for one.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

wwe not using mickie james as much.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Being a non-paid member.


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Having a miserable wage.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

SUVs and Pick up trucks.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not knowing how to make gifs for my sig.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Emperor_NaS said:


> wwe not using mickie james as much.


Yea


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Great Khali


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> Yea


More importantly, Candice not being used enough


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Scott Steiner


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MTV forgetting what their initials stand for.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Standards and Practices.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

C++..


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

People who dislike me.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Video channels that don't play videos. MTV


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

All my songs getting removed from my ipod.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Street Kings, shit movie tbfh.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Being lonely.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

50 Cent.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

People who drink and drive


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

PS3 owners getting screwed.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Emperor_NaS said:


> PS3 owners getting screwed.


This.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> What?


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Emperor_NaS said:


> PS3 owners getting screwed.


Getting screwed of what?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, I meant what Scamp meant, not the phrase. Although the phrase did in fact OWN.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I only agreed because of the problems ive had with my PS3. Not sure what his issue is though 

I Dislike The Red Ring of Death on 360's :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My PS3 is fine.

I don't know what it is, unless it's about the GTA IV DLC, in which case, I have both so I don't care.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

DLC of gta 4 only being available for the 360.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I went through 3 PS3's before i finally got one that Worked right. Now my only problem is trying to get online, I was able to until i switched to Cable internet and now its not letting me.


----------



## TheRockIsCookin (Sep 10, 2008)

I dislike being disliked ;D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I knew it.

Yeah, I'd rather it would be on PS3, but I have 360.

PS3 still wins, we get God Of War III and 360 doesn't. A biker DLC doesn't compare to that (and I love The Lost And Damned)


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Playstation Store not letting me Download Content when i was able to get online with it.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That sucks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratusfied said:


> The Playstation Store not letting me Download Content when i was able to get online with it.


Did you forget to add money to get charged to your card?

PS3 isn't getting screwed, we get the best exclusive game in the world, plus PS3 has a Blu Ray drive.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™;6971608 said:


> Did you forget to add money to get charged to your card?


No. I tryed to add funds to my "Wallet" thing and It wouldnt let me. I kept getting "Credit Card Info Invalid. Please Try Again". Even though i typed everything Correctly. But for some reason, I was able to dl a Free Demo of Mega Man 9 without a Problem.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Did you forget to add money to get charged to your card?
> 
> PS3 isn't getting screwed, we get the best exclusive game in the world, plus PS3 has a Blu Ray drive.


yeah and it plays burned dvd really good.

Do you go online with your ps3 and have a gametag mine is 

NasJayz if you want to add me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

^Nah, I don't play online. Sorry man. 



Stratusfied said:


> No. I tryed to add funds to my "Wallet" thing and It wouldnt let me. I kept getting "Credit Card Info Invalid. Please Try Again". Even though i typed everything Correctly. But for some reason, I was able to dl a Free Demo of Mega Man 9 without a Problem.


Well, sadly I don't know how to help you. See if they have a tech support line, or check back with a store rep at where you bought the PS3.

You were able to get the demo because it was free, you don't need a credit card for something they're giving away. I was able to DL free items from XBOX Live before I ever added funds for my first purchase (The Lost And Damned, and so far, my only purchase)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratusfied said:


> No. I tryed to add funds to my "Wallet" thing and It wouldnt let me. I kept getting "Credit Card Info Invalid. Please Try Again". Even though i typed everything Correctly. But for some reason, I was able to dl a Free Demo of Mega Man 9 without a Problem.


so when was the last time you went online I added you as a friend.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Emperor_NaS said:


> so when was the last time you went online I added you as a friend.


Its been a couple weeks. I havent been able to play online since i switched to Cable Internet last week. Its not letting me connect the same way i did with the DSL box i previously had. Im gonna end up having to get a Wireless Router.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Walkers Ready Salted Crisps.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Hacksaw Jim Duggan.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Squash.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Candice Michelle's injury...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice not being used enough on Raw.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Torchwood.


----------



## BretJustice (Feb 21, 2009)

Mackems


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Carlos Mencia


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Chris Heros new ring gear

http://i43.tinypic.com/15hhgra.jpg


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Matt Hardy still using the same theme Music despite his Heel Turn.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

People complaining on Facebook about shit happenings in their life.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Soulja Boy


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Coffee.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Family get togethers (cringe)


----------



## ChrisMC (Jun 13, 2006)

Mayonaisse.


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Hangovers - A necessary evil.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Job


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spoiler: ECW



Christian qualifying for MITB

This would be an awesome spoiler if he had any chance of winning, he doesn't, it's still going to that bore.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

The possibility of Kennedy missing wrestlemania.. (just plain sick now)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MVP winning Money In The Bank. That guy is nowhere near good enough to be holding a world championship, even for a short time. The only consolation to me regarding who wins is that we'll never be able to have a champion who's worse than Jeff Hardy.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Sticksy.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Not liking that McQueen fellow. He's too handsy :side:


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

Hiding my true feelings about Sticksy because our culture frowns upon sodomy.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Another crappy title run by JBL.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Fizzy Water Drinks


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Mint Aero moose's.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Commercials with music in them.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

porn sites you have to pay. why the hell should I pay to see porn.


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Blind Marks


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

I dislike people who dislike stuff.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chain Gang solider said:


> Blind Marks


Yea. I dont get why people have to be so blind about their fav wrestler.


Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That the driver's side window on my car is off the track.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Acne cream


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

when i'm playing a game online on the PS3 and my Internet connection will just go mid way through a game, so fucking annoying.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Stratusfied said:


> Yea. I dont get why people have to be so blind about their fav wrestler.
> 
> 
> Avenged Sevenfold


Look who's talking here ? :side:

Slow speed Internet


----------



## Ross McTURTLE (Mar 22, 2006)

Jade Goody being in every paper everyday.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

ECW..


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

The Monster said:


> when i'm playing a game online on the PS3 and my Internet connection will just go mid way through a game, so fucking annoying.


yea that's brutal. happened to me game 7 of a 2k8 semi final game where i was up near the end...lost connection, game had to be reset and i ended up losing, i needed valium after that.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Rainy days


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hogan


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

^What he said.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Racist


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Strongbow.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Being bored


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Orton's Boring Matches


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus thinking he can beat me in Street Fighter IV.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Scamp thinking he can beat me in SFIV


----------



## CGS (Feb 7, 2004)

Scamp & Stratus Arguing over SFIV :side:


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

SFIV :side:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Gimmick Posters


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NY Yankess


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Atlanta Braves


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratusfied said:


> Atlanta Braves


Damn you!:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Blanka constantly doing that Electricity thing in SFIV. :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

things that suck


----------



## KidRed (Jan 10, 2009)

Mr. Kennedy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

People who dislike Kennedy.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

getting hurt because I dislike pain.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Blind Marks


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Like you? 

Cold weather.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

My Job.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Tom Cruise


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Edge being on raw and smackdown.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

FIFA08


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Vickie Guerrero, the sexiest ref alive..


----------



## JD13 (May 25, 2007)

Personalised reg plates, it doesnt get much more narcissistic than that.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

People who whine and bitch about there jobs/lives to you


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The lack of Candice on Raw.


----------



## Rez (Jan 28, 2007)

Referencing.


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

The war on terror bringing my buddy Rez down.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Nintendo Wii


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Toshiba TV's.


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Onions


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ODB being so Overrated.


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

Hypocrisy.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

7UP..


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

spiders


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Weekday Mornings.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Muggers


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

WWE not doing the divas show.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

All characters that Vegeta lost to in DBZ.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Norton Anti-Virus.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

The Monster said:


> Norton Anti-Virus.


Agreed it's so fucking annoying


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Doing CourseWork


----------



## Titania (Jan 1, 2007)

I dislike war.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Emo's tbh


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice getting pulled from WM


----------



## AgeOfRKO24 (Jun 27, 2007)

WWE letting Michael Cole call Raw.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Mike Adamle


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

The phrase "At the end of the day".


----------



## Wes_FR (Jul 10, 2007)

Randy Orton being called charismatic.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

When i get given the wrong order at a pub/restaurant


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Great Khali


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Boring Matches like this for example....

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=IuQH_xvEJb4


----------



## McQueen (Jul 17, 2006)

That match isn't bad for as short as it was, the conclusion was stupid though.

WWE not letting people's true personalities shine because they must script everything.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Mark Henry.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Music these days


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

When my internet connect randomly just bombs out on me, and won't return unless i switch off the PC and/or unplug the internet cable and put it back in few seconds later


----------



## greenbloodcell (Jan 14, 2006)

People who leave online gaming whilst losing (A.K.A: pwned n00bs)


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Having this cold, .


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

People who dislike Kennedy...

Kennedy


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

When i accidentally spill sauce over my nice clean t-shirt.


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Morons in WWE Section.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

SVR09's confusing feature of letting Divas compete for Male Titles in Career Mode but their Unable to compete for the Same titles in Exhibition Mode 

Wheres a Gameshark for PS3 when i need one :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim's Upcoming Superwoman Push.

(I dont have a problem with Gail. Just the way she was pushed by TNA and how WWE is about to push her )


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Agreed ^^

I also dislike people who think TNA sucks when they haven't even watch it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Emperor_NaS said:


> Gail Kim





Stratus™ said:


> Gail Kim's Upcoming Superwoman Push.
> 
> (I dont have a problem with Gail. Just the way she was pushed by TNA and how WWE is about to push her )





Hannah Laree said:


> Agreed ^^
> 
> I also dislike people who think TNA sucks when they haven't even watch it.


WTF! So is Gail the new target.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> WTF! So is Gail the new target.


Like i said, I like her..i just dont like the way shes pushed


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

No you just don't like she beat you're favorites.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its not just Gail. I feel the same about Taylor Wilde too.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

TNA being in Florida.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

having allergies.


----------



## VaderFat™ (Nov 9, 2003)

The wrestling section.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

When ya pour out the cereal into the bowl and then put Orange Juice in it instead of milk, :no:.


----------



## Altogi (Apr 4, 2009)

Fried Chicked.


----------



## Evolution (Sep 23, 2005)

Red Hot Chilli Peppers.

There. I said it.


----------



## BkB Hulk (Jun 27, 2008)

Blonde hair dyed so awfully it's almost white.


----------



## Jacky17 (Nov 27, 2007)

Coldplay, Snow Patrol, Keane.


----------



## PezzieCoyote (Jun 7, 2005)

Paris Hilton.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MTV for not playing videos on I thought suppose to be a music channel.:no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

"Santina" Marella


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

divas battle royal at wrestlemania 25.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Divas "wrestling"


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

People who don't like divas wrestling trying to be cool.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Avenged Sevenfold and Good Charlotte.

By far the 2 Worst Bands I have ever listened to.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

*Starbucks*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Soulja Boy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Soulja Boy


 But Everyone Loves Soulja Boy 


CM Punk, Randy Orton and Batista. I dislike them all equally


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Paramore


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kanye West


----------



## Revenge24 (Mar 12, 2009)

Violence.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

James Bond - Quantum of Solace.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Megaupload


I can't download anything from the wrestling sections because every one uses mega fucking upload.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Triple H


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Orton


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Nintendo Wii


----------



## nebnos (Apr 9, 2009)

Hipster Rap


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Raisins


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Baseball.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Miley Cyrus.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

People who try to hard to be funny when they're not, i mean even when you tell them they are trying to hard they carry on, its really lame and annoying.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

When people take to long to decide on a wrestler online.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Oh thats really annoying, i also hate it when people glitch their create a finisher, its fucking annoying! But yeah, when choosing characters, i chose the best like Taker so they dont, and when they finally pick theirs, i change it and press start so they dont get him lol


----------



## Sgt. Pepper (Nov 12, 2008)

Ugly models.


Why are they even employed?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Paul Heymen as a announcer. Dude's voice just irratates me, it's like he's constantly yelling.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

When im playing a game online and (if/when losing) that person will just quit the game. So frusting, happens all the time online on FIFA09. :cuss:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Die-Hard Edge Marks.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> Die-Hard Edge Marks.


:agree:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

My Laptop overheating.


----------



## Hired_Merc (Dec 29, 2007)

Hub keeps restarting


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> Die-Hard Edge Marks.


Punk Marks


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Hardcore Orton marks.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

People who cheer for the heels at live shows.


Kinda ruins it...


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

When i follow I follow instructions step by step on how to do a math question, and the last step pretty much says" All that stuff you did, doesn't matter, all you haveto do is a simple Multiplecation and division problem."


----------



## Lephanto (Sep 7, 2008)

Disconnecting.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

My download getting stuck on 93% for the last 7/8 mins, please don't freeze now.

Edit - Oh shot up to 96% now,


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Legends Of Wrestlemania controls.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

SFIV's Controls


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Smackdown versus Raw 2008, crap game.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Being tired.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

CM Punk going to smackdown


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

When i wake up early at 6AM cos my cat keeps scratching at my door and the carpet


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

When my truck stops working. and when i can't get it started becuase of the key being worn out.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Paying my credit card bills.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Seeing the wwe title on HHH shoulder!!!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The wwe title design.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

People with unbearable smoker's cough that still insist on smoking anyways.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Going on my PS3 to come online because my laptop broke.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Feeling tired for no reason.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

People who don't indercate which way they will be go when driving their cars on the motorway and at round abouts.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Most of the posters that post on the wrestling section.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Teams that play 10 men behind the ball and punt it up top football and hope for the best.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Having such a hard time getting the Hardcore title unlocked on SVR09.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

People on this forums you taught were your friends but find out there not and were just using you and messing with you.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

Having a nasty sunburn


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Commercials.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Being sick.


----------



## Magic (Feb 28, 2009)

Waking up in the morning.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Having to wait at the checkout for ages on end cos "snail girl/boy" is so fucking slow at checking out the items.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Headache that I have now.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Being Bored!!!!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> Being Bored!!!!


Speaking of Being Bored....

Orton's Matches.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Kelly Kelly..with a passion.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Building CAW attributes on SvR09


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk, Randy Orton and every other Boring Wrestler in the WWE.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

ODB winning QOTG match at Lockdown.:no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rain, which we're getting plenty of right now.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Getting a flat tire on your car because some idiot decided to break a glass bottle in the street.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Legends of Wrestlemania's Controls.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Some of the Legends Of WrestleMania roster. 

I'm happy with most of them, but they made some stupid choices. Obviously everyone wanted Randy Savage, and Vince hates him, so he wasn't going to get in....even though he has a DVD coming out soon. Figure that one out. I've heard it was because they need a high profile DVD to make them a lot of money in the bad economic climate but WWE doesn't seem to have a problem making money. Savage wouldn't need to be in the game for people to buy it, so I can see why he wasn't in even though he should've been.

I don't care for him but he should've been in. Then they left out Steamboat which....amazes me, because Steamboat just went in to the HOF, and he's a WWE agent, plus he has one of the most famous WM matches of all time. Yet they put Kamala in which was awful, and they put Dusty Rhodes in. Rhodes is a legend, I get it, but he's definately not a WrestleMania legend. He has maybe 1 match at WM ever, and it was one that nobody remembers.

I would've liked to have seen Kurt Angle and Mick Foley but for obvious reasons they weren't going to get in either. I understand those.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I agree I got the game thinking I was gonna play with Steamboat and gues what he wasn't even in the damn game.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I also dislike the new SmackDown! vs Raw DLC pack. A pack of "legends", none of which I would consider legends apart from Vader who I would consider more a legend of wrestling outside of WWE rather than in it.

I love Vader and all, which is the only reason I decided to get it, and I use him frequently, but the Vader Bomb not even being in the game is stupid, and the rest are only useful to be beaten up on. They should've had the pack be the wrestlers that didn't make SVR 2009. Christian, Swagger, Kozlov, and an updated ECW title belt.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Going outside at night and it still being hot out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Going outside at night and it still being hot out.


Maybe it's the fact that I don't live in California but that's the way I want it. Whenever we get a really nice warm/hot day here, I don't want it to go down to cold as shit like it does at night. I enjoy walking at night without having to wear a jacket very much.

As for what I dislike.

All the damn diva discussion that goes on here (by here I mean this section). So much ongoing discussion over by far the most irrelevant part of wrestling. I'm lucky if I ever walk into a thread here and it isn't going on. And if it's not them it's sports which is just as bad.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Poeple who turn up at your door and want to sell useless crap which you dont want/need, and its so clear that I don't care about anything your selling, so frustrating...


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Doing homework.



Pyro™ said:


> Maybe it's the fact that I don't live in California but that's the way I want it. Whenever we get a really nice warm/hot day here, I don't want it to go down to cold as shit like it does at night. I enjoy walking at night without having to wear a jacket very much.


Normally it's cold at night but were having a record breaking heatwave. It's not supposed to be this humid in the west.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

Not having that much money to spend.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Exams


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Whoever Claimed to be Ashley Massaro on Twitter and made up that rediculous lie about her returning :no:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Ashlee Simpson


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> Ashlee Simpson


:gun:

Ashlee > Vida 


Amy Winehouse


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

:lmao

Inter Milan


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Mayonnaise


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Nazio i mean Lazio


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Sporting Lisbon


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

The Miz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

People who touch you without your permission. You know what I mean, probably had it happen several times before to yourself. These happy idiots that pass by you in a store or something and they know you somehow but they don't directly know you as a friend. You work somewhere they go too, or you're the child of a friend of theirs, whatever and they say something like "hey, how you doin'? " and they pat you on the back or lightly punch you in the arm, or whatever. 

I run into these people every so often, the most recent being today and it never stops pissing me off. You want to say hello, say hello. I'll even shake your damn hand if you put it out but don't fucking touch me on the way. Scum of the Earth, every last fucking one of them.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Last Minute Customers.

Its a Small town, Everyone knows what time we close but yet theres still idiots who walk in at 1 minute til closing and take their good old time. People just dont give a shit :no:


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Drinking Water that come from the tap.


----------



## HunterMN (Sep 15, 2007)

Ignorance.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Women in wrestling.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

WHSmiths


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Having a broken laptop screen. Now I have to go outside of my house and into one of the offices, since my Dad lives on a business park/Horse training stables. It's fucking annoying having to constantly be looking over my shoulder to see if the guy who is supposed to be working in here comes back and bollocks me.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Custard


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Finlay being a face.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Pretty much everything yeah.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Kanye West, tbh.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

People who dislike Mr.Kennedy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Pyro™ said:


> People who touch you without your permission. You know what I mean, probably had it happen several times before to yourself. These happy idiots that pass by you in a store or something and they know you somehow but they don't directly know you as a friend. You work somewhere they go too, or you're the child of a friend of theirs, whatever and they say something like "hey, how you doin'? " and they pat you on the back or lightly punch you in the arm, or whatever.
> 
> I run into these people every so often, the most recent being today and it never stops pissing me off. You want to say hello, say hello. I'll even shake your damn hand if you put it out but don't fucking touch me on the way. Scum of the Earth, every last fucking one of them.


:lmao


People who over-react to little things.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Hornswoggle for embodying everything that is bad about the WWE these days.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Santino


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Being Ignored and Treated like i dont exist by my so-called "Friends"


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Cav fans


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lakers fans :side:


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

Browns!!!

how are you btw?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Good, you?

Detroit Pistons and San Antonio Spurs.


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

pretty good

I dislike fruit baskets!


----------



## Jamie1™ (Jul 25, 2007)

Celtic fans and the Irish.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Alistair Darling.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

windows vista


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

WWE Backlash 2009


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Randy Orton


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Adverts, yeah theres some funny ones no doubt, but so annyoing, especially when your watching something on TV, and your really getting into whatever on and then out of nowhere adverts, :cuss:.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People who are actually enjoying "Santina" Marella slowly kill the Raw Womens Division.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The Swine Flu.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Being ill currently.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Candice Michelle not debuting on SD yet.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™ said:


> Candice Michelle not debuting on SD yet.


Isn't that a good thing.

Roxxi being released from TNA while Rhaka Khan still has a job.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Well its pretty obvious, if SD wants ratings..They need to have her debut already 


Boston Celtics.


----------



## fernando_torres (Nov 29, 2008)

mexicans


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk and the people who Overrate him.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Fizzy water drinks


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Double pack WWF VHS' - they're the worst.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Taylor wylde.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Angelina Love


Edit; i thought this was the like thread, i love Angelina :$

I don't like Kelly Kelly however.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Angelina Love


Werent you just using a sig of her recently? 


CM Punk


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Boston Celtics


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Yankees


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Braves :side:


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Cutting myself with a razor while shaving.


----------



## FlashFlood (Mar 20, 2009)

Emperor Na$'s Avatar


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Maryse.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lakers


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Sacramento Kings


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Paying bills.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

not being able to buy weed.


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*when I'm eating supper and a herpes commercial comes on. *


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

not having a car.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rain and the fact that it always happens during my Vacations :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Candice Michelle.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The WWE Title match at Judgment Day


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Blind Marks. Shame WF is filled w/them.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People who cant take a joke.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Useless segments like the Cryme Tyme Arm Wrestling Contest tonight on SD.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Women in TNA.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Samoa Joe new look/gimmick in TNA


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Christian Cage


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

People with small minds.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Being sick


----------



## TheFreeMan (Oct 12, 2006)

...the lack of activity in the Graphics Shop.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People that ignore my Texts.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Crank 2: High Voltage. After Crank 1, Crank 2 was such a disappointment


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Going to the doctors


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Doing to the hospitial, hate hospitials


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Coming home from work after Teevo'ing Impact and seeing the Extenze infomercial as soon as I walk through the door.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That no one has tried my banner request yet :sad:


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

Yard work, a major pain.


----------



## Destiny (Feb 24, 2008)

Boredom.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The New Subway Commericals with the people singing in it.

Really starting to annoy the fuck out of me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

friday night smackdown


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Tommy Dreamer


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

3 days of rain.:no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When it Rained on my first 4 Days of Vacation last week. Didnt get anything done :no:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Dogs :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Bad drivers.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Having to babysit my niece when she is teething.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

CERB3RUS said:


> Dogs :side:


More like your sig. It should say "You're sh*t!" lol jk.

In all seriousness, hypocrites.:side: I'm in a "Chris Jericho" mood today.


----------



## God™ (May 26, 2008)

People who don't reply to emails promptly.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Junkies


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Getting a static electricity shock whenever I get out of my car.


----------



## KoolMoeDee™ (May 13, 2009)

Exams


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

''Randomness'' and when i think my phone is vibrating in my pocket but it turns out to just be my leg


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Life at times.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Tornado Warnings.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

People on MSN who always talk to you and they don't get the subtle hint that you don't wanna chat.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

the fact that I'm about to have to walk my ass home


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

my computer acting like a homosexual!


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

People who let there dogs take craps on my front lawn.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

When my trucks steering wheel is really hot.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Dentist.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Spending nearly an hour washing my car only to find Bird Droppings all over the car 5 minutes later :no:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Tiffany on ECW


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

back and knee pain, should have drank more milk when I was younger. :side:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Megan Fox is not number 1 in Maxims hot 100 list of 2009


----------



## KabukiJoe (May 15, 2009)

cleaning my room XD


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Way Lita's WWE Career Ended.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

my teeth hurting.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

people that complain about being fat.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

15 hour work days.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Working 10hrs on Sunday and going back to Work at 4am the next day.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Managers making me leave work early when I want to make some overtime.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Detroit Red Wings


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Edge & Christian


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista, Randy Orton and CM Punk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Soulja Boy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Soulja Boy owns 

Jonas Brothers


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Miley Cyrus


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Daisy of Love

What a stupid show


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

not being able to get served because I lost my ID, despite being 23 years old.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Going to the grocery store and there only being one god damn lane open that's 50 feet long. Then taking forever to get another checker to open another lane.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Working at a Grocery Store


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

baby's crying during a movie in the theater.


----------



## BMR (Feb 11, 2008)

People talking on there cell phones in the movie theater


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Black people screaming in the movie theater.

Run bitch, that monstas gonna get yo ass.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

That's unfair, Postage.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

My singing


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> My singing


You're not the only one.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I dislike guys who talk on their mics and i can't understand A SINGLE WORD THEY'RE SAYING 

@ Lostfan ;D


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Malaria is worse.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Postage said:


> Black people screaming in the movie theater.
> 
> Run bitch, that monstas gonna get yo ass.


That was me sorry.


My temper.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People who overrate their favorite wrestlers.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

distrust.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Stratus™;7251749 said:


> People who overrate their favorite wrestlers.


I dislike Hypocrites.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Postage said:


> I dislike Hypocrites.


OH YOU TELL HIM.

SPAMMERS are what I dislike.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Postage said:


> I dislike Hypocrites.


Chris Jericho? Is that you? :side:


Singers that remake songs and butcher them


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

People listening to their headphone really loud in a place that's susposed to be really quit, like a library. Especially when i'm in there trying to study for finals.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus™ said:


> People who overrate their favorite wrestlers.


Oh my. 

The fact that I had to order a movie that the store should've pretty easily had.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Curious Case Of Benjamin Button, talk about a yawn fest.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Boredom.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Of Mice & Men, crap-tastic book/film.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Postage said:


> I dislike Hypocrites.


I used that the other day. I'm Chris Jericho, not you!!:side:

Anyway, I dislike exhaustion. I'm fed up of being tired all the time.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Working til 9pm on Sundays and having to come back to work at 4am the next day :no:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Seeing the Angels lose.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Any New York sports team.


----------



## CSR (Nov 14, 2008)

School.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

being bored.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Swagg said:


> Any New York sports team.


:lmao THIS!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Any New York sports team.


Atlanta Braves :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:gun:New York Yankees


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

New York Giants


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Manchester United


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

LA Lakers


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James losing the battle royal on raw.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ric Flair coming back.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

New York Yankees


----------



## Cowie (Sep 30, 2002)

Daughter right now. If she wasn't a glasses wearer I'd slap her chops.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Car Inpection fees. If my shit works, I shouldn't have to pay.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cheap PS3 Controllers.


----------



## Вyronicon (May 18, 2009)

Mosquitoes


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Snitches


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

waiting around.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

That hoe Kelly Kelly


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

:lmao

being cold.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hannah Laree said:


> That hoe Kelly Kelly


After last night, Its now proven that Kelly > Mickie 

Santina


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

:lmao Kelly only won because Maryse sprayed Mickie.

Mickie >>>>>>>>>>>>>>>>> Kelly.

I dislike Kellys fake tan, it's a horrible brand, what ever she is using.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie beating Trish for the title at WM22.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I dislike Hannah Laree.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I dislike Jess the Slutburger :argh:


----------



## conejo3 (May 17, 2009)

wHEN HELLA FAT BITCHES THINK THERE HELLA SEXY.


----------



## conejo3 (May 17, 2009)

And when gang bangers think there hella hard by jumping people!
:cuss:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Identifying beetles...there's kinda a fucking load of them :|


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

I concur with LostFan. That's a problem I face on a daily basis.

I also have a pretty strong dislike for the portion size of Capri-Suns. Sup with that? They're well too small.


----------



## Role Model (Sep 1, 2004)

I dislike having an empty fridge.



Hannah Laree said:


> I dislike Jess the Slutburger :argh:


Who the fuck is that, whoever she is, I bet she's hot.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

shut up seb said:


> I concur with LostFan. That's a problem I face on a daily basis.
> 
> I also have a pretty strong dislike for the portion size of Capri-Suns. Sup with that? They're well too small.


Agree w/ the capri sun thing. I'd be pleased if they made them bigger, alas, it seems it'll never happened.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Having to wait until next year for LOST.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I dislike Studying



Role Model said:


> Who the fuck is that, whoever she is, I bet she's hot.


She's overweight, and has sweat problems. I don't think she has a life either.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

Lostfan said:


> Agree w/ the capri sun thing. I'd be pleased if they made them bigger, alas, it seems it'll never happened.


There's a bigger alternative but it costs like over a quid. ffs.

Another thing I dislike is little kids who take 15 minutes spending about a pound on pick and mix sweets; "I'll have one cola bottle, and two flying saucers, and one chocolate snake, etc.." WAY TO HOLD UP THE QUEUE ASSWIPE.


----------



## BurnInMyLight (Mar 31, 2006)

mets Fans.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

BurnInMyLight said:


> mets Fans.


YOU!

Banned















Not all sports fans are the same, bud. I'm a Mets fan, but I'm not a blind hater of any of their rival teams.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cena.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I knew you never liked Gail.


Santina


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Obnoxious little kids


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

BreakTheWalls said:


> Obnoxious little kids


Living next to a Pre-School :no:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

A slow DL speed.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Kelly Kelly winning.


----------



## Rellie (May 18, 2009)

I dislike forum admins who bully their own members.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Old people bitching about coupons.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Spoiler: SmackDown!



Jeff Hardy winning the World title at Extreme Rules. Of course, there still has to be a match then, but since we're talking about Edge, you might as well just announce Jeff as the champion right now since Edge is a joke of a champion who drops it every 3 weeks.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Bologna

YUCK!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Christian cage the only wrestler more boring then the great kahli.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Blasphemy.

The unbelievable nonsensicalness of UFC 2009's exhibition mode. 

I can't really watch MMA, but playing it in a game is quite fun, admittedly. However, this exhibition mode makes no sense. Somehow, EVERY fighter in the game is the division's champion. I just finished a title fight in the light heavyweight division, then I went to another fight with 2 fighters I hadn't even USED yet and it was for the same belt. How the hell did they come up with that?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Legends of Wrestlemania

I give up on this game. The Controls are such a clusterfuck :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Kelly Kelly


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

That gremlin that's been following Beth Phoenix around lately.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Edge.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

when you're playing COD4 online and the guy that your not shooting at kills you.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

When you're playing CoD4 and people use UAV Jammer. Or n00b tubes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

2009 wwe ppvs.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Forgetting that I needed to get gas but not having the time to do so and praying that I have enough to get to where I need to go on a stretch of road with not a station in sight.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Being sick. Kinda SUCKS.

Also Leonardo from the Ninja Turtles, he's a ****** 8*D


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

No lost for a llllllooooooooongggggggg time


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lost


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Vernon from TNMT. What a loser.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Soulja Boy


----------



## MrKennedy666 (Mar 21, 2008)

Stratus™ said:


> Lost


Blasphamay!


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

When you go upstairs for something and when you get up, you can't remember what you wanted.


----------



## Guest (May 20, 2009)

Rellie said:


> I dislike forum admins who bully their own members.


NUDEZ OR GTFO


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

John Mercer. He told me to shut up


----------



## Arya Dark (Sep 8, 2006)

*I dislike Seb shutting up. 


I also dislike having the last of anything and not knowing it's actually the last one and you don't get that "last one" enjoyment out of it because you think another one is there to enjoy. *


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

people who make fun of participants in the special olympics


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

people who dislike me, for making fun of participants in the Special Olympics. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Soulja Boy


Wow. No one seems to like him 

The Jonas Brothers


----------



## obby (May 19, 2009)

Queen Enigma said:


> people who dislike me, for making fun of participants in the Special Olympics. :side:


Hey you can make fun of "special" people in general without mentioning anyone, I just hate it when people single out a "special" person.epsi:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Being attacked with Blue and Red Shells on Mario Kart DS.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

When ribs stick out of the body. It doesn't matter if it's a girl or a guy, I just can't stand seeing that.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Vickie Guererro


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

when you're playing COD4 online and are shooting at someone and you get killed by someone you're not shooting at.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

Messy sigs

I think I have a slight case of OCD.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Guitar Hero DS


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

I dislike;
The extremely low wage I make working part time. Living in illinois. Working so hard on college courses that have done nothing for me, or even raised my potential for a job. The economy. The trash stock market.

Thats a good start for me. No use to continue today. I'll add more at a later date.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

smackdown


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

creepy fuckers.


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Panic at the disco
People who are two-faced
People who are stuck up
People who criticize you for your beliefs (religion-wise)


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

my internet not working and using all my credit on my phone on ebuddy to use msn. *facepalm*


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

SPIDERS.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Team Rocket


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

sticky labels. 

ugh.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

FAKE Locke (he was mean to REAL locke)


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

people that change what they dislike. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

People who say "Don't talk to me with an attitude" when they are the ones with the attitude.. :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

the annoying kid from the old Frosties advert. 

Yeah it may have been a few years, I still fucking hate that little shit.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Queen Enigma said:


> the annoying kid from the old Frosties advert.
> 
> Yeah it may have been a few years, I still fucking hate that little shit.


:lmao


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Cannibalism


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

the fact that Arsenal won fuck all again!


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Being fustrated


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Getting knocked out in my first title defense on UFC Undisputed.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

not knowing how to make a website.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Manchester United.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

the fact that my hair seems to glow in the dark. :argh:


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

The Champions League Finale -_-


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Having no breakfast... staying hungry...


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Cristiano Ronaldo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Headaches.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Singers on Britains got talent, it's called the 'variety' show for a reason.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Singers on Britains got talent, it's called the 'variety' show for a reason.


Singers are part of that variety 8*D 

Oh yah I dislike Zubat, stop using supersonic on me plz:cussin:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

being so hungover.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

MSN, just goes from time to time, different error code comes up every time, so fucking annoying.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Constantly Coughing despite taking Cough Medicine and using Cough Drops.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paper cuts


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

the cavs


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Lakers 

Raptors > Lakers btw


----------



## JSL (Sep 26, 2006)

annoying raptor fans


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Fucking idiots quitting UFC Undisputed after you knock them out.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk :side:


----------



## SMetalWorld (May 7, 2006)

Politics...


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I dislike many things, but KEVIN FUCKING GARNETT is somewhere near the top.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

what I've just been told on msn.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kennedy & Candice being so Injury prone


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

having 2 laptops and a PC and none of them fucking work properly.


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 25, 2009)

Ric Flair's Return


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

90% of the members at WF.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

credit card bills, and things not showing up on time


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Getting a football kicked right on my balls


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Fabolous Kelly Kelly said:


> Getting a football kicked right on my balls


Ouch! I know that feeling I got hit with a baseball. Yea I shed a tear.

The flu.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson not making the Maxim Hot 100 :no:


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^FHM's hot 100 is the only one that counts 8*D

Wil.I.am


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Stratus™;7283006 said:


> Ashlee Simpson not making the Maxim Hot 100 :no:


If there were such a thing as Maxim Hot 1000 she still would not make it.



when I want to talk but nobody being online.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Carmelo Anthony


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Drama.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

LA Lakers


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Annoying Edge Marks


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

headaches


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Annoying Hardy/Mickie marks :argh:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

:hmm:

I dislike people who dislike me :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Knowing the fact i have to study tommorow.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Amercian football fans.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Amercian football fans.


All of us.:sad:


When it rains all day.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Amercian football fans.


Soccer fans


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Stratus™ said:


> Soccer fans


:agree:


----------



## Lost10 (Apr 3, 2009)

Cena Fans.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lost.

I dont see whats so great about it


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Allegies.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

being annoyed.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Store owners who think just because I'm black I'm gonna steal something.:no:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

people who accuse me of pushing in the queue at the shop, leading to a bit of non so macho pushing and shoving, abusive language and calling out, fuck off prick I'm sure your 4 pack of CO-OP Lager will keep for the 20 extra seconds it takes to get served before you go drink them down the park, chav ****.

Aswell as the retarded old women who stands there proding me in the back asking me if I'm being served and am I in the queue. NO I'm just standing there for the fucking fun of it and handing money to the checkout girl for no fucking reason you stupid bitch!


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

:lmao

NY Yankees


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Atlanta Braves


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Cleveland Browns.:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim :side:


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

Store staff thinking because I'm a teenager I will cause trouble, and have someone follow me.

Also people that constantly moan about smoking.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Carlito & Primo.

My god just die already.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

when you think you're gonna sneeze, but you don't.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Anti-Chikara people.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

The crooked stock market.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

having a cold *cough* I mean man flu or is it swine flu? :argh:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Miley Cyrus - Seriously how can people listen to the girl sing or talk.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Lazy vBookie staff.


----------



## M-V-P (Feb 26, 2007)

Jim Ross. Way past his sell by date.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Crybabies and overly-sensitive people


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Insomnia!


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

people without gold bars. :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Feeling tired.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Swagg, come up with your own ideas.:side:

I dislike members who hate on me for not having a gold bar.:argh:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Gee not getting her GOLD BAR yet ;D


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Hannah messing around with Mickie James behind my back.:side:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

*~Fallen Angel~*


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

WELL, I DISLIKE CERTS!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mickie James.

Might have to agree w/Certs.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Liars.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The next person that post.:side:


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I dislike Hailsabin too then.


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

What I meant was that I dislike *~Fallen Angel~* but would NOT dislike *~Fallen Angel~*


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Yellow font.:side:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

Just kidding, I dislike you.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not a fan of noobs.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

The term noob.:side:


----------



## STUFF (Nov 4, 2007)

People who miss my last post.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I dislike anyone who doesn't like Certs.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Certs, drop the act now.

I dislike fakers.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kennedy getting Released :no:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MVP as a face. Still not really feeling it, rather have him as a heel.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Kelly Kelly.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mickie :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Locking my keys in the car. I'm an idiot.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

fanboys pretending to be marks.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

tough decisions


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Blind Marks.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

Stratus you dislike yourself?

that I'm not celebrating Kennedy's release enough.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

busy schedule


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

Cream.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Most people. Fuck 'em.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Certs said:


> What I meant was that I dislike *~Fallen Angel~* but would NOT dislike *~Fallen Angel~*





Hannah Laree said:


> Gee not getting her GOLD BAR yet ;D





Queen Enigma said:


> people without gold bars. :side:


You were saying? 


I dislike people who dislike CERB. He is the coolest man on the planet. <3


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

that's a lie Gee, I'm cooler. :side:

How long it took a certain person to get a gold bar.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

mjuww


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Gee not having Mickie James in her sig


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hannah not having Kelly in her sig


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

getting random cuts.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

baked beans!


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Black eyed peas on a salad.... gross.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Stratus not having Mickie James in her sig right now


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Stratus not having Mickie James in _*her*_ sig right now



Hannah not knowing that im a guy


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

when I'm a twat to people when they don't deserve it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Old people driving. Seriously can they drive any slower than what some of them do.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People in front of me always having to stop and parallel park,I swear every time i head to work in the morning, every single car infront of me has to stop and parallel park, its just getting annoying. and if their not parallel parking, theres the people who sit in the middle of the street and talk to people when its on a green light :no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Its ok Hannah 

I dislike most Country Music.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sorry Stratus about the gender mix up, it was an accident 

I dislike studying


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

liars


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Sticksy


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

15 year old english girls, wait what thread am i in :side:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Australians called Nick James who are 19 years old and live 5KM from the beach :argh:


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

stalkers


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Hypocrites  *cough* Nick *cough*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The black eyed pease new song. ugh.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lostfan said:


> The black eyed pease new song. ugh.


I like that song actually :$

Any Song by Good Charlotte.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Susan Boyle


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

people who accuse me of being a stalker *cough* hannah *cough*


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

People who dislike me for disliking them because they're stalkers ;D


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

people who dislike me for disliking them for accusing me of being a stalker 8*D


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

Australians called Nick James who are 19 years old and live 5KM from the beach :argh:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

I give up :argh:

I dislike headaches


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Australians called Josh who go around with girls names on wrestling forums to hook in poor fools like Lephanto. actually i like that, disregard this :argh:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus™ said:


> Gail Kim


Hater!:side:


Mily Cyrus


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

i knew it.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Lilly Allen


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

wut.

mikie james


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Hannah Laree said:


> Lilly Allen


Umad?

Wolverin Origins film, piece of shit.


----------



## Seb (Jun 13, 2007)

i dislike burger nipples


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Rashad Evans


----------



## Josh (Dec 12, 2005)

now you're talking crazy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Bellas


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mr. Kennedy


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Random folks asking me for my life story ;D.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Randy Orton
CM Punk
Batista
Ricky Ortiz

and any other Wrestler that bores the fuck out of me.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

siters puttin vodka in redbull w/out u knowin


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Being verbally raped by a girl you don't like ;D.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

i know thge feeling

headaches, hate them, alot.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

People who don't like Obama.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

The NBA finals matchup.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Yeah. It's all good though. Lebron to the Knicks next year ;D


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

The poster above me ;D.


----------



## RKO920 (Feb 5, 2006)

Hannah Laree said:


> siters puttin vodka in redbull w/out u knowin


Jagerbombs <3  Wesson :shocked:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

not having chapstick.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Having chapstick.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

being broke


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

People saying Lebron should've shaken the Magic's hands. For what? He lost.



RKO920 said:


> Yeah. It's all good though. Lebron to the Knicks next year ;D


http://img209.imageshack.us/img209/7935/lebknickscopyoe9.jpg

Fuck yeah.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

My NBA 2K9 being broken. Fuck. :/



Razor said:


> People saying Lebron should've shaken the Magic's hands. For what? He lost.


I'm pretty sure it's called good sportsmanship.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

WWF said:


> My NBA 2K9 being broken. Fuck. :/
> 
> 
> 
> I'm pretty sure it's called good sportsmanship.


Sportsmanship is overrated. With a season like that, LeBron has a right to tell the Magic to fuck off.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

LeBron has the right to tell the Magic to fuck off? Orlando dominated Cleveland the entire season. It's not asking too much for the MVP of the fucking league to have some professionalism.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Exactly, he's the MVP. 

Gives him the right to tell anyone to fuck off. He doesn't owe anybody anything.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Razor said:


> Sportsmanship is overrated. With a season like that, LeBron has a right to tell the Magic to fuck off.


You're god damn right. People who want to critisize sportmanship in US sports should really watch a European national soccer game, then get the fuck over themselves. 

I dislike golf. Why the fuck is it even on TV? Seriously. That has to be the most boring, uneventful, pointless, and utterly unathletic "sport" ever broadcasted. Fuck Tiger Woods. You think you got _hurt_ you fucking pussy? Strap on a heating pad, sip your fucking latte, and cry me fucking river you overexposed waste of air time.

Sunday morning fishing shows really aren't any better.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

waiting for films to download.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NY Yankees


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

commercials... but we can't live without them :/


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

people who don't center align their sigs. *glares at Gee*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The Legacy


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

having to goto work in 7 hours and the fact they fucked my wages up last week so I haven't been paid this week. :cuss:


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

ugh, waking up at 3am and then not being able to go back to sleep, and knowing you have an exam in like 6 hours


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Going to work at 4am


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Sunburn ;D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

People who quit when they're about to lose on Xbox live. Take the ass whooping like a man bitch.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Learning how to score effectively on NHL 09. I used to be the god of this game back in 95, learning the analog stick is a bitch. 

AND I REFUUUSE TO USE THE RETRO CTRLS!!!1!1!111!! :kane:


----------



## Evilerk (Mar 15, 2007)

Will Ferrell


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

when I'm told I'm working 7 till 4 and and do those hours and leave at 4 and then 20 minutes later have someone bitching at me on the phone claiming I should be working till 4:45, fuck off.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

that I needed to bump this thread. :side:


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Double posters :side:


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

people with blog entries. :side:


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Hotels without fucking dvd players.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Randy Orton


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

moles. (see above)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MTV....


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

nothing being on TV.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Paris Hilton's My New BFF reality show.

Jesus I watched last night for fun, and my god...today's society is in bad shape when we have that on the air for a 2nd time.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Paris Hilton in general.


----------



## Queen Emigma (Nov 29, 2007)

always being tired.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Reno 911


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Michelle McCool's looks. I mean seriously? The crack whore look is suppose to be appealing?


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

heartburn


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Every Reality Show on MTV


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Not being able to watch Superstars and Impact in HD.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People that Whistle all the way through the store.

Nothing makes me more irate than whistling and when people do that the whole time they're shopping, I just wanna tell them to shut the fuck up :no:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Every Reality Show on MTV


I fuckin agree. The channel is called Music Television but yet they barely play fuckin videos.:no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

New York Giants
Pittsburgh Steelers
Atlanta Braves
San Antonio Spurs
Detroit Pistons
Detroit Red Wings
USC (Football)

and any other sports team i cant stand


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Swagg said:


> I fuckin agree. The channel is called Music Television but yet they barely play fuckin videos.:no:


I hear ya. I was watching Pokerface today and they cut it off to go to commercial.

Random people that i don't know adding me on myspace.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Every Reality Show on MTV


That doesn't count My Super Sweet 16 does it? 

I dislike nothing being on TV.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mickie James not having a ppv match in a long time.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> People that Whistle all the way through the store.
> 
> Nothing makes me more irate than whistling and when people do that the whole time they're shopping, I just wanna tell them to shut the fuck up :no:


Slightly psychotic, but how and ever.

I dislike lag in UFC online


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lostfan said:


> *Slightly psychotic., but how and ever*.


If you only knew. I work in a store and im already irritable as it is and then people come in there and whistle as loud as possible the entire time they're shopping. Ive dealt with this shit for 4 years now.



> That doesn't count My Super Sweet 16 does it?
> 
> I dislike nothing being on TV.


Yes, Including that show . I will admit that i can somewhat tolerate Tila and Paris' Shows though


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Ok, I have similar problems, but not really ;D

I dislike pedophiles.


----------



## AlwaysSunny For AIW (Jun 12, 2005)

I dislike Goku.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Fail trolls, at least be entertaining or fresh ;D.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

WESSON TROLLING.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Rain.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

LOSTFAN TROLLING, GET NEW MATERIAL BRAH.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Caps lock cruise control, when the person doesn't steer. @ wesson.

I also dislike not being able to find my remote.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People who come into the place i work at and try to tell me how to do my job after ive been there for 4 fucking years and became a Store Manager. People have a lot of nerve :no:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

When people don't admit they did something wrong...


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

I dislike when certain things get your hopes up.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Being Cold


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Thinking a movie will be good, then it turns out to be bad.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I dislike being at a bbq and only know a few people.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nascar


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Spamming.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Having a dream where The Big Show is try to break into your house for 2 hours.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Postage said:


> Having a dream where The Big Show is try to break into your house for 2 hours.


Damn that is scary.


Missing The Tonight Show Friday.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Britney Spears' new Tatoos.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The next person that post.:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim :side:


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

When visitors drink my soda, and don't put it back in the fridge. It just ruins the whole idea of quenching my thirst with a cold glass of sprite ;D.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Women who can't wrestle. A.K.A - Kelly and Candice.:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> Women who can't wrestle. A.K.A - Gail Kim.


Corrected 

The Bellas


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Stratus for that comment above.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

My remote going missing. I've checked everyone, even the freezer.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk and Batista

:bs:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

the taste of olives... (when you're not expecting olives)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Being stuck in traffic.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fake Tans.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Batista winnning the belt again.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

InYourFace said:


> Batista winnning the belt again.


This. and Punk winning as well


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus Gail Kim hate.:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg thinking that Punk > Jeff


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Stratus not knowing that Punk on his worst day is 100,000 times better than Jeff on his best.

Shame on you.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Umaga getting released


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Umaga getting released.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Umaga getting released.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Umaga getting released.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

People with no originality so they post the same thing one after the other :side: And broken hands, really dislike them aswell


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batista. 

Couldn't care less about Umaga being released.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Sticksy said:


> People with no originality so they post the same thing one after the other :side: And broken hands, really dislike them aswell


Had no idea this thread was about originality. I just thought it was about dislikes <.<

Oh well.

I dislike Aquafina.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Legacy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cody goddamn charismaless chickenlegs Rhodes.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

lol'd at the whole 'umaga getting released' sequence.

Getting up early.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

yottsu said:


> Had no idea this thread was about originality. I just thought it was about dislikes <.<


People who can't tell the difference between a joke and their own asshole 8*D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Assassins Creed 2 not coming out for another 6 months. 






I mean.....come on!


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Not being able to fall asleep, when you want to. I hate the feeling tbh.


----------



## Rush (May 1, 2007)

Medo said:


> My beautiful wife Layla


People on this forum who say stuff like that ;D


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The next person who post.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

People who claim a female wrestler or celebrity is their 'wifey'.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

whoevers coming up with this bullshit we watch every monday.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I only watch Conan on monday (as well as every day) but since we're talking about Raw I can wholeheartedly agree with that.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

ufc game online.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Sticksy said:


> People on this forum who say stuff like that ;D


This


TheSoulTaker said:


> ufc game online.


And that.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Most black hoodies, I dislike the sight of lent. Which they tend to have alot of.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

FreeCreditReport.com commercials


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Women who shave their heads bald. My fucking goodness, I saw one of these.....creatures, that's the only word I can call them, in the mall today. The good Lord intended your hair to be long and flowing, you ugly fuck.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

MitB concept... bloody stupid.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Triple H returning. Stay away plz.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

mr. kennedykennedy fans


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

People who enjoy Tyler Perry's 'House Of Payne' aka the worst and most annoying sitcom of all time.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

I will second that


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Good man.

I dislike anyone who doesn't agree w/Jared.


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

thank you good sir 

that UMAGA is no longer in the WWE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Immature people that i work with.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I concur with you bro, damn black people and there terrible comedy *shakes fist*


----------



## kaitysprats (Jun 11, 2009)

my boyfriend being overseas cuz hes in the navy... ughhhhh >.<


----------



## kaitysprats (Jun 11, 2009)

nd life.


----------



## kaitysprats (Jun 11, 2009)

maybe even working.


----------



## kaitysprats (Jun 11, 2009)

cheaters even.


----------



## kaitysprats (Jun 11, 2009)

nd prolly asshole too while im at it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

People who quit on Xbox live.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

People who make 5 posts in a row. :/


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Forgetting that your gas tank is on empty and then being late the next day because you need to stop at the station.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

People not doing your graphics request.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly not going over Maryse on Monday Night.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Picture/audio being fucked up when i'm watching a movie on tv.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Real Madrid.


----------



## BreakTheWalls (Apr 4, 2005)

The old people who come into my job trying to learn how to use a computer.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Tyler Black


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Austin Aries.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Samoa Joe


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

This nonsense of the media blowing up over the Jon & Kate 'scandal'. 

IS IT REALLY THAT BIG OF A DEAL?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well he's gone so rejoice man. 

Rey Mysterio not being with the WWE.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn is he really gone?

Slow drivers.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

He's not gone, his profile is on WWE.com.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

It's not 'offical' that he's been released or anything like that yet.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Work sometimes.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

HHH no doubt winning the Fatal 4 Way WWE Championship match on Monday.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Bitches.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Having to wait till September for the movie 'Jennifer's Body' to come out.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Walking behind slow people when I need to get somewhere


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Having to wait 'til August for Batman: Arkham Asylum to come out (especially because it was DUE this month originally)

Having to wait 'til November for Assassins Creed 2 to come out.

But here's the killer. Having to wait until MARCH 2010 for the greatest game ever to come out, God of War III.

Also, I hate Detroit. Crime ridden, filthy dump of a city. I'm thrilled to have found out that they lost the Stanley Cup.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

John Morrison having to team with R-Truth tonight.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

plans being dropped.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> But here's the killer. Having to wait until MARCH 2010 for the greatest game ever to come out, God of War III.


Wasn't that supposed to come out around Christmas?

Texting people then finding out they're at work.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Economic decline in the United States that causes gas prices to be so high that my friends want to conserve their gas only for work and it limits my time to hang out with them.

My god that blows.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

the king of kings said:


> Wasn't that supposed to come out around Christmas?
> 
> Texting people then finding out they're at work.


I have no idea but it's coming out in March 2010. 






Seriously, tell me the kills in this aren't EPIC. The close up on the cyclops and the blood gushing on Kratos made me stand up and start applauding.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Comments about Hayley Williams in the TTT thread.


----------



## AussieFan (Apr 9, 2008)

3 Red Rings of Doom.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Yeah that sucked

Filling out job applications.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

People who overrate matches.


----------



## Es. (Mar 1, 2005)

house guests


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

People who don't appreciate Keyboard Cat


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

The Death of Keyboard Cat


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Keyboard Cat.

Didn't get on the bandwagon.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

My internet connection, it's weird and the speed varies dramatically.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Lostfan


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

WWF's face.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

People never hearing about Edguy. They are seriously missing out.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

People with Mike Tyson in their avatar and Bananas wearing pajamas in their sigs.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People who think they're badasses cause they bully people on the internet.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

People who allow themselves to be bullied on the internet. 

Just turn off your computer?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

People who support Billy Mays over Vince, the ShamWOW guy.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

People who support Jobber one-hit-wonder spokespeople like the Shamwow guy.



Xtreme Stratus said:


> People who think they're badasses cause they bully people on the internet.


Who are you referring to? :hmm:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> People who think they're badasses cause they bully people on the internet.


I don't refer to myself as a 'badass', I just know I own is all.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WWF said:


> Who are you referring to? :hmm:



No one in this thread. However there are alot of people in this forum that act like that.



> People who allow themselves to be bullied on the internet.
> 
> Just turn off your computer?


It doesnt happen to me but i see it happen to others quite abit on here. I dont let shit bother me anymore. But i still think its quite sad that people try to act tough on a forum, i mean seriously, people need to get a life.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

McQueen.

He dislikes Chikara, which = ultimate sin in my books.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

smart ass kids
getting lost.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Agony Scene being broken up


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The neverending identical commercial for inFamous that keeps playing. That game is wildly overrated.


----------



## Chaos (May 26, 2006)

The fact that I dont know why Jay Leno never comes on anymore.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Chaos said:


> The fact that I dont know why Jay Leno never comes on anymore.


Conan took over The Tonight Show. Leno is coming back at 10:00 PM in September with a self titled show.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Going to Work at 4am after working 10hrs the night before.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Mike


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Job.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

this sore throat I have.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Raw..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Those uncharismatic Hart drones.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edge.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rey Mysterio


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thought I was the only one that hated that midget nimrod.

Jeff Hardy.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Nope. Ive never seen what was so great about him


Legacy


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

John Cena


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Nope. Ive never seen what was so great about him
> 
> 
> Legacy


Well, that's good, he sucks. He's still much better than Jeff Hardy though....who you like...:side:

Cody Rhodes. He's got to be one of the biggest jokes I've ever seen.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

People who generalize even though it's quite obvious they are implying someone in particular.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Nope. Ive never seen what was so great about him


He's one of the greatest cruiserweights ever, and is pretty damn amazing in the ring. 
Whatever floats your boat though ;D


I dislike Donald Trump on Raw.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Annoying Subway commercials with people singing in them.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Waking up tired.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

I dislike waking up tired too! I've been sleeping well these past two days yet I'm always exhausted in the morning. I hate it!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Caramel Cream Diet Pepsi
Cherry Chocolate Dr Pepper
Vanilla Coke

Worst Soda's Ever.


----------



## indyfan4life (Feb 28, 2008)

wwe and tna


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> Cody Rhodes. He's got to be one of the biggest jokes I've ever seen.


To be fair, he wasn't a joke when he wrestled and tagged with Mickie James that time 

I dislike the fact i've nothing to do til September. I've finished HS, and the Holiday we where meant to go on (GOING TO CANADA FOR 3 WEEKS), to visit relatives got cancelled because my Dad has a huge court case to deal with because some client of his decided to go ape shit, and just happened to do it so his case was around the time of our holiday.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Waking up in the middle of the night, and not being able to go back to sleep. It ruins the flow of my day tbh.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Being almost out of Vodka


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Recent Austin Aries love.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

The fact that my mom passed away on June 1st.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Christian being back in the wwe.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Low-fat/semi-skimmed milk, it tastes fairly fucking awful.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The lack of vidoes on MTV.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Triple H.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Waiting a good 30 minutes behind a trailer to get gas.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

People who constantly talk shit, but can't back it up.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not owning all seasons of Seinfeld on DVD.


----------



## The 'Jake' (Mar 5, 2007)

Dave Batista.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Randy Orton vs HHH again. Give Randy something better.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Star Wars
Star Trek
Harry Potter
Lord of The Rings
Pirates of the Carribean

and any other movie that bores the hell out of me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Star Wars
> 
> 
> and any other movie that bores the hell out of me.


Damn, man. Damn. 

Pirates and LOTR are also good movies, although LOTR's does drag on.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I tried to like Pirates but i actually fell asleep watching it in the Theater.


American Idol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

But STAR WARS? Come on, man. I could understand a bit if it was 1 or 2, as those are the weakest but from 3 on are CLASSICS.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I could never get into Star Wars, even as a child, i found it boring. and Ive tried to watch it now and i just can't, the only thing remotely close to Star Wars that i can Tolerate is The Blue Harvest :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hated Star Wars as a child but I realized how brilliant it truly was when I started to really get into movies. It's a hell of an experience.

Oh well. 

Unforgiven winning best picture in 1992 over A Few Good Men.

Kind of an old peeve. I have both, I like both, but A Few Good Men is one of the best movies ever made, Unforgiven isn't.


----------



## Hanz (Nov 20, 2008)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> I tried to like Pirates but i actually fell asleep watching it in the Theater.


Seriously?!

How can you fall asleep when Johnny Depp had the role of Jack Sparrow perfectly. Infact, i can't imagine anyone else playing Captain Jack. However Keira Knightly is understandable, she annoyed me in that film. Apparently begged the director to allow her to kiss Johnny Depp, lol. Oh and Orlando got pretty fustrating, with the whole 'im saving the day; kinda thing. Second film is probably my favorite out the three.

As for Star Wars, i watched the classics after the newer films, I shouldn't have done that seeing as my judgement was affect because of the new ones, but i still enjoyed them just as much. I even had the PC game to episode one when i was 8 or 9, i loved it; 'I'm looking for a T-14 hyper-drive generator' or something like that, i can't remember it much.

Anyways, i dislike waking up at 3am and not being able to get back to sleep.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Im a big fan of Depp but those Movies just didnt interest me.


Avenged Sevenfold
Good Charlotte
The Jonas Brothers
Panic at The Disco
Cannibal Corpse

Pretty Much The Bands that will never be on my I-Pod.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Avenged Sevenfold
> Good Charlotte
> The Jonas Brothers
> Panic at The Disco
> ...


A7x does suck but they do have a few good songs. Not many though.

Radiohead. Terrible.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Beavis and Butthead on Sega Genesis

I tried playing this recently and its no where near as great as the SNES Version.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Vimax ads.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Having lost my voice. AND having a sore throat. :sad:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Being smothered by my girlfriend.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Olivia Munn being on the Front Cover of Playboy...and only being interviewed :no:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

My internet lagging at the moment.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

vet mode on waw.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn man layoff Gail lol!

Having a headache.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Damn man layoff Gail lol!
> 
> Having a headache.


I cant help it 


The Bella Twins.

They're hot, thats about it.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Gail Kim haters.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Ugly Asian chicks like...Gail Kim.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pandas


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Gail Kim haters.


Candice Haters


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Panda lovers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Vanilla Coke


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Vanilla Coke


This.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

red bull coke.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ I like that stuff :$

Bologna
Ketchup
Mushrooms


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler not done feuding with Great Khali yet. 

Yeah he's going over and outsmarting him, but plz let him own some other people now.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Threads that diss WWE for being PG.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE PG. :side:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Clever, clever, lol. 

WCW 2000 (WWE will never match that suckage)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, but really...I don't like it. I mean, even if the promos and storylines sucked, the absolute least they could do is blood. I think as fans, we are ENTITLED blood. It makes matches more fun, it makes matches better, it makes fueds more intense. What are they gonna do if they need to show old footage...blur Austin's face in the sharpshooter?


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

It'll look like it does on cops when the criminals don't want their face shown.

WWE blurring out old WWF logo's on dvd's.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

They actually allow blood every now and then most recently in the Flair/Orton fight. At worst they will do what they have always done on Smackdown broadcast which is the black and white effect.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah but it's not good enough. Go watch Cena/HHH/Edge from Backlash just THREE years ago. 

If you saw Triple H from that match in the street, you'd think he was DEAD.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Or JBL's chair shot on Eddie.

Not having any milk.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Not denying it don't add to the moment just saying it don't bother me as much as long as the match still good. You can have a good blade job and the match not be that good (Some matches that have happened in TNA not a diss to TNA just saying) 

On topic: The continued whore out of the Simpsons still being on T.V


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, that was brutal.

Nothing in the WWE can top Flair vs Mick Foley at SummerSlam 2006. There has never been a bloodier match than that in WWE history, I would really bet on that. That was insane to a level I have never seen on their programming.



> Not denying it don't add to the moment just saying it don't bother me as much as long as the match still good. You can have a good blade job and the match not be that good (Some matches that have happened in TNA not a diss to TNA just saying)
> 
> On topic: The continued whore out of the Simpsons still being on T.V


The problem for me is, if it's a gimmick match, I EXPECT blood. If I don't get it, it pretty much ruins the match. That's what they were designed for. Singles matches is 1 guy vs 1 guy, in the ring, man to man, etc. I don't ask for blood there, I don't need blood there, but when Matt Hardy takes Jeff's head and puts it in a chair like a vice, then gives him a twist of fate, I expect some damn red coming out of that mouth.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Or when Randy got thrown threw the window. If you get thrown through a window, chances are you are going to be cut open.

Mick Foley as TNA champ


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Or when Michaels went through the Jeritron head first.

Come on, Linda, cut the fucking shit. Blood elimination isn't going to make your arrogant political business partners take the WWE seriously, it's WRESTLING. Even The Rock looks like a joke in the acting world and he's almost the biggest thing wrestling's ever seen.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

The only way someone gets busted open now, is on accident.

It's also going to suck if we ever see a I quit match in the near future. Telling someone to fuck off is a lot more intense then " No I do not want to quit"

Traffic.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I absolutely hate, hate, despise, loathe the fact that when Triple H hits someone with a sledgehammer, everyone and their mother can clearly see that he covers his hand and doesn't hit them. I know it's for safety, but isn't their ANYTHING they can do? 

CGI motherfucka, CGI! This is 2009!


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Wouldn't you be able to pull it like a punch.

Randy Orton.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pandas


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Gail Kim


WOW again.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I couldnt think of anything else  Why'd you say Melina btw? :side:

ODB


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> I couldnt think of anything else  *Why'd you say Melina btw*? :side:
> 
> ODB


Lol I thought it was the I Like thread.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I did that last night. I typed Daffney thinking i was in the I like thread, so i quickly changed it to Vanilla Coke


Diet Pepsi


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Waiting so long for pizza.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I think its pretty self explanitory what i dislike at the moment


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> I think its pretty self explanitory what i dislike at the moment


This.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

What are you guys mad at? ;D


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

People being vague in their dislike ;D


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

The new Mountain Dew flavors, I've never felt so bad after drinking something in my life.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Wesson said:


> The new Mountain Dew flavors, I've never felt so bad after drinking something in my life.


Is it the Blue and Orange MD's? If So, I actually liked them alot :$


Any Kind of Diet Soda


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

It's not that they tasted bad, but I feel bad after drinking them.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Video game console fanboys. Seriously calm the fuck down.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Same as above.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Getting a cut and not noticing it until you look down at your foot and see a good amount of blood.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Now and laters because they made my stomach hurt the other day  used to love them.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rock hard candy.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Butterscotch candy


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Working weekends.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That Smackdown isn't on yet for me.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The price of Popcorn and a Drink at the Cinemas


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That people in the UK got to see SD hours and hours before me


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk making me *G*o *T*o *S*leep during Smackdown


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Stratus never giving Punk any credit


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lol he's like that with me and Gail Kim.

Shelton Benjamin being a jobber.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Smackdown not getting a 3 hour special since they deserve it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Big Screen TV breaking recently


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^
Don't tell me you broke it after Candice got released? 

People who act anti to be cool.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

That mccool and melina are going to have a match at the bash.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Buses.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People saying shit about Candice. The bashing is getting old, seriously. She's gone now, you guys got your fucking wish so STFU Please.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mickie james not being on a ppv for a while now.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

The Pink Panther theme constantly playing in Blockbuster. It's going to be in my head all night now.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Country Music


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> People saying shit about Candice. The bashing is getting old, seriously. She's gone now, you guys got your fucking wish so STFU Please.


I just do it to mess with you I was one of the few people who actually liked Candice during 2007 and had no issue with her. 

Viagra Commercials


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I know you were joking  but there are some people that take it too far.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Indeed true. Speaking of which...

Serious blind hatred


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TNA Impact.

lol @ actually thinking that show would get better. I was fool.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> People saying shit about Candice. The bashing is getting old, seriously. She's gone now, you guys got your fucking wish so STFU Please.


Stay away from Gail and I'll stay away from Candice.:side:


Dr. Phil


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Convulsions


----------



## Bullseye (Oct 20, 2006)

People who change their opinion based on someone making a good point for the other side


----------



## Mr.Green (Mar 9, 2008)

peas..


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Emperor_NaS said:


> That mccool and melina are going to have a match at the bash.





Emperor_NaS said:


> mickie james not being on a ppv for a while now.


These.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Steve Kerr


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Nobody countering Melina's Last Call yet. Besides the GTS, it looks like one of the easiest finisher to counter.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Brett Favre


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Ugh yes stay retired Brett damn, lol. I love the guy but not right now.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Did he sign with the Vikings?

When you realize a movie that you like is on, but it's already half over. It happened to me with Fight Club.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> Nobody countering Melina's Last Call yet. Besides the GTS, it looks like one of the easiest finisher to counter.


McCool Countered it into a Faith Breaker last week.


Kanye West.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Stratus giving out false infomation


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fabolous not realizing that Ashley Tisdale is much hotter than Megan Fox


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus for thinking Tisdale is hotter than Fox.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King dislikes being licked above the waist!

Ends up being ticklish!

Giggles, moreso than chuckles, lawls!


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Being disturbed by Nolo Kings post like the one above me


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

1 of my favourite WF members leaving


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Benjo™;7368232 said:


> 1 of my favourite WF members leaving


I assure you I'm going nowhere. :hmm:


I dislike the fact that it's been raining all month.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Consequences Creed


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Being bored


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

not having anything to do.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Anybody who doesn't like 2Pac


----------



## HeDcaSe (Jun 23, 2006)

Loud drunk people, bad drivers, inconsiderate people, life, wrestling as a whole at the moment, that'll do.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My avy not working for some reason.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Having a Migrane the entire time during a 10hr shift at work.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Only having two people do my banner request after making it almost 2 weeks ago.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Not having my two gif request done


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

2 Wrestlers i despise holding the WWE and World Titles.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Don't hate, lol. 

That Mick Foley is still TNA world champion.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The fact that i can't stay awake during a Punk match :side:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That's only because you have a nervous breakdown before Punk wins and pass out  

The fact that a gif never got made of Punk ignoring Candice in a promo a while back, lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Actually one did get made, I have it :no:


I dislike this...


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

You fucked up now cause I'm so using it 

Edit: The fact that I'm moving before I get to go to mania 26.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Well you'd atleast have 1 Great Wrestler in your sig (And im not talking about Punk )

Legacy


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I'll let that go since you gave me the awesome sig idea  

Not having anything to watch.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk insulting one of the Greatest Divas of all time in the gif above me


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Stratus missing Candice so much that he went as far as to call her a legend


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

The Baltimore Ravens fans at my school, just so harsh at times ;D.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Your a Browns fan? lol if you are sorry for this next post...

The Cleveland Browns.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

I'm a Steeler fan, it's rare to have those in Maryland and tough to be one.

I dislike bandwaggon sport team fans, I also dislike anything Ravens related..


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The Ravens will take the division this year mark my words  

The AFC North minus The Ravens.


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

The hype the Ravens defense get, I've never seen such an overrated team in my life. Their defense is guranteed to crumble in the fourth quarter against a good team.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Your a Browns fan? lol if you are sorry for this next post...
> 
> The Cleveland Browns.




Browns Haters 

Im a Browns fan :$


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I love the Cleveland Browns because it's incredibly easy to insult them by changing their name to the Cleveland Steamers. Their own team name opens right up for it.

Oh yeah, I hate football. ~_~


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Just my luck two guys who are fans of other AFC North teams. Fuck, lol. Hopefully a Bengal fan don't pop up. 

The fact that the Ravens didn't pull the trigger on trading for Boldin.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fact that there's a 99.9% chance that the main event for Unforgiven 2009 will be the same main event from Unforgiven 2004. An amazing use of talent if I ever saw it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Orton being WWE Champ again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Same.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Just my luck two guys who are fans of other AFC North teams. Fuck, lol. Hopefully a Bengal fan don't pop up.
> 
> The fact that the Ravens didn't pull the trigger on trading for Boldin.


on that note I greatly dislike the Arizona Cardinals.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

PITTSBURGH STEELERS


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

San Diego Chargers


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Oakland Raiders.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fact that WWE still offically calls its SmackDown! world title the World Heavyweight Championship when there is no lightweight or cruiserweight division.

They should just call it the World Championship, with the belt having the name plate and the words "World's Wrestling Champion" above it, without the name heavyweight. It's nonsensical if you don't actually have a heavyweight division.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

the king of kings said:


> on that note I greatly dislike the Arizona Cardinals.


I was born and raised in AZ but never been a Cardinals fan so that doesn't bother me, lol. 

The New York Knicks since they got the Suns awesome coach


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

having hair on food


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Eww, speaking of that.

Jack in a box (the fast food place)


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Amy Swinehouse


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Retarded commercials that promote stuff that's suppose to help with problems you have but have so many side effects to the point where it's probably not worth it.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

The ratings Killer


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

TheSoulTaker said:


> The ratings Killer


I totally agree.

Batista is a Ratings Killer


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Wesson said:


> The hype the Ravens defense get, I've never seen such an overrated team in my life. Their defense is guranteed to crumble in the fourth quarter against a good team.


There's only so much a defense can do when your GM refuses to acquire a decent quarterback. Troy Smith should've had the job a long time ago. 


Anyways, I hate the entire NFC East except the Cowboys. Especially the Washington Redskins. Fucking crap tbh.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NY Giants


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Family Guy Episode where Peter keeps singing "Bird is The Word".


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

CERB3RUS said:


> There's only so much a defense can do when your GM refuses to acquire a decent quarterback. Troy Smith should've had the job a long time ago.
> 
> 
> Anyways, I hate the entire NFC East except the Cowboys. Especially the Washington Redskins. Fucking crap tbh.


Flacco is decent enough, before that who could they acquire? Unless you get back ups, has beens, and draft well it's hard to get a decent QB these days. It also doesn't help when your team goes from conteders, to barely .500 every other season.


Kmart, just a horrible store.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I like Flacco I think the Ravens will go far with him. Dude almost took us to the superbowl in his first year. 

The fact that it took the Ravens this long to find a decent QB.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

that there's nothing interesting on tv right now


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Ravens. Shit team. 8*D



Wesson said:


> Flacco is decent enough, before that who could they acquire? Unless you get back ups, has beens, and draft well it's hard to get a decent QB these days. It also doesn't help when your team goes from conteders, to barely .500 every other season.
> 
> 
> Kmart, just a horrible store.


The Kmart near me is closing down. They're having great sales atm. :hb


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

WWF said:


> The Ravens. Shit team. 8*D
> 
> 
> 
> The Kmart near me is closing down. They're having great sales atm. :hb


I was lmao when you put the Panthers as who you disliked before your edit.

Anyway the poster above me owait wrong thread or is it. :hmm:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Wesson said:


> I was lmao when you put the Panthers as who you disliked before your edit.
> 
> Anyway the poster above me owait wrong thread or is it. :hmm:


I had the like thread open in another tab and I think I accidentally closed that. 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Pittsburgh Steelers


This. And...

New York Giants
Washinton Redskins
Green Bay Packers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Any sports team from New York.



> The Family Guy Episode where Peter keeps singing "Bird is The Word".


There are no bad Family Guy episodes, you just have to get used to it. I originally didn't like it, but it gets to be hysterical.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I actually typed that at the beginning of the episode cause i was getting annoyed but it did start to get pretty funny especially at the end where Stewie shouted FUCK! when Peter got his record back.


Reality Shows (Except for Paris and Tila's shows)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Any sports team from New York.


I see I'm not alone.

Soccer


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swagg said:


> I see I'm not alone.
> 
> Soccer


I don't like sports in general (as should be common knowledge), but I particularly hate teams from New York. The one area I have a team affinity for is Boston area teams like the Red Sox, so yeah.

Red Sox coming back from a 3 games to 0 defecit against the Yankees and then winning is the greatest owning in sports history.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Gok Wan.


----------



## -Narc- (Jun 17, 2008)

ItsaBIGSHOW........ go search his name and look at his stupid ass posts.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

John and Kate Plus 8

WHO THE FUCK Cares about this Show and their supposed "Scandal"? Im tired of hearing about it on the News.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The never ending Brett Farve coverage that's been going for the past 3-4 years.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> I don't like sports in general (as should be common knowledge), but I particularly hate teams from New York. The one area I have a team affinity for is Boston area teams like the Red Sox, so yeah.
> 
> Red Sox coming back from a 3 games to 0 defecit against the Yankees and then winning is the greatest owning in sports history.


Bill Buckner was the greatest owning I would think.


Oh and I dislike the red sox cuz they suck.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Bill Buckner GOT owned, that's different than giving an owning. In any event, I think ending that fake curse is more of an owning regardless, especially when it was against THAT team that they beat to get there, and in the worst way possible, something that's never been done before, losing the ALSC after going up 3 zip. Add on to that that they went on to sweep the Cardinals.

Well, anyway...Raw.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Being removed from a thread.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Creepy forum stories.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

People who haven't heard that the bird is the word. :side:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

my computer being slow


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that WF lost a really good member.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Everyone mentioned in my usertitle.



> The fact that WF lost a really good member.


Who? I keep hearing about someone leaving but i never actually found out who it was


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Stratus's new usertitle, lol.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Skinny Jeans.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Was talking about Hannah Stratus. Not sure if everyone was talking about her but I' am, lol. 

Autotune, not even a fan of Jay's but thank god for Jay-Z's D.O.A song we need more like it.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flies that somehow find their way into my basement.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Bologna


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

WWE not running their shows 100% to the specifications I want.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

People who say they are gonna stop watching Raw every week yet come back every week. Funny yet annoying.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

LOL!

Breaking my 360 controller after my cousin got lucky and beat me for the first time in Madden 09.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Sore loser? lol

Still only having a PS2, lol.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Those goddamn flying roaches. Sure, they can't fly for very long and if they do it's usually just to land on the ground, but they can _fly!_ Roaches should not be allowed to do that! :argh:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Sore loser? lol
> 
> Still only having a PS2, lol.


GET A PS3 BEFORE GOD OF WAR III COMES OUT IN MARCH. FOR THE LOVE OF GOD.

And if for some bizarre reason, you haven't played I and II, go out first thing the stores open and buy them. They are absolutely amazing, especially for being PS2 games. My favourite series.

Matter of fact, get a PS3 before Assassins Creed 2 comes out in November. That's gonna be off the hook.

Now, what do I dislike....hmmm. I guess that I'm always hungry, even though I'm eating a lot (and no, I am not fat. I for some reason have always been slim despite this)


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

People in my town talking about the 'MK rapist' i mean it gets pretty annoying that they think hes going to come r-a-p-e them from nowhere


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Not being able to find any new PS3 Games that i actually like and being tired of the other 8 Games that i already have. My PS3 is basically a DVD player right now


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Not being able to find any new PS3 Games that i actually like and being tired of the other 8 Games that i already have. My PS3 is basically a DVD player right now


Haha, I know what you mean. I use the PS3 for Blu Ray's all the time. Although I'm not exactly tired of what I have, I'm playing God of War II through again right now and I still love it. I always have room to play my old games.

Batman: Arkham Asylum comes out August 25'th, Assassins Creed 2 comes out November 17'th, Red Dead Redemption also comes out in November (It's a western but the style and engine are from GTA IV. It's also bigger than Liberty City, which is fantastic) and God of War III comes out March 2010. The last 3 are a ways away but keep an eye out for them, you'll be happy when they come out. Also, find whatever you can about them on youtube. I keep a neverending search, and have been buying magazines that have them profiled. 

I'm also looking forward to Splinter Cell: Conviction but that's only on 360. No idea why it's only on 360 since I played Splinter Cell: Pandora Tomorrow on PS3 a number of years ago, and it was awesome.

Oh yeah, what do I hate....Morrison's inevitable main event push within the next year or so. In fact, that little fuck in general. No mic skills, no charisma, no nothing. Just an empty shell of crap.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Burnt Fucking Toast!!


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Missing tennis matches and then they don't repeat.


Pyro™ said:


> *Batman: Arkham Asylum* comes out August 25'th, *Assassins Creed 2* comes out November 17'th, *Red Dead Redemption* also comes out in November (It's a western but the style and engine are from GTA IV. It's also bigger than Liberty City, which is fantastic) and God of War III comes out March 2010. The last 3 are a ways away but keep an eye out for them, you'll be happy when they come out. Also, find whatever you can about them on youtube. I keep a neverending search, and have been buying magazines that have them profiled.


Getting all three hopefully. 8*D


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah Pyro my little brother had the god of war games and said they were awesome. I never played them tho. Will look into it tho.

That my neck hurts.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Matt Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Yeah Pyro my little brother had the god of war games and said they were awesome. I never played them tho. Will look into it tho.
> 
> That my neck hurts.


Good, you'll love them. Everyone else does.

Kratos also looks like Goldberg, which kinda fits because he's completely unstoppable. 










The smell of rotting meat. You think shit smells bad, take a wiff of this. You'll be begging to smell shit after that.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That's scary how much they look alike, lol. 

The fact that ECW isn't on yet.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Xbox 360 owns the PS3 right now to be honest....

And I dislike Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Not being able to stay up tonight. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I dislike that new XBOX thing they're coming out with that makes you the controller. It looks like way too much work.....if it makes controllers obsolete in the future I'm gonna be really pissed.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I dislike that new XBOX thing they're coming out with that makes you the controller. It looks like way too much work.....if it makes controllers obsolete in the future I'm gonna be really pissed.


 Agreed. It is trying to much to be like the Wii. If it does make controllers a non factor in the near future I will switch over to a PS3. Video games are my lazy time and I'll be damned if I am forced to get off of my couch to play Fallout 3 :side:


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Pyro™;7381090 said:


> I dislike that new XBOX thing they're coming out with that makes you the controller. It looks like way too much work.....if it makes controllers obsolete in the future I'm gonna be really pissed.


What is this you speak of?! 

Edit: Like when was this announced, etc. :side:


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Morrison Follower said:


> What is this you speak of?!
> 
> Edit: Like when was this announced, etc. :side:


 Pretty Stupid Shit

And it was announced at E3 this year I believe.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> The smell of rotting meat. You think shit smells bad, take a wiff of this. You'll be begging to smell shit after that.


None of that compares to the smell of The Dumpster next to the place i work at. Especially since it Reeks all through town on Hot Summer Days. Last Week i parked next to it and almost threw up all over my car. Now that i think about it. Rotting Meat is probably included in that since i do work at a Store


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Edgehead2000 said:


> Pretty Stupid Shit
> 
> And it was announced at E3 this year I believe.












That is so freakin' lame. So gamers are going to have to literally get themselves up and waves their arms up in the air like morons when playing action paced games?! Think I'll join the PS3 bandwagon as well if there's no option to still use the consoles. :side:

And thanks.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Morrison Follower said:


> That is so freakin' lame. So gamers are going to have to literally get themselves up and waves their arms up in the air like morons when playing action paced games?! Think I'll join the PS3 bandwagon as well if there's no option to still use the consoles. :side:
> 
> And thanks.


 I feel your pain. I can imagine someone now playing Gears of War and having to take cover behind their furniture to take cover in the game. 

And I dislike The Washington Wizards Management. I also dislike how they ended the Trump takeover of Raw so abruptly.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Edgehead2000 said:


> *I feel your pain. I can imagine someone now playing Gears of War and having to take cover behind their furniture to take cover in the game.*
> 
> And I dislike The Washington Wizards Management. I also dislike how they ended the Trump takeover of Raw so abruptly.


:lmao

Just imagine how the new SD vs. RAW will be, having to RKO the air. :side:


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Morrison Follower said:


> :lmao
> 
> Just imagine how the new SD vs. RAW will be, having to RKO the air. :side:


 I do a pretty mean Sweet Chin Music myself :side:

And if they have voice recognition, I would love if you could somehow cut your own promos in Career Mode in the next Smackdown Vs. Raw game. I would unleash my inner Scott Steiner....


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Edgehead2000 said:


> I do a pretty mean Sweet Chin Music myself :side:
> 
> And if they have voice recognition, I would love if you could somehow cut your own promos in Career Mode in the next Smackdown Vs. Raw game. I would unleash my inner Scott Steiner....


:lmao 

I'd laugh if someone tripped while attempting a Spear. :side:

Having the power to cut your own promos could be cool. Especially if someone like Randy Savage is on the Legends list, would be fun even if I can't do the best impression in the world.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that Brett Farve is pretty much coming back.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

MakaveliRCW said:


> The fact that Brett Farve is pretty much coming back.


 Pretty much the worst kept secret in sports. Farve is like the Michael Jordan of Football...just can't stay retired. He should of stayed retired after the 2007 season imo.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Project Natal fucking owns. It's not like the PS3 where you have 2 sticks with balls on the end which is pretty much a total rip-off of the Wii. 

I dislike any form of Mathematics.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

When you watch a trailer to a movie on youtube, and then scroll down to read the comments and there's always one moron who spoils the ending just cause he's "already" seen it.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NY Yankees


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Edgehead2000 said:


> Pretty much the worst kept secret in sports. Farve is like the Michael Jordan of Football...just can't stay retired. He should of stayed retired after the 2007 season imo.


Yeah he should have. Retire a Packer his legacy stays in tact everyone is happy, but nooo, lol. Brett is like one of my favorite players ever, but he's starting to become a attention whore, and afraid of life after football. 

The fact that the Suns were almost stupid enough to trade Amare last year.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Randy Orton
CM Punk
Batista

3 Reasons why WWE is Sucking Horribly Right now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Hardy
Rey Mysterio
John Morrison

3 reasons why WWE is sucking horribly right now.

The other reason is that they ruined all their future world title reigns by firing the only guy in the company who hadn't had the belt that earned it. That alone is enough to stain the WWE forever. I don't know why so many people don't care about that. 

And this:


Spoiler: SmackDown!



Morrison beating Punk on SmackDown! this week. Ridiculous. 

If he wins the world title, that's the last straw. I'll never even contemplate giving them another chance or have anything to do with this company again, as if there's even any reason to now.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Going to my boss' wedding.

Seriously, who in the hell schedules a wedding for a Tuesday?

Oh, and that spoiler is fucking ridiculous if it's right. I don't care how good that match turns out.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Randy Orton
> CM Punk
> Batista
> 
> 3 Reasons why WWE is Sucking Horribly Right now.


Randy Orton just had a MOTY candidate last night on RAW...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Doesnt mean i have to like him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

But claiming he sucks is egregious tho. Especially when you claim to be a big Carlito fan.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> Randy Orton just had a MOTY candidate last night on RAW...


There are no match of the year candidates. Shawn Michaels vs Undertaker is the match of the year, if you have another candidate, your opinion doesn't count.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I have that as the MOTY for WWE atm. But I'm always going to have candidates regardless if they are going to beat the top match or not.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> I have that as the MOTY for WWE atm. But I'm always going to have candidates regardless if they are going to beat the top match or not.


It would make more sense if you just had candidates for second best match of the year.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Cena/HBK (from RAW) is actually a better overall match, but the atmosphere for Taker/HBK just easily beats it out.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

It is?


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

John Cena
John Cena
John Cena

3 reasons why WWE started sucking in the first place.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

All these damn infomercials.


----------



## Bro (Jan 27, 2008)

Pyro™;7375036 said:


> Bill Buckner GOT owned, that's different than giving an owning. In any event, I think ending that fake curse is more of an owning regardless, especially when it was against THAT team that they beat to get there, and in the worst way possible, something that's never been done before, losing the ALSC after going up 3 zip. Add on to that that they went on to sweep the Cardinals.
> 
> Well, anyway...Raw.


lol curse.

only red sox fans would believe that

i dislike scamp for always being online


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Razor for not doing my banner request.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Getting sick like I did earlier


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

getting out of bed


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Being almost 100 Degrees today


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Being almost 100 Degrees today


It's been like that for the last 2 weeks where I live.


Haters


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

All the goddamn Jon & Kate drama going on. Actually, celebrity drama in general makes me want to bash someone's skull in. :cuss:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

getting owned 4-0 or more on fifa


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Spain losing to USA 0-1


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hailsabin said:


> Cena/HBK (from RAW) is actually a better overall match, but the atmosphere for Taker/HBK just easily beats it out.


  I would love to see your rating for both of those matches please just out of curiosity. IMO, The Cena/HBK Raw match was good but not even in the same universe as Taker/HBK.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edgehead2000 said:


> I would love to see your rating for both of those matches please just out of curiosity. IMO, The Cena/HBK Raw match was good but not even in the same universe as Taker/HBK.


Hailsabin is a good man, but thoroughly insane. Don't take most of what he says seriously unless it has to do with music.



> lol curse.
> 
> only red sox fans would believe that


Never said I believed it, if that was your implication, hence the word "fake" in the sentence I used.

Soccer.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Making gifs.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

o rly.

Forgetting that Conan was on last night. I'm still going to see it, the repeat comes on at 10:00. I won't miss that.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Three Reasons why the WWE sucks horribly at the moment.

Jeff Hardy....I really don't need a reason for this.

Triple H-Randy Orton feud. Turn Triple H heel please...he is so much better in that role.

And the lack of JBL...:side: He was the only wrestler that interested me back on Smackdown during 2004. He was Smackdown's Saviour during that time period to be honest.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Waiting at a traffic light for 2-3 minutes and then having someone pull up behind right when it turns green, not even having to wait. 



Pyro™ said:


> o rly.


After doing it for nearly four years, I'm sick of it. I like the end result, but dislike getting there.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edgehead2000 said:


> Three Reasons why the WWE sucks horribly at the moment.
> 
> Jeff Hardy....I really don't need a reason for this.
> 
> ...


I like your style. Particularly the JBL love and the Jeff Hardy hate. Anybody who knows me knows I'm the most vehemant Hardy basher/JBL mark on the board.

I don't like Triple H as a heel though, not believable enough. More of a face character.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Having to wait a hour for a counciling appointment at my college and the appointment lasting 5 minutes.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Feeling sleepy all day.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Having to go to bed early..again. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

An Impact Spoiler that i just read :no:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That it is the most boring day of the week.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Morrison
Morrison fans
Morrison in the ring
Morrison entrance music
The way morrison comes into the rin

Did i mention i hate Morrison?


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Not cool  

Being bored.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When SD/TNA Spoiler Reports get messed up for Example, about a Month ago :



> Candice Michelle/Alicia Fox/Layla def Melina/Eve/Maria


When it ended up being Michelle instead of Candice and then another site claimed that Candice had made her SD Debut that evening. People get your facts straight!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Not cool
> 
> Being bored.




Having to work the weekend.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Morrison
> Morrison fans
> Morrison in the ring
> Morrison entrance music
> ...


All of those, plus his absolutely god awful mic skills, non existant personality and lifeless, uncharismatic character.

Did I mention I'm the biggest Morrison hater in this forums history?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When SoulTaker's Sig used to say Batista > Jericho underneath the banner. I did get a good laugh out of his little joke though


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Cena's John Deere outfit.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

When people say guys like HHH and such are bad people yet defend Chris Beniot.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Being tired...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Joh Cena


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

McTaker


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Carlito


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My GFX Skills


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Austin Aries being ROH's first ever 2x ROH world champion over Bryan Danielson. If Danielson wasn't possibly leaving I'm sure this wouldn't have happened...

...possibly.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Wasn't Danielson champion for like 2 years though...:side:

Christian being on ECW. A meaningless show which I do not watch. Move him to SmackDown!...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

He was the 3rd longest champ in the company(15 Months), behind Nigel McGuinness(17 Months) and then Samoa Joe(23 Months). But still, Danielson could've made history again.

Not being at 'The Bash' live.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I was wondering why there had never been a 2 time champ. No wonder, every champion holds the title over a year. 

Don't be upset, it's ROH. History will never remember it to begin with.

WWE giving too much mic time to people who wouldn't know how to use it if their life depended on it.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

haha, can't talk about indy without giving it a slight bash. Good ol' Pyro.

Angelina Love vs Tara from Slammiversary 2009. The only crappy match to happen on the show. Tara(Victoria) looked good in the match, but my god Love having to use the interference and cheating got old LONG ago. That's why you don't make a mediocre talent champion.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

When local car dealerships have their owner's kid in the commercial. Is your ugly kid supposed to make me buy a car?


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

El Generico not being ROH World Champion yet.

...yeah...it should happen. Hopefully.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hypocrites


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not being able to sleep. 

But I think everyone would agree with that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> haha, can't talk about indy without giving it a slight bash. Good ol' Pyro.
> 
> Angelina Love vs Tara from Slammiversary 2009. The only crappy match to happen on the show. Tara(Victoria) looked good in the match, but my god Love having to use the interference and cheating got old LONG ago. That's why you don't make a mediocre talent champion.


I'm just being honest. It's really irrelevant to being in any wrestling company other than the WWE. They have no status. I'm not just bashing them because I enjoy it, it's correct. If TNA or ROH were competing with WWE and were important, I would watch them. I'd at least try it. I can't do that though, I can only watch things that are successful.

Cold weather. Which in a few months, we'll have. Ughh.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Well dispite ROH being in current financial troubles, it was doing nothing but good and was quite successful. Actually it still is. It's like ECW atm. They still have good sized crowds, the fans love it, yet they are just in a bad state with money. I don't care if you don't like it, I'm just saying, it was successful so you probably should have watched it.

Summers here. It gets SOOOO unbearable.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

This ******* above me :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

RACIST?~!


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

I so dislike that Mexican in your sig.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Well dispite ROH being in current financial troubles, it was doing nothing but good and was quite successful. Actually it still is. It's like ECW atm. They still have good sized crowds, the fans love it, yet they are just in a bad state with money. I don't care if you don't like it, I'm just saying, it was successful so you probably should have watched it.


You and I must measure success very differently. I measure success my mainsteam exposure ONLY, thus consider TNA and ROH complete failure promotions and WWE the sole success that currently exists in professional wrestling. You measure success by crowd size or fans, or whatever. Not me. 

I wish I had the same measure of success, I wouldn't have needed to disown my previous favourite wrestler for being a failure, since he'll be heading to TNA in September.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Going to the DMV to renew my license. That place is always packed it seems like.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Not being able to decide between my Miz and Jericho Bash avatars.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I like your style. Particularly the JBL love and the Jeff Hardy hate. Anybody who knows me knows I'm the most vehemant Hardy basher/JBL mark on the board.
> 
> I don't like Triple H as a heel though, not believable enough. More of a face character.


 Me and you are probably the biggest JBL marks on this forum. The WWE just isn't the same without him. Him and the Jericho-Michaels feud was the only things worth watching for last year.

Triple H is extremely stale as a face now. I've always preferred him as a heel but I'm not going to deny that he is a good face aswell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edgehead2000 said:


> Me and you are probably the biggest JBL marks on this forum. The WWE just isn't the same without him. Him and the Jericho-Michaels feud was the only things worth watching for last year.
> 
> Triple H is extremely stale as a face now. I've always preferred him as a heel but I'm not going to deny that he is a good face aswell.


I'd say so. You're right, it's not the same, but he wasn't treated properly since John Cena took the belt off him anyway. I'd like to see him in a GM role or something, but it doesn't seem like he wants to return. At least not for now.

I also thought the Jericho/Michaels fued was the only reason to watch WWE other than JBL. I didn't care for Jericho's face run, I'm glad he turned, it worked out for the better. 

Triple H is stale no matter what. People love him as a heel but I just don't buy it, he doesn't make me believe that he's really a bad guy. JBL did, Eddie Guerrero did, even Randy Orton does, despite how awful he is. Granted, he can't play a face so I guess between them it evens out. Triple H doesn't though, I just see him as a face.



> Not being able to decide between my Miz and Jericho Bash avatars.


I'll decide for you. Jericho.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I'd say so. You're right, it's not the same, but he wasn't treated properly since John Cena took the belt off him anyway. I'd like to see him in a GM role or something, but it doesn't seem like he wants to return. At least not for now.
> 
> I also thought the Jericho/Michaels fued was the only reason to watch WWE other than JBL. I didn't care for Jericho's face run, I'm glad he turned, it worked out for the better.
> 
> ...


 Agreed. I had no problem with him dropping the belt to Cena back at Wrestlemania since Cena was the rising star in the promotion. If I was in charge, what I would of done was either have had JBL stay the Smackdown Champion when he won the Fatal 4 Way or him beat Batista at Summerslam. Batista was champ for about four and a half months at that point and was already credible enough to take a defeat. I wish he would of had one last run with the title before he retired but sadly It didn't happen (Although I believed for a second that he was going to beat CM Punk the night Punk won the belt for some reason.)

When Jericho returned he was just bland as hell as a face. The heel turned made him into a huge and credible star again.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that just when you think the 60 sec post rule is done with so you can post again it tell you wait 2 more seconds or something. Annoys me for something so small lol.

Edit: Just happened to me right now when I tried to post this :frustrate


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Michael Jackson passing away


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The loss of The King Of Pop, Michael Jackson.

First Misawa and now him. Not liking these past few weeks.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Daffney losing again.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

You had to see it coming. This feud is easily one sided.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

Stupid, stupid people.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TNA still not having a good weekly TV program. I just want them to be good again, like so bad. I want another mainstream promotion out there to be worth watching most of the time, but it just NEVER will happen. I try to have hope for them, but they are just so stupid that it fails. God I better stop now or else I won't be able to. Damn you bookers in TNA.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Hailsabin said:


> The loss of The King Of Pop, Michael Jackson.


This and the giant mosquito that was bothering me a couple seconds ago.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People who post stupid comments like this on Youtube

From a 2Pac Video, and I Quote :



> 2Pac is Overrated, There are far better Rappers out there like Will Smith


Seriously WTF? :no:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not owning any SHIMMER DVDs. I wished I didn't lose my downloads of those full shows I had. (N)


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> TNA still not having a good weekly TV program. I just want them to be good again, like so bad. I want another mainstream promotion out there to be worth watching most of the time, but it just NEVER will happen. I try to have hope for them, but they are just so stupid that it fails. God I better stop now or else I won't be able to. Damn you bookers in TNA.


TNA is mainstream? :side:



> People who post stupid comments like this on Youtube
> 
> From a 2Pac Video, and I Quote :
> 
> ...


:lmao I don't even like rap, but hell no. 

I love this:

http://www.videosift.com/video/Will-Smith-in-Family-Guy-1

Classicly hilarious. :lmao

God of War III not coming out until next year. Damn.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Not owning any SHIMMER DVDs. I wished *I didn't lose my downloads of those full shows I had*. (N)


That sucks man. My collection of Shimmer DVDs is Vols 11-22. At this point last year I only had Vol 11. 


AJ Styles not being World champ in forever.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

They may suck, but they are indeed Mainstream.

Nice. I want the first one, never saw. Recall Beth Phoenix being on there and curious to see some more of her indy work.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah, in order to be mainstream people have to know you exist. If TNA was mainstream I wouldn't have a problem with one of the WWE's latest releases.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

They are mainstream tho. If you might not consider them that, well then that's your thoughts on it, but they are.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Just being on tv isn't really a qualification for being mainstream. For example, a fair number of the musical guests on Conan O'Brien are complete unknowns. Granted, a lot of big names get on there, but a fair number of unknowns. The fact that they're suddenly on tv doesn't mean people know them. 

If you asked people what TNA is, nobody would have a clue unless you just randomly happened to bump into a smark. Ask somebody what the WWE is and they'll tell you even if they don't watch it. They'll also probably know at LEAST one or two wrestlers working for them considering the WWE is a tireless promotion machine.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

I dislike motherfuckers, especially politicians and evangelicals, who try to legislate their sense of morality onto me. Especially when it won't even impact their lives if I do it. This includes alcohol, drugs, gambling, pre-marital sex, etc etc.





Pyro™;7388178 said:


> Just being on tv isn't really a qualification for being mainstream. For example, a fair number of the musical guests on Conan O'Brien are complete unknowns. Granted, a lot of big names get on there, but a fair number of unknowns. The fact that they're suddenly on tv doesn't mean people know them.
> 
> If you asked people what TNA is, nobody would have a clue unless you just randomly happened to bump into a smark. Ask somebody what the WWE is and they'll tell you even if they don't watch it. They'll also probably know at LEAST one or two wrestlers working for them considering the WWE is a tireless promotion machine.




This is why I laugh at people who claim the WWE is not mainstream. Sure, major WWE representatives like Cena are not as famous in our pop culture as The Rock and Hogan are but most Americans know what the WWE is, even if they still call it the WWF.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

The fact that I'm hungry, but don't feel like eating... :side:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Just being on tv isn't really a qualification for being mainstream. For example, a fair number of the musical guests on Conan O'Brien are complete unknowns. Granted, a lot of big names get on there, but a fair number of unknowns. The fact that they're suddenly on tv doesn't mean people know them.
> 
> If you asked people what TNA is, nobody would have a clue unless you just randomly happened to bump into a smark. Ask somebody what the WWE is and they'll tell you even if they don't watch it. They'll also probably know at LEAST one or two wrestlers working for them considering the WWE is a tireless promotion machine.


TNA is a mainstream wrestling promotion tho. I'm not just saying that because they have a tv show(hell ROH even does) but it's because that's what they are. Obviously they aren't in a MEGA state like the WWE, but nobody will be. TNA has the market that puts them in the mainstream eye. They have the monthly PPVs, the marketing ploys such as action figures and plenty of other merch, and so on. Also you know they are mainstream since, well quite frankly, they aren't an indy promotion. There is no in between there. Either your are independent or you are mainstream. TNA is a mainstream promotion, is it WIDELY known around the world from non-wrestling fans? Probably not, but still doesn't get rid of the fact of it being in the mainstream market. If you honestly go be the idea that people have to hear about the company, then hell Ring Of Honor and some other indy promotions might as well call themselves Mainstream too then as some are well known and talked about.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

The thought of Jeff Hardy winning the World title again.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I personally don't see a problem with having the most over guy as the champion. Sure he isn't good on the mic, but still gets the crowd involved during promos. That's something. 

The same divas match happening on Smackdown every week.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Having to Constantly hear about either Spencer & Heidi or John & Kate on The News or whenever i watch E!. Seriously, Who Gives a fuck about these people?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The thought of Jeff Hardy....even in wrestling in the first place. You don't belong, go play in a band like Lita does so nobody will ever have to see you again. You've got one. 



Hailsabin said:


> TNA is a mainstream wrestling promotion tho. I'm not just saying that because they have a tv show(hell ROH even does) but it's because that's what they are. Obviously they aren't in a MEGA state like the WWE, but nobody will be. TNA has the market that puts them in the mainstream eye. They have the monthly PPVs, the marketing ploys such as action figures and plenty of other merch, and so on. Also you know they are mainstream since, well quite frankly, they aren't an indy promotion. There is no in between there. Either your are independent or you are mainstream. TNA is a mainstream promotion, is it WIDELY known around the world from non-wrestling fans? Probably not, but still doesn't get rid of the fact of it being in the mainstream market. If you honestly go be the idea that people have to hear about the company, then hell Ring Of Honor and some other indy promotions might as well call themselves Mainstream too then as some are well known and talked about.


I might as well call TNA an Indy promotion since nobody knows who they are. I consider being competition to the WWE mainstream. People know WCW, they don't know TNA and I'd be willing to bet they never know TNA. TNA is NOT important to professional wrestling. If they disbanded, most of the world wouldn't even notice.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Swagg said:


> The thought of Jeff Hardy winning the World title again.





Wait until his Hall of Fame induction. :flip:flip


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wait until his Hall of Fame induction. :flip:flip


 He'll No Show his own induction. God forbid he gets inducted.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

^ Im a Jeff Hardy fan and i dont even see him going into the HOF 

My Next Door Neighbors Blasting Michael Jackson music at 12:30am. Im a fan and upset too but dont keep the whole damn town up with it, People are trying to sleep id imagine.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> ^ Im a Jeff Hardy fan and i dont even see him going into the HOF
> 
> My Next Door Neighbors Blasting Michael Jackson music at 12:30am. Im a fan and upset too but dont keep the whole damn town up with it, People are trying to sleep id imagine.




He'd get in just as a tag team with his brother. Although if he won a few more world titles, he'll get in individually too.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hotdiggity11 said:


> Wait until his Hall of Fame induction. :flip:flip


Why would I even care.


People ahead of you in a fast food place taking all damn day to order.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> People ahead of you in a fast food place taking all damn day to order.


Agreed. I get behind people ordering at either Wendys or McDonalds and it seems like they are ordering the ENTIRE MENU! Im surprised my car hasnt ever ran out of Gas waiting on these people. Pretty sad too when McDonalds has 2 Drive thru lines and i still cant get out of there quickly.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Agreed. I get behind people ordering at either Wendys or McDonalds and it seems like they are ordering the ENTIRE MENU! Im surprised my car hasnt ever ran out of Gas waiting on these people. Pretty sad too when McDonalds has 2 Drive thru lines and i still cant get out of there quickly.




This happens to me at the Subway shop. Got like 5 people in line and FINALLY, the person in front of me orders and it's the good old "Ok, I have 6 sandwiches" routine. Followed by my face basically screaming "FUCK."


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That Raven was not on Impact this week.


----------



## Hotdiggity11 (Aug 24, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> That Raven was not on Impact this week.





I loved Raven as a child when he was in The Flock.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah Raven has always been awesome. One of my favorite mic workers of all time. Still love his feud with Punk in the indy's. 

More than half of the mainstream hip hop music.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Raven's mic work. Not a fan, he just sounds weird.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

To each of their own I guess. The man is in my top 10 in mic skills for me. Legendary mic work in ECW.

That HBK isn't back yet


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

MakaveliRCW said:


> To each of their own I guess. The man is in my top 10 in mic skills for me. Legendary mic work in ECW.
> 
> That HBK isn't back yet


 Raw really misses Michaels right now. He could easily make the Raw title scene so much better to the point it could be watchable and not make me want to change the channel every week.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Meh, I'd never.

1 ~ Triple H
2 ~ JBL
3 ~ Mr. Kennedy
4 ~ Stone Cold Steve Austin
5 ~ Chris Jericho
6 ~ Mick Foley
7 ~ Christian 
8 ~ John Cena
9 ~ Kurt Angle
10 ~ Edge (pre current)

That's as I can think of it as of now. My list isn't concrete other than the top 5, but that's what I think it should probably be at. 

Of course, if we're talking promo material then the whole argument changes.

People who compare Morrison to a good mic worker who's not monotone, has charisma, presence, decent or better material and then says Morrison is better than they are. People do it all the time, I don't know how in god's name it's happening. Morrison hasn't even grasped tone yet, the simplest of all traits. He has no idea what it means to change emotions during a promo.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

I'm just going to say this about Morrison: I love the guy when it comes to in ring skills. They guy is pretty good in the ring. I don't think that's really debatable. However, when it comes to the other aspects (With Mic Skills and Charisma being the two major ones) he is seriously lacking. I don't know if he is told to stay monotone during most of his promos or he just thinks it sounds good but it's not working. I would love for him to show some emotion during his promos.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Feeling really jittery.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Edgehead2000 said:


> I'm just going to say this about Morrison: I love the guy when it comes to in ring skills. They guy is pretty good in the ring. I don't think that's really debatable. However, when it comes to the other aspects (With Mic Skills and Charisma being the two major ones) he is seriously lacking. I don't know if he is told to stay monotone during most of his promos or he just thinks it sounds good but it's not working. I would love for him to show some emotion during his promos.


The sad thing is, he's improved how he sounds a TON since Nitro, yet he's still one of the worst mic workers on the face of the planet.

There's just no hope for this man to ever be a competent performer, he's not even over. But they cut Kennedy, the most spectacularly charismatic man in years and years. WWE baffles me beyond any reasoning.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Kennedy in the top 5 mic skills of all time? He was good and all but imo not THAT good, lol. I don't know how mine in order but here's my top ten. 

Triple H
HBK
Raven
Austin
The Rock
Foley
JBL
Chris Jericho/John Cena (could go either way) 
Edge
The Undertaker 

TMZ


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> The sad thing is, he's improved how he sounds a TON since Nitro, yet he's still one of the worst mic workers on the face of the planet.
> 
> There's just no hope for this man to ever be a competent performer, he's not even over. But they cut Kennedy, the most spectacularly charismatic man in years and years. WWE baffles me beyond any reasoning.


 I'm not as high as Kennedy as you are but I agree with you to a certain extent. Had it not been for that one mis-diagnosed injury back in 2007, Kennedy would of been a World Champion by now and I'm pretty sure he wouldn't of been released by the WWE for dropping Orton wrong on his shoulder (I know that is not confirmed as the reason for his release but seems pretty logical.) 

I do have a feeling that Kennedy is going to be back in the WWE someday. He is probably going to pull a Christian by going to TNA for about three years and then return to the WWE hopefully. I really hope this happens since I once thought of Kennedy as one of the future stars of the company.

Morrison should learn how to cut a promo from this man.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> Kennedy in the top 5 mic skills of all time? He was good and all but imo not THAT good, lol. I don't know how mine in order but here's my top ten.
> 
> Triple H
> HBK
> ...


He wouldn't be in the top ten of all time if I counted the material of his promos, since he didn't cut promos. JBL would be #1, Austin would be #2, Triple H wouldn't even be on my list despite him being the best mic worker ever. The list would need a reworking. Delivery alone, Kennedy was spectacular. He never got credit for exactly how great he was because he was limited by a gimmick. I don't think there's any wrestler who could pull off that gimmick that well, though.

You're baffled I picked Kennedy, I'm baffled you picked Michaels and Raven. I guess it evens out.



> I do have a feeling that Kennedy is going to be back in the WWE someday. He is probably going to pull a Christian by going to TNA for about three years and then return to the WWE hopefully. I really hope this happens since I once thought of Kennedy as one of the future stars of the company.


I'm confident it won't happen, he's not exactly lucky. If he were going to make it in the WWE he already would've.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WWE is high on Morrison(and he doesn't have awful luck) Plus I heard he gets fine enough reactions at shows. Don't know where this 'no reaction' stuff came from.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah Kennedy was pretty amazing with that and he'd be in my top 20. As far as all around mic work what would ur top ten be? Mine would probably be like this. 

CM Punk (Indy work)
The Rock
Austin
Triple H
HBK
Ric Flair
Raven
Foley
JBL/Jericho
Roddy Piper/Jake The Snake

Not having that much food

Edit: Ugh what is wrong with me. Add Flair to the top ten in Mic skills and just mic work period, lol. Took Savage out for Flair.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My list wouldn't change if we're only counting how good someone is.

Material?

I don't know. JBL would be 1, Austin would be 2, Angle, Jericho and maybe Foley might be the other 3. I don't know, I'd have to think about it.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Dude, Pyro... Every time I go to new posts, this thread pops up with you as the last poster... do you live here by any chance? :lmao

I dislike shampoo that dries out my hair.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> My list wouldn't change if we're only counting how good someone is.
> 
> Material?
> 
> I don't know. JBL would be 1, Austin would be 2, Angle, Jericho and maybe Foley might be the other 3. I don't know, I'd have to think about it.


Yeah I had a tough time doing that myself. So much so I accidentally left off a top 5 mic worker in Flair which is why I edited my post. 

Forgetting stuff.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I live here at night. I'm more active during the day.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Miz's theme. Doesn't sound obnoxious enough for him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Miz's clothing style/hair/hat. Maybe that's part of his obknoxious vibe, idk, but I just don't like it. It's not because I don't like him because he's really the most entertaining thing on Raw right now. I just don't think he needs it. Kennedy, Angle, Edge, Christian and a bunch of other insanely obknoxious charismatics had a normal look and it was perfect for them and enough, I don't care for his obscure dress sense.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People who bring their bad moods to work with them. Just because you're in a bad mood doesnt mean you take it out on fellow employees :no:.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Dark Chocolate


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Conan not being able to make fun of Max Weinberg for a month while he's on tour with Springsteen.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Steve Kerr, Steve Kerr, and oh yeah Steve Kerr. Aka the worst thing that has ever happened to Arizona sports.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

I agree man he fuck my Suns team up. Damn wtf!


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What did he do? :side:

Car racing. I don't care if it's Nascar, Formula 1, whatever.

Jeff Hardy > racing, and yes, that's me being deadly serious. You can see how much this joke of a sport disgusts me. I may hate some sports, but I'd watch entire marathons of them before I had to sit down and watch any of this CRAP.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg said:


> I agree man he fuck my Suns team up. Damn wtf!


Didn't know you liked the Suns. Yet another reason why your one of my favorite posters on here. I'm not a violent man but if I ever see him I'll be forced to choke him. 

That The Suns are probably gonna trade their best player.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> What did he do? :side:
> 
> Car racing. I don't care if it's Nascar, Formula 1, whatever.
> 
> Jeff Hardy > racing, and yes, that's me being deadly serious. You can see how much this joke of a sport disgusts me. I may hate some sports, but I'd watch entire marathons of them before I had to sit down and watch any of this CRAP.


He pretty much slaughtered a good team by trading all the good players away.

Not a fan at all of Nascar, Formula 1 or whatever else car racing sport.



MakaveliRCW said:


> Didn't know you liked the Suns. Yet another reason why your one of my favorite posters on here. I'm not a violent man but if I ever see him I'll be forced to choke him.
> 
> That The Suns are probably gonna trade their best player.



Yea been a Suns fan for like forever lol. If they really trade Amare then I'm not supporting them again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swagg said:


> He pretty much slaughtered a good team by trading all the good players away.
> 
> Not a fan at all of Nascar, Formula 1 or whatever else car racing sport.
> 
> ...


Oh, he's in charge? I thought he only played. I know the name from the old days. And yes, I used to watch basketball. I was pissed because I liked Portland and LA would always beat them in the finals. ~_~

I have no idea why I liked that team, I just did.

Well, that is awful for them. Didn't the Suns get Shaq? I thought I read that was the team he went to.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg said:


> He pretty much slaughtered a good team by trading all the good players away.
> 
> Not a fan at all of Nascar, Formula 1 or whatever else car racing sport.
> 
> ...


I'll still support them always because I'm just too loyal of a fan, but it will be depressing if they trade away my favorite player. 



Pyro™;7391621 said:


> What did he do? :side:
> 
> Car racing. I don't care if it's Nascar, Formula 1, whatever.
> 
> Jeff Hardy > racing, and yes, that's me being deadly serious. You can see how much this joke of a sport disgusts me. I may hate some sports, but I'd watch entire marathons of them before I had to sit down and watch any of this CRAP.


Wow this is epic something Pyro hates more than Jeff Hardy. Thought I'd never see the day. Racing does suck tho don't know how people are even into that. 

And as far as the Kerr thing everything Swagg said basically. Just picture it as Vince taking over the attitude era of WWE and then just turning it into WCW 2000. That's how bad it is.

Edit: They had him but then traded him. Which he traded a good part of the suns team just to get Shaq just for it to fail.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate a lot of things more than Jeff Hardy. Jeff Hardy is simply the biggest crime of WRESTLING.

Wow, I'm glad I'm not a fan of them lol.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah considering your low tolerance in stuff as it if you were a suns fan you'd want to kill Steve Kerr, lol. 

That the Knicks have the Suns former awesome coach.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I dislike the fact that the Magic traded away Courtney Lee...

...However I do like that we got Vince Carter.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah my god like The Magic needed VC, lol. I almost passed out when I heard that there was a rumored Magic/Suns trade sending Amare to the Magic. The very thought of Amare and Howard being the same team scares me, and would scare the rest of the NBA shitless. 

Speaking of which I dislike any trade rumors involving the Suns cause they are always bad.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> People who bring their bad moods to work with them. Just because you're in a bad mood doesnt mean you take it out on fellow employees :no:.


Quoted for the fucking truth. 

Also just the regular idiots you run into at work every day, without fail. The ones that just "don't get it" and never will.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

that I feel a little sick right now


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

I dislike Steve Kerr also, and i'm not even a Suns fan.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

The Suns should of never traded Joe Johnson away all those years ago. Who did they get in return for him?

The WWE changing the Pay Per View "No Mercy" to "Hell in a Cell." Seriously WWE? You couldn't of been more creative then that?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Having to see Punk in 2 Different Matches last night.


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Having to see Punk in 2 Different Matches last night.


 I take you don't like CM Punk.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Seeing Gail Kim lose again.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea I dont like Punk.



Swagg said:


> Seeing Gail Kim lose again.


This should be in the I like thread


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

No chance in hell.

Jeff Hardy


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Swagg said:


> No chance in hell.
> 
> Jeff Hardy


I second this.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jack Swagger


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

IWC who are 'allergic to liking the faces'.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

My Pregnant Cat


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Girls crying during sad or romantic movies


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Jack Swagger


 This pretty much.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Alan Sugar


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kofi Kingston


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Team 3D


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Every single, last person on the WWE roster who are NOT shown in the following photographs.























































There. If you're not in those pictures, you're boring, and you suck. GTFO.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My Fight Night Rd 4 game freezing. Of all the people in the world I had to be one of the people to get the fucked up game.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jim Gaffigan

By far the worst comedian i have ever seen.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

being lazy


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Jim Gaffigan
> 
> By far the worst comedian i have ever seen.


This lie.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Postage never agreeing with me on anything


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Jim Gaffigan
> 
> By far the worst comedian i have ever seen.


You haven't seen Dimitri Martin then.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea ive watched some of his standups and that short lived show he had on Comedy Central. I didnt like him but he's nowhere near as bad as Gaffigan.

Carlos Mencia ~ Another one of the worst Comedians ever.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You got the wrong Dimitri Martin then, because the one I saw made Gaffigan sound like Lewis Black.

The speed at which this site has been running. My god, I might as well go for a drive while I'm loading up the page.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I can somewhat tolerate Dimitri but Gaffigan, i have to either change the channel or mute it because the one standup i watched of his consisted of talking about Food (Mainly Hot Pockets) for an entire hour and It was unbearable.

Newer Linkin Park.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I haven't seen Gaffigan stay on only one subject. The one I watched was a Comedy Central Presents show though.

After the one I watched of Dimitri Martin, I'll never watch anything of his again. The entire show was the dumbest comedy standup special I've ever seen in my life. I've never witnessed somebody get on a national stage like that and the jokes failed that badly. It's like he was a pitcher and he was only throwing failballs. Sad thing is, the audience laughed. I thought they needed to be committed. I'd be quicker to laugh at that dopey Jimmy Fallon fuck rather than this twat.

The Rock. Another guy who tried to be a comedian (on WWE at least) and people laughed at his jokes but was not funny at ALL.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Booker T ~ I don't know what it is but ive just never liked him.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Same, man. Never dug him. Don't care for his wrestling style of his promos.

WCW. 

The promotion, not the poster. The poster's all good in the hood.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

My cat climbing all over me.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

People that don't wash their hands after going to the bathroom. I ain't going to lie. I was like them at one time but now, I gotta wash them after I go.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

E! airing a show where people were making fun of Michael Jackson. If they had any sense at all, they would have cut that out of the episode atleast. This same thing aired the night before he died.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Ryan Seacrest.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

American Idol


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

My DVR being "corrupt"


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My DVD player not playing all of my discs.

It plays all normal DVD's that you can find/rent/buy, and it allows you to record on a recordable DVD, but if you don't finalize the disc, once you take it out, it's hell just to get it back in to play it/finalize it so it will work every time. I've never had the habit of finalizing so I tend to forget but now that I've figured out the problem, I'll do that.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

I just went in the shower and it was fucking cold... it pissed me off


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Don't go in until you test the water with your hand, problem solved.

Having to wait for all the games I'm waiting for to be released. At least most of them are this year though.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Internet connection issues. One of these days, I will kill you Bell Sympatico!:evil:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

This week. Because it sucked.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Billy Mays Dying. RIP.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Not being able to find recent FCW matches. :side:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

WWF said:


> Billy Mays Dying. RIP.


Same here, a real shame.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

yottsu said:


> This week. Because it sucked.





WWF said:


> Billy Mays Dying. RIP.


These.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Melina losing to McDrool tonight. Fucking horrible.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

CERB3RUS said:


> Melina losing to McDrool tonight. Fucking horrible.


same here


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That it seems like Kane will feud with Khali.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina always getting buried in title feuds. It happen in 07/and now 09.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg said:


> Melina always getting buried in title feuds. It happen in 07/and now 09.


Well not always she did win her feud with Beth afterall. First to ever beat Beth her finisher and all you know.

HHH hate.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Melina always getting buried in title feuds. It happen in 07/and now 09.


Wasnt nothing wrong with her losing to Greatness like Candice 

Blind McCool Haters.

Seriously, The lame ass exuse people use every time McCool wins a title is getting old. Ive said this once and i'll say it again. *Michelle McCool IS NOT using Taker's Backstage Pull to get her Titles/Pushes*. GET IT THROUGH YOUR HEADS! If you can't see shes talented then your just Blind.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Edge having a match at the bash & winning a title.


----------



## EGame (Apr 12, 2006)

Relationship dilemmas. 

fml.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Michelle McCool.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Andy Murray


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

I second that, Andy Murray


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Swagg said:


> Jeff Hardy


I second this.


----------



## Nolo King (Aug 22, 2006)

Nolo King dislikes stupid people!

This forum is very upsetting!

It had to be typed, again, lawls!


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

A stinging stomach pain that won't away... :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

rKo said:


> I second this.


I third this.

I also fourth this, fifth this, sixth this, seventh this, eighth this, ninth this and tenth this.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

ItsaBigShow getting unbanned. 8*D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Triple H/Orton feud


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Edge.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Morrison Follower said:


> ItsaBigShow getting unbanned. 8*D


What.

*riots*


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Way Shelton Benjamin is being treated.

The guy is talented and they keep burying him :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

HHH vs Orton


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Emperor_NaS said:


> HHH vs Orton


I dislike HHH vs. Orton for the 437563756357347th time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The Hart's being traded to SmackDown!. 

Just fucking great. Now SmackDown! has just about every wrestler I despise on the brand. Jeff Hardy, Rey Mysterio, John Morrison and the Harts, while keeping the ones I like. Jericho, Undertaker, Edge (I like him again for now, because he's not clogging up the ME). This blows. :no:

And Christian is STILL on ECW, which I don't watch. Great trade.


----------



## RVD 1010 (Feb 9, 2004)

My internet taking at least 20 seconds to load any page on WF.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

HBK not being back yet.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Christian staying on ECW. I know it make sense to keep their biggest star on the brand, but I want him to get a push so badly.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The Hart Dynasty.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

When people suggest that [Insert black wrestlers here] should make a new Nation Of Domination.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mawatte said:


> Christian staying on ECW. I know it make sense to keep their biggest star on the brand, but I want him to get a push so badly.


This. I'm so sick of seeing him on ECW. I don't watch it, I don't care about it, it has no meaning and they need to keep it for developmental wrestlers to get a boost. He was the most over person in the MITB match this year by a landslide and they have him jobbing to Tommy Dreamer. It's ridiculous. I'm starting to think there's no way he'll ever get a proper push again. I'm probably being unrealistic saying that, but that's what it looks like. Everybody on ECW got promoted except him, even that Bourne loser. Granted, I don't want him anywhere near Raw as he'll just become a jobber like Morrison did in his last Raw run, but he should be on SmackDown! where I can see him.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Pyro™;7404426 said:


> This. I'm so sick of seeing him on ECW. I don't watch it, I don't care about it, it has no meaning and they need to keep it for developmental wrestlers to get a boost. He was the most over person in the MITB match this year by a landslide and they have him jobbing to Tommy Dreamer. It's ridiculous. I'm starting to think there's no way he'll ever get a proper push again. I'm probably being unrealistic saying that, but that's what it looks like. Everybody on ECW got promoted except him, even that Bourne loser. Granted, I don't want him anywhere near Raw as he'll just become a jobber like Morrison did in his last Raw run, but he should be on SmackDown! where I can see him.


Yeah, I agree. I myself enjoy ECW, but the role of the brand is to develop new talent, not keep the ones they have for a ridiculous amount of time. I like Bourne, but it's too early for him to be drafted to Raw. He's not going to fare well there, even though it *is* lacking a high-flyer.

...er, oh yeah. Inner ear itches.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paris Hilton


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Jeremy Kyle Show


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

HBK or Taker not being on the card last night. I wanted to see Taker's entrance live DAMNIT.

I also dislike having to watch Melina lose to Michelle Mccool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fact that the IWC is whining so much about how ECW got screwed in the draft, even though prior to the draft actually happening, their only care in the whole thing was that none of the "SmackDown! six" got touched.....which they didn't.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

IWC whining about everything... seriously just be happy when theres at least a change


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

ECW didn't really get screwed. It's a development show. I mean clearly they think Bourne and Swagger are good to go and Henry is established. So they moved them up. 


Awesome Kong, only TNA Knockout I dislike.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I prefer to think Christian got screwed rather than ECW. He's clearly better than CM Punk, Edge and Jeff Hardy, yet he's on ECW when he should be main eventing SmackDown!. Hell, he should be main eventing Raw but not this soon after returning.

Jack Swagger. No idea why people mark for him, he's a joke. The guy doesn't even know how to talk, he's as bad as Morrison if not worse. I don't mean his mic skills suck either, I mean he doesn't even know HOW to talk. :no:


----------



## macmairon (Jun 29, 2009)

good one


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

MVP getting berried.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

That I am sweating like a bitch after playing football in my garden its so hot outside but I wanted to play


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

That the fan just turned off by itself.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

That I'm feeling sick.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> That I'm feeling sick.


I feel the same, Must be that Gail Sig 


Jack Swagger. I quit watching ECW mostly because of him and now he gets sent to Raw


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not having a computer


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

My internet being so slow


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Just finding out that WWE Fired Candice because of her weight :no:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Falling asleep when I'm supposed to be doing other things... :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Just finding out that WWE Fired Candice because of her weight :no:


I'm disapointed. I always wanted to be able to say they fired her because she was useless.

Oh well, I suppose I can still cling on to that.

The stupidity of some people. I just read some Jackson fans committed suicide grieving over Michael. I should have some sympathy but I don't, you're fucked up if you'd kill yourself because somebody you don't even know died.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I just read that too, like 5 minutes ago.

Theres also shit going around about Michael faking his own death too. People are so stupid.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Faking his own death, sad. People just don't want to accept that he's dead, like the rap fans don't with 2Pac, but fact is they're gone. I'm still upset that George Carlin is dead but I came to terms with that when it happened.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Yea. The site had a picture of him that was apparantly taken on Sunday. What a load of BS

Swagger and Gail Kim being traded to Raw


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I personally like Swagger on Raw because I thought he'd go to SmackDown!. There won't be any main event status in his future as long as he's on that show. 

Christian on ECW. Wake the fuck up Vince.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Getting haircuts, especially when you have an itch the entire time.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Wearing contacts in the pool. Getting splashed in the face is not fun.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Getting my hopes up every week for a Kris Logan ECW debut only to have to wait some more. :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People who Cheat or Quit when they're getting their ass beat during an Online Game.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> People who Cheat or Quit when they're getting their ass beat during an Online Game.


Like checkers on MSN. I'm about to win, then BAM! the person I'm playing against's "net went out" then ask for a rematch. :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Conan being a repeat last night. I hope it's not the same tonight, but maybe he's getting a long weekend because of Independance day or something.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that TNA isn't bringing back Raven


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fact that some of the IWC considers TNA a legitimate promotion.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Rawesjericho.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The fact that MTV ever tried to start their own promotion in WSX as well as the fast that ingrates still to this day don't give X-pac his Damn credit.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

WSX looked fake beyond beleif. the fucking camera shook at the pyro if i remember right.

It being so damn hot.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Writing long essays


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

People feeding trolls, not realising that they should just ignore them.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

PG bashers


----------



## -trav- (Jun 30, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> Conan being a repeat last night. I hope it's not the same tonight, but maybe he's getting a long weekend because of Independance day or something.


Conan has the whole week off. Same with Letterman. Fallon has the next two weeks off.

Lame.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

sirdilznik said:


> People feeding trolls, not realising that they should just ignore them.





wwetna1 said:


> PG bashers


Agreed with these two things right here.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

CM Punk marks


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Miz Dick Hoppers/Riders who didn't like before he bashed Cena


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Andy Murray


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Bandwaggoners period


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

All the Bitches who said Kobe couldn't do it without Shaq and that Phil wasn't the GOAT


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

wwetna1 said:


> Miz Dick Hoppers/Riders who didn't like before he bashed Cena


Agree.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

people here were even more harder on kennedy's dick when he was feuding with taker. give miz some time. he can be a huge star one day..

Evan the spotmonkey Bourne on RAW


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Evan has mat skills which he showed off for the past month while selling injured ribs

To the point -

People who Bitch about the new ECW, but don't even watch the Fucking program


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

^^^
Yeah I hate that as well. 

People who bash anything period without actually knowing about it.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

people who no fucking idea what they are talking about


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

8*D <--------------------

The Most Annoying Smiley i have ever seen.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Not exactly annoying to me, but it is creepy looking thats for sure therefore I'll agree, lol.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

This :seeme:

I hate it!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Some HBK marks. Not naming who.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

As long as I'm not one of them... 

Blind hate


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> As long as I'm not one of them...
> 
> Blind hate


Nah your not. 

I have to agree blind hate sucks.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Some HBK marks. Not naming who.


:no::no::no:



Hot weather


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that I'm moving from a place where it never snows (Arizona) to a place that it does snow (Missouri)


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Exams :cuss:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Randy "The Ratings Killer" Orton


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Assholes


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina being slaughtered in a another one sided feud.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

_TNA iMPACT_ and _Burn Notice_ airing at the same time.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

The fact that MVP got buried again!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

know it alls, those people who present their measley opinions as facts. anal people who can't chill.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Beth Phoenix


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The phrase buried, lol. Gets too overused imo.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Triple H


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Pretty much anyone but Jericho being awful.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Hulk Hogan


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

That I have to tell my friend that his guinea pigs died due to the heat..


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Hornswoggle


----------



## The BoogeyMan (Jan 3, 2006)

Having to wait 2 and a half months for exam results.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

OJ Da Juiceman, his ad-libs are annoying as fuck. I don't get the big deal about him.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

People who through my PS3 controller on the floor because the lost to me in Fight Night Round 4


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Rap..


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

People throwing my controllers equal a automatic beatdown tbh. 

Sore losers.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

people taking my food without asking


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

My Xbox 360 headset being fucked


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

People on forums (not just wrestling forums but in general) that is not WF. They're really freakin' stupid. Everyone here has a brain at least :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Fail Kim.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

My Damn PS3 deciding to freeze the week after my warranty expired; good thing I got a 360


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Going through 3 PS3's before i finally got one that worked. After paying $400 for that, i shouldnt be having these problems. But the one i bought originally froze up, I send it in for a new one, The new one comes in the Mail and IT BREAKS THE SAME DAY!  I finally send for another one after telling off Playstation Customer Service and i get one that Finally Worked right.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

I'll be Damn if I send Sony $150 for another one.

I'll take it to Play and Trade and let them fix it first


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

> I'll be Damn if I send Sony $150 for another one.


As long as you have your receipt, they fix it for free but after the Warantee ends then you have to pay for it.


Red Rings of Death on 360's.


----------



## shutupchico (Apr 24, 2007)

ass kissers, and people who pass quick judgements.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> As long as you have your receipt, they fix it for free but after the Warantee ends then you have to pay for it.
> 
> 
> Red Rings of Death on 360's.


It started Fucking up after the warranty expired; a week or so to be exact.

I have had my 360 since it's original launch and I love it.

On topic- 

I hate that they don't make any Damn good games on Wii besides DBZ


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

losing on Pro Evo or Fifa


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

Fabolous said:


> People who through my PS3 controller on the floor because the lost to me in Fight Night Round 4


Guilty. But it was after he turned off the game when i was about to win on madden.

People who are sore losers online.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

People who quit online


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

people who leave a game online


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

ECW..


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

People who make dumb ass threads


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

The fact that there was a tornado near my home. I was shitting bricks!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Having to get up at 2am tomorrow.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Having Headach atm.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

not wanting to do anything... ugh... :side:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Having a sunburn.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Paper Cuts


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

This stupid heat


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Medo said:


> Having Headach atm.


Same with me. And my neck hurts.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ this sucks so bad 

Rep for Rep!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

The film 'Kingpin Bowling'


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Low speed computers


----------



## Edgehead2000 (Mar 6, 2005)

Scaffold Matches.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Ryan "Annoying" Seacrest


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley not going over Melina at WM23.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Seeing Michelle as the New Women's champion


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Ashley not going over Melina at WM23.


:lmao

How Stratus thinks sometime.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Worst women's match ever. Well it's damn sure one of them.

Angelina Love. Talia sucks in ring too, but at least she's attractive.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

E! News.... such bullshit


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Inter Milan


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Mushrooms.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Liverpool


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Stupid people who keep bashing Mccool for using the Styles Clash saying it's "disrespectful".


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Aj Styles. 

Typical "flash over substance" wrestler like Jeff Hardy or Rey Mysterio. No mic skills, just circus tricks.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Reality shows, everybody and their mama got one now.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

CM Punk not sending Jeff Hardy to the hospital yet.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Punk will put an illegal substance in Jeff's water and get his 3rd strike  

Anyone who says Jay-Z is the greatest rapper of all time.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I seriously hope they run an angle where Jeff shows up to NOC drugged and Punk easily destroys him. It'd be even funnier if Punk did it himself.

He'd get SO much heat lol.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

I have a feeling they are gonna do something like that based off Punk's promo next week. 

Not having anything to watch on T.V


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

My habit of constantly fiddling with the volume on my iPod.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

That I have to wait a month for every chapter of my favorite manga! :crying:


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

People who still consider AJ Styles a spot monkey when he has developed into a top notch all around wrestler with above average mat wrestling skills.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

Not being able to get drunk on the 4th like everyone else because I have to work.


----------



## TNAfan123 (Nov 29, 2008)

Rap/Hip-Hop/R&B


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

BreakTheWalls for closing THIS thread.  

TOTY tbh.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ That thread was completely joke man but it was also alot of fun :lmao

Batista


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

These servers


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

^ Yes


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

That Edge might be out for a year


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Hearing that Steve McNair is dead. Just shocking as hell.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> That Edge might be out for a year


I'm not upset with that at all. I'm not happy he's hurt but I won't miss him in the slightest. It's a godsend for Jericho fans.



Get ready, it's coming soon. 

Jeff Hardy. He gets worse every time I see him.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

rKo said:


> That Edge might be out for a year


This :crying:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't see why everybody gives a shit about Edge all of a sudden. We all wanted him out of the main event. Mission accomplished, the show resumes. 

Plus, it strengthens Jericho's role on the show. It's a shame that this is what it's going to take to push him into the ME, but it works.

Good riddance to him, come back next year when he's had some time away from SmackDown!. It's good for the show.

The enemies in God Of War that can travel from under the ground and pop up and hit you. They're the only enemies in the whole game that really annoy me.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Birmingham City FC


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Edge.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Noobs


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Not taking a shower in the morning.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Going outside.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

My cousin having cancer.:sad:


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Swagg said:


> My cousin having cancer.:sad:


Sorry to hear that man. I know how that goes as my mom had breast cancer (who thankfully beat it)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Sorry to hear that man. I know how that goes as my mom had breast cancer (who thankfully beat it)


That's good too hear about your mom. I just don't get why shit happen to people who don't deserve it. I'm praying and hoping she can beat it.


The last 6 hours.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

That's what sucks about life bad things happen to good people sometimes. 

Death.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I dislike death and going to the cemetery.

Hope for the best for Swagg and his cousin.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Thanks


The news about Steve McNair.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Mum waking me up at 7am for no reason


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The forum just dying for a couple hours. 

Nice servers.


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The Celtics

The servers killing the site for hours at a time as well


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Cerbs said:


> The forum just dying for a couple hours.
> 
> Nice servers.


This. I just gave up trying after like 3 hours, then they were back like the next hour apparantly. That's fucking typical.


----------



## Super Sexy Steele (Aug 16, 2002)

Potholes


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Dental Surgeries


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Swagg said:


> My cousin having cancer.:sad:


I am sorry to hear that Chris  Hope the best for him man :$


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Anyone who doesn't appreciate my awesome self.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

That I'm losing my flexibility! I need to start stretching again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

When people upload a video onto Youtube and the run time of the video is longer than the actual video itself, so that when it gets to the point it just cuts off. Don't bullshit me to what I'm watching, if I have a video that's 3:57 in length, I don't want it to stop at 2:42, just cut it off and tell me it's a 2:42 video.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The self check-out lanes at the grocery store. Just about every time I use one, I get some kind of error message and then I need to wait for someone for assistance.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I tried a self check out machine once and by the end of it I had convinced myself I was mentally ill. It was impossible to figure out. Haven't touched it since.

So let's go with those.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

That one my favorite albums is corrupted on iTunes


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> When people upload a video onto Youtube and the run time of the video is longer than the actual video itself, so that when it gets to the point it just cuts off. Don't bullshit me to what I'm watching, if I have a video that's 3:57 in length, I don't want it to stop at 2:42, just cut it off and tell me it's a 2:42 video.


This. Annoys the hell out of me. That and when YouTube removes the audio from a video and puts in something stupid.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

MakaveliRCW said:


> This. Annoys the hell out of me. That and when YouTube removes the audio from a video and puts in something stupid.


Ugh.. I hate that. Defeats the purpose of Youtube.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Seriously, it's not like the people who upload it are claiming it's there's obviously so I don't get why they do it it's stupid to me. 

Cpu lag


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

This old lady who told me to give up my seat to her on the bus today. Like are you serious old lady, there's like 10 other seats available.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

The thought of being old.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Not being able to use an image randomizer for my avatar.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

How old people expect a discount on their value meal at Burger King.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

MakaveliRCW said:


> This. Annoys the hell out of me. That and when YouTube removes the audio from a video and puts in something stupid.


Yeah, it just happened to me with this wonderfully epic song by this wonderfully epic band






I do like the fact that it doesn't have to be a *video* though. Youtube is the best resource in the world for music.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Postage said:


> How old people expect a discount on their value meal at Burger King.





Postage said:


> This old lady who told me to give up my seat to her on the bus today. Like are you serious old lady, there's like 10 other seats available.


So I'm guessing you don't like old people huh? :lmao


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Postage said:


> How old people expect a discount on their value meal at Burger King.


They should get a discount. That way they'll buy more Burger King and die faster :side:

I dislike the fact the McDonald's has no value meal in the morning.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The scary thing about old people is that this generation is going to get old. I can't wait to see how old people 50 years from now in the home are going to explain to the nurse why they have a giant tattoo of Steve-o piercing his buttcheeks on their forearm.

~__________________~

The fact that it's not the end of the year yet. All this epic, epic stuff is coming out from now until then and I hate waiting for it.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

lol it's actually getting harder for people to live longer due to how the world is but yeah that is a funny thought. 

People who smoke and don't have a reason why they do it.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> The scary thing about old people is that this generation is going to get old. *I can't wait to see how old people 50 years from now in the home are going to explain to the nurse why they have a giant tattoo of Steve-o piercing his buttcheeks on their forearm.*
> 
> ~__________________~
> 
> The fact that it's not the end of the year yet. All this epic, epic stuff is coming out from now until then and I hate waiting for it.


Do you have one of those? :lmao

At least you get what you want. I'm waiting for Star Wars: Battlefront III. It's never gonna come out though 

I dislike that they haven't been doing anything as of recent with Star Wars: Battlefront III.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

MakaveliRCW said:


> So I'm guessing you don't like old people huh? :lmao


What makes you say that man. I'm for old people, they just should be segregated elsewhere. 

Is there a word for people against the elderly? 



yottsu said:


> They should get a discount. That way they'll buy more Burger King and die faster :side:
> 
> I dislike the fact the McDonald's has no value meal in the morning.


Yeah whats with paying $3.50 for a Mcgriddle. They're ripping me off.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fact that in this country, you can drive a car before you can buy beer. 

Wouldn't it make more sense if it was the other way around? Young people can GET beer....easily, just listen to the conversations kids have in high school. They know how to get these thing. They can't get a car....anywhere near that easily. If they have a car before they can buy the beer, they can easily drink and drive but they can't do that if they don't have the car in the first place. 

THINK!



> Do you have one of those?
> 
> At least you get what you want. I'm waiting for Star Wars: Battlefront III. It's never gonna come out though
> 
> I dislike that they haven't been doing anything as of recent with Star Wars: Battlefront III.


No, I don't have any tattoos. I wouldn't mind getting a few except I'm too much of a bitch to actually go through with it.

I have no idea about that game, what's it been on postponed release forever?

I have a lot of stuff, Batman: Arkham Asylum, Assassins Creed II, Red Dead Redemption and God of War III. All of them come out various times between now and March.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

MakaveliRCW said:


> People who smoke and don't have a reason why they do it.


That always bothered me. Especially with people who smoke weed constantly. My friend does this. Stays home all day to smoke weed and doesn't do anything. I don't even know how he gets money.



Postage said:


> What makes you say that man. I'm for old people, they just should be segregated elsewhere.
> 
> *Is there a word for people against the elderly?*
> 
> ...


Gerascophobics: they fear the elderly.. Not sure if that will work out.



Pyro™;7430045 said:


> No, I don't have any tattoos. I wouldn't mind getting a few except I'm too much of a bitch to actually go through with it.
> 
> I have no idea about that game, what's it been on postponed release forever?
> 
> I have a lot of stuff, Batman: Arkham Asylum, Assassins Creed II, Red Dead Redemption and God of War III. All of them come out various times between now and March.


It's been having problems with who is making it atm. Originally Pandemic made the other Battlefront series but they didn't want to make III. The guys who took the project ended up fucking up some legal issues with Lucasarts and it was abandoned. A demo video was even leaked, and it looked amazing. Right now Pandemic is teasing the possibility of taking the project but they haven't done anything. It really pisses me off because they made so much money off the first two games and they're being pussies.

So, I dislike Pandemic atm for doing this bs.

I also dislike that there is only one Burger King on the entire beach of Miami.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

^ Sounds usertitle worthy.

When you talk to someone you havent spoken to in a while and they say "So... hows life" You really got some nerve don't you you arrogant son of a bitch


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Postage said:


> ^ Sounds usertitle worthy.
> 
> When you talk to someone you havent spoken to in a while and they say "So... hows life" You really got some nerve don't you you arrogant son of a bitch


I hate that sooo much. 
I also don't like when you talk to someone you haven't spoken in a while and then you hang out but they end being completely different than before. And its awkward. People change for the stupidest things too... :/


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

I hate Friends (show), and how people compare it to Seinfeld is baffling to me.

And I hate it when I'm eating something, and someone asks 'is it good?'. First off, we all have different taste buds, second, I wouldn't be eating it if I didn't think it was good, now would I?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

yottsu said:


> That always bothered me. Especially with people who smoke weed constantly. My friend does this. Stays home all day to smoke weed and doesn't do anything. *I don't even know how he gets money*.


I'll bet I can take an educated guess. 





> It's been having problems with who is making it atm. Originally Pandemic made the other Battlefront series but they didn't want to make III. The guys who took the project ended up fucking up some legal issues with Lucasarts and it was abandoned. A demo video was even leaked, and it looked amazing. Right now Pandemic is teasing the possibility of taking the project but they haven't done anything. It really pisses me off because they made so much money off the first two games and they're being pussies.
> 
> So, I dislike Pandemic atm for doing this bs.
> 
> I also dislike that there is only one Burger King on the entire beach of Miami.


Well, that sucks for you. 

All my games are turning out BRILLIANTLY.

Rockstar not doing more than 2 GTA IV DLC's.

I understand they have a lot on their plate and I'm extremely grateful to even get 2, but GTA IV is so epic that telling new stories would never get old in that city. I guess they gotta work on V though.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

^ Agreed with the Friends thing bro @ yeah1993



yottsu said:


> I hate that sooo much.
> I also don't like when you talk to someone you haven't spoken in a while and then you hang out but they end being completely different than before. And its awkward. People change for the stupidest things too... :/


Like this time I bumped into a girl I used to know who was now apparently a man. I just never saw Carolina turning into Carl.

Hate when you're walking and a foreign guy is trying to hand you some flier and they insist that you take it when its clear your are trying to avoid and get past them.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The overrating of Jennifer Aniston's looks. I really don't see the big deal about her see looks like your everyday women to me.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Yeah1993 said:


> I hate Friends (show), and how people compare it to Seinfeld is baffling to me.
> 
> And I hate it when I'm eating something, and someone asks 'is it good?'. First off, we all have different taste buds, second, I wouldn't be eating it if I didn't think it was good, now would I?


Who the fuck compares Friends to Seinfield? :gun:



Pyro™ said:


> I'll bet I can take an educated guess.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I seriously believe he sucks dick for money :lmao

I never find myself accomplishing anything in GTA because I get distracted by random crap (usually destroying the city)



Postage said:


> ^ Agreed with the Friends thing bro.
> 
> 
> 
> ...


I saw this dude I knew in middle school, I thought he died but it turns out he wanted to be a chick. Now he looks like Jeffree Star, no joke.

Hah. You'd hate Lincoln Rd in South Beach... Everytime I go there's somebody trying to promote their disks (which is okay if they're good) or trying to promote their restaurant. Even if you try to avoid them, you'll end up walking into another :lmao

One of the reasons I dislike Lincoln Rd. :/


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

> I seriously believe he sucks dick for money :lmao
> 
> I never find myself accomplishing anything in GTA because I get distracted by random crap (usually destroying the city)


I was gonna say he probably deals the weed but that's funnier...

I can focus on the main story pretty well. Of course, GTA is about a lot more than just the story. There's so much else to do. 

The pool mechanic is AWESOME in GTA IV. I love pool, and they did it perfectly. I've played that more times than I can count.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> I was gonna say he probably deals the weed but that's funnier...
> 
> I can focus on the main story pretty well. Of course, GTA is about a lot more than just the story. There's so much else to do.
> 
> The pool mechanic is AWESOME in GTA IV. I love pool, and they did it perfectly. I've played that more times than I can count.


Nah... He don't deal shit :lmao

There's so much to do in GTA that I never got a chance to try pool there.

I dislike when I think the door is being knocked but it's just neighbors knocking their doors really fucking loud. And at six in the morning :lmao


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Waiting in a long queue


----------



## macmairon (Jun 29, 2009)

All New York Sports Teams (except The Yankees).


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that my Hamsters keep getting out.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> The fact that my Hamsters keep getting out.


I spent 2 hours searching for my gerbil after he escaped from his cage a while ago.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

ADR LaVey said:


> I spent 2 hours searching for my gerbil after he escaped from his cage a while ago.


Those little fuckers can hide I tell ya, lol. I have 6 hamsters so I always have to keep my eyes open for them.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Those little fuckers can hide I tell ya, lol. I have 6 hamsters so I always have to keep my eyes open for them.


Damn that's a lot. Do they get along? 

And they're fast too. After I found him, I spent like 10 minutes trying to catch him. After they passed on I said that's it, I'm not getting anymore lol.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Not really which is why we got 4 cages, lol. 2 girls in one, 2 girls in another one, one boy in one and the other boy in the other one. We originally just got two but they were a boy and a girl and well yeah thats how the others ones came about. But yeah the sisters always fight, the daughter always fighting the mother sometimes, and the son tries to kill the father anytime they next to each other, lol. 

Robot Chicken


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Headaches!


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

I dislike not being able to save up money. Once I get money, I have to spend it. :/



ADR LaVey said:


> I spent 2 hours searching for my gerbil after he escaped from his cage a while ago.


Yeah, same. My hamster cage is on top of my dresser, and I left one of the drawers open. I guess he got out while I was getting his food or something. Turns out he was behind the dresser drawer. Good thing I didn't close it. 8*D

But yeah, all gerbils own.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Every time I hear about a gerbil I can't help but get that image in my head from South Park where Lemmiwinks crawled up Mr. Slave's ass, lol.

That Youtube is down for maintenance. I want to listen to The Fourth Legacy dammit. :no:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

My friend's gerbil committed suicide. It got out of it's cage, went outside threw the balcony, jumped off 18 stories. True story. O___O

I dislike the fact that my friend stepped on my mp3 player which caused it to die.

I've been fixing an old one I have for a couple of hours and if it doesn't end up working I'll be even more pissed. :evil:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Having to consult a Youtube walkthrough to figure out how to properly play a mission I can't figure out in a game.

I have to do this frequently. :no:


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Having long days, so you take a nap to feel better but you wake up sore -.-


----------



## wwetna1 (Apr 7, 2005)

The fact that the Things That Rule Thread was closed


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Having my leg fall asleep.

Probably a sign that I should get off the lappy soon.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

boxing


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Sore throats


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that it's gonna be a 116 degrees on Friday over here.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

The fact that it's already past 5.  I gotta stop keeping these hours.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

The fact that i'm starting to like CM Punk


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ken Anderson said:


> The fact that i'm starting to like CM Punk


:lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao 

I know the feeling, I thought you'd never come around. He's been good lately. 

What's bad about liking the world champion though? It's cause to be happy isn't it? 

The fact that I had to send a problem report to ITunes over me downloading a 2 disc David Cross album, and having both discs be the same fucking content. :no: They're processing it now, they'll probably replace the tracks.

Here's the album, listen if you like to laugh.

http://www.imeem.com/artists/david_cross/album/3yynFa-3/shut-up-you-fucking-baby-album

It's from 2002 but it's still hilarious.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

That I woke up today with a splitting headache.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

That my brother threw my 360 headset on the floor and now its wrecked.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Khali.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Ewoks. :evil:


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Pyro™ said:


> :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao :lmao
> 
> I know the feeling, I thought you'd never come around. He's been good lately.
> 
> What's bad about liking the world champion though? It's cause to be happy isn't it?



Lol.. ya. I was so disappointed when he first won the title because he debuted much later than Ken. But you know sometimes you just don't get what you want. So accept what you have.


Broadband connections during rain.. hugh.. terrible


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that we all know Brett Farve is coming back yet they are milking it for all its worth.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Amy Whinehouse.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Big Brother


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

TNA's "ladder match" from last night


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Flanny said:


> Amy Whinehouse.


Or as I like to call her, the Jeff Hardy of music.

She's fucking woeful.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Restlessness


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

michelle mccool

she is a fucking whore


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

A - ROB said:


> michelle mccool
> 
> she is a fucking whore


Post like this, lol.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

That I woke up pretty late.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that Nike took away the footage of Lebron getting dunked on.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Jeff Hardy's opening promo this week on SD.


Way to get no reaction :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

People who try to defend Jeff Hardy's mic skills.

God, he's the worst mic worker ever. Ever, ever, ever, ever, ever.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> People who try to defend Jeff Hardy's mic skills.
> 
> God, he's the worst mic worker ever. Ever, ever, ever, ever, ever.


Amhed Johnson was a million times worse. Couldn't understand a single word the man said besides your going down, lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I can understand him fine.

Even if Ahmed Johnson was completely and utterly incomprehensible, it would still be funny and that would still make him better than Jeff Hardy. Jeff is just the most awful, shitty, boring wrestler ever.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

Stress! I become upset and my body starts to work against me. I fucking hate it.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Pyro™ said:


> People who try to defend Jeff Hardy's mic skills.
> 
> God, he's the worst mic worker ever. Ever, ever, ever, ever, ever.


I'm a Hardy fan and I have to hit the mute button whenever he starts talking. It's too cringeworthy.

The fact that Geocities is shutting down this October. Time to save all those old bookmarks I have...


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Jeff Hardy is better than Tyson Kidd on the mic. Just sayin, Jeff isn't the #1 worst, but he's not very good either.

The Dark City Fight Club.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mawatte said:


> I'm a Hardy fan and I have to hit the mute button whenever he starts talking. It's too cringeworthy.


That's good. 

But I'll never be a fan of anyone like that, it's not in me. I like the entertainment side. 

Now, on to what I dislike...Cryme Tyme's dumbass word segment where Jesse shows up as this massively overacting ******.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Vacation ending already.

and Getting a Flat tire on the way home :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, if it's any consolation Mike, it's good to see you back here. Sorry about the vacation.

Whatever the hell fuck up happened with Imageshack that made me go back to my Photobucket account.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

Imageshack got raped. They always sucked. I prefer Tinypic, though Photobucket is alright. ;D


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Foot being Swolen i have no idea why.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Pretty Ricky.

...yeah.


----------



## JBLoser (Jun 12, 2005)

my house being so warm.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Never getting a request done for me in the non-wrestling gif thread. Boy, that sure gets annoying.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^that guy for not realizing that Seth Green as host = greatest thing ever.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Seth Green apparently being Raw's next guest host.

I know people say this every week, but I may actually skip watching it for that reason. At least I'd get more summer work done.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

People who don't realize that Seth Green hosting RAW = the greatest thing to ever occur.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Hailsabin said:


> People who don't realize that Seth Green hosting RAW = the greatest thing to ever occur.


Different strokes. I may be _slightly_ biased since I strongly dislike Family Guy and Robot Chicken, but y'know. With the way Raw's been trying to pull in ratings, I'm sure they'll have some kind of segment referencing one of the aforementioned shows. Meh, I'll live. 

My iPod telling me it's run out of battery power when I've been listening to it for only 20 minutes.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

talor wilde


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not able to see 3OH!3 or Enter Shikari live atm.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

mawatte said:


> Different strokes. I may be _slightly_ biased since I strongly dislike Family Guy


 I respected you.....
























No, you're cool anyway but fuck, no hating on the funniest show ever (and yes I do mean that statement with sincerity).

I dislike that I haven't learned how to deal with hearing that people dislike Family Guy. To me it's like saying that somebody doesn't like pizza, or ice cream, or any music of any kind. Just universally liked things, I think it belongs up there, but I am so biased to that show it's crazy, it just.....fucking kills me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

New Family Guy wouldn't even come close to my top 20 for greatest show ever. Seasons 1-6 probably would. Without a doubt 1, 2 & 3 are. The golden years for the program.

People who don't like Power Metal. (Bruteshot)


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ad's.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> New Family Guy wouldn't even come close to my top 20 for greatest show ever. Seasons 1-6 probably would. Without a doubt 1, 2 & 3 are. The golden years for the program.
> 
> People who don't like Power Metal. (Bruteshot)


The show is really no different to how it is in season 6, I can say that because I have volume 7 and it's great. I know some people don't like it as much but it's fucking funny. 

I too am baffled at the non like of power metal. It's a wonderful genre.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I didn't like how the show had to go from outrageous program, too INSANELY OUTRAGEOUS program. Feels like they try too hard w/some jokes and episodes now. Am I still a big fan? Of course, I love that show. Do I laugh at everything? No, quite a bit of jokes fall flat on me in newer episodes. Not gonna say I hate it tho.

Power Metal = wonderful, epic, fantastic, magical, etc. Can't go wrong w/it.

Kane feuding w/Great Khali. Kane gets two big wins, but all he's gonna do is claw around w/that guy. If he goes over, then at least it won't be THAT bad. Move him to something better plz.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Insanely outrageous is fun to me though, look at how good Futurama was (or is, since it's officially back).

There's always been jokes in Family Guy I don't laugh at, every season, but the only jokes I don't laugh at are the only jokes where I don't get the references. If I just find something randomly I never knew about and then go "Hey, I remember Family Guy said this:" and then remember it, I fucking laugh. That's just how it works with me.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I never get offended by anything they do, but some stuff feels SOOOOO pretentious and I hate that. The OJ Simpson episode was all fail if you ask me. That's a perfect example.

The OJ Simpson episode of Family Guy.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, the OJ episode is my least favourite episode but I still laughed at what I remember. I didn't like it at all when it aired, and I don't remember all of it now, so perhaps another watch is in order/


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that the Chappelle show never had a 3rd season. Loved that show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm kind of ashamed to admit this but I actually liked a rap song today and I think it's due to Chappelle's Show. It's the "Wu Tang Clan ain't nuthin' to fuck wit" song, lol.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> I'm kind of ashamed to admit this but I actually liked a rap song today and I think it's due to Chappelle's Show. It's the "Wu Tang Clan ain't nuthin' to fuck wit" song, lol.


lol that's funny, but yeah it probably is due to the Chappelle show. Speaking of Wu and the Chappelle show makes me remember the draft episode they had on there. Funny, funny stuff. 

The fact that it's 100 degrees over here at 12 am.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Ahahaha, the racial draft. 










Awesome.

All of those horrid screaming versions of Metal with no musical sounds and just fucking noise with lyrics about **** and killing. Real Metal is absolutely 100% different and absolutely 100% better than that crap.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

My favorite ep from the Chappelle show might just have to be the Wayne Brady one. Just so funny to see Wayne Brady act all gangsta given how he usually acts. 

Family Guy not coming on tonight until 3:30 am.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Is Wayne Brady gonna have to choke a bitch?

That line is still a quintessential classic. 

I dunno my favourite episode. I haven't watched Chappelle's Show in so long. I should again but I just don't have the ultimate motivation will all I actively use now.

What episode of Family Guy is it? Old, new?

Family Guy bashers. GTFO plz.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

My aunt has the two season DVD's of it so I'm a probably end up asking her for them to watch it again, lol. And it's a old one more than likely since it's on Adult Swim.

The fact that there's seriously a rap group named after a internet phrase "LMFAO" Gotta be kidding me.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

There's only one thing I can think of when I hear there's a group called LMFAO, and ironically, it's.....

I dislike the song I just heard from that very band. Absolute shit, but I figured I'd at least find out what it was.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah that group is living proof that they'll let anybody get a record deal, lol. And the fact that they signed with a huge label like Interscope at that. 

RVD's most recent interview.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I don't even like rap to begin with, but I don't even mean it was shit in a "rap" way, I mean it was shit in a shit way.

The music is flat, plain. They mixed it with Electronica, and there's actual good beat Electronica, this was generic. The lyrics are standard sex lines that people think in their head when they stare at a girl at a bar. There's no originality to it, there's no actual creative rhyming, even the music video itself sucked. This was on the Billboard 100. Seriously.

It's like they threw this together for a high school music class.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

t - pain


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That I see Dunkin Donut commercials on television but there isn't one location that I know of around here.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

12 Rounds trailer


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Boredom


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> That I see Dunkin Donut commercials on television but there isn't one location that I know of around here.


Thats how i feel about Sonic, Popeyes and Quiznos


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

I dislike that the closest Sonic to Miami is in Orlando. :no:


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

That living in U.k, I have no idea what you guys are on about.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk
Randy Orton 
Batista
Ted Dibiase,Jr
Samoa Joe
Gail Kim
The Hart Dynasty(I do like Natalya Though)
Rey Mysterio
Booker T
Hornswoggle

I think that about covers what wrestlers i dont like


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Randy "Zzzzzzz" Orton - I do like when he spits on himself though.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

San Antonio Spurs
Detroit Pistons
New York Giants
Detroit Red Wings


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

beyonce knowles


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Hunters :no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Those Stupid Subway Commercials with People Singing about $5 Footlongs playing on TV and The Radio CONSTANTLY  Its the Most Annoying Commercial. Ever.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> *San Antonio Spurs*
> Detroit Pistons
> New York Giants
> Detroit Red Wings


Good man


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

The Anaheim Angels


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The fact that when I play NBA Live 08 I have to hear Steve Kerr as a commentator.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The new Gimmick WWE Gave Jesse.

Reminds me way too much of that Movie, "Malibu's Most Wanted"


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Sting.......


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

melina The Dog Faced Gremlin perez


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Dusty Rhodes


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> The new Gimmick WWE Gave Jesse.
> 
> Reminds me way too much of that Movie, "Malibu's Most Wanted"


That's actually a good thing to me (since I find that movie funny), lol. Beats not being on T.V at all. 

MCMG's theme song.


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

The way the MCMG are being used in TNA.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mickie James
MVP
Batista


----------



## JoseBxNYC (Feb 21, 2008)

Face MVP


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No Sheamus being on ECW this week. Better be on this Tuesday's show.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Kiwi fruit


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> Mickie James
> MVP
> Batista


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista 
Gail Kim

:side:


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Batista


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Dave "The Trainwreck" Batista


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

DH Smith and Tyson Kidd


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Dave "The Diva hunter" Batista


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Hardy
Rey Mysterio
Cody Rhodes
Jack Swagger
Ricky Ortiz
DH Smith
Tyson Kidd
Batista
John Morrison
Randy Orton

The worst of the worst.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Matt Hardy


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Blonde hair.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Painted nails. Seriously nothing more disgusting that a woman can do to her body, why they all do it I will never figure out.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Christian on ECW. sigh


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Being lazy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Christian on ECW. 

Why he's not the WWE champion right now I have no idea.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

That after helping my neighbors with their busted water heater... Mine happens to get a leak. (I feel bad for the family downstairs)


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

One lined reviews for a show I did in my BTB :no: ...


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

That I just sneezed and I bit the inside of my mouth by accident.


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

It's too late to blast my techno music and have a random 4 am dance party in my room. :hmm:


----------



## Postage (Jun 20, 2007)

I also dislike that Batista guy.

also dislike when my posts go above other kids who posted before me


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Batista
> Gail Kim
> 
> :side:





King rKo said:


> Batista





Pyro™ said:


> Dave "The Trainwreck" Batista





Morrison Follower said:


> Dave "The Diva hunter" Batista


Batista haters.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Batista fans


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Jeff Hardy fans... what fucking ******* when I tell all those kids on xbox live he sucks :lmao


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Hardy fans as well. As Emperor DC said in the last day or two "Hardy fans are generally stupid". Perhaps no recent line has been truer than that. 

To this day I'm convinced that no adult can like Jeff unless they're as much of a druggie as he is. He represents everything that's wrong with the business. Every over person who didn't deserve it, every awful entertainer pushed, every person who didn't get punished for their stupid mistakes when others have done less and been fired over it. 

Morrison. I still have no idea why he's got so much hype around him apart from good wrestling skills. Not even exceptional, just good, and not offering anything else. No entertainment.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I'm straightedge and I'm a Jeff Hardy fan. Gord's theory might have been shattered right there.

Edge getting injured. Had something great going for him right now too.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

TheSoulTaker said:


> Batista haters.


Anyone who thinks Batista > Jericho. Not mentioning any names :side:


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That it's too damn hot outside.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> That it's too damn hot outside.


The one flaw about some places in California. It was over 100 here yesterday (N).

The heat in my town. It's so bad that sometimes I don't even leave the house on certain days. Yeah, I'm actually serious.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

13hr Car Rides. 

The only thing that sucked about my Vacation.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rise Against.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Wal Mart.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Finlay still using Hornswoggle's theme song despite not even being w/him anymore.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Rey Mysterio.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Ziggler/Maria storyline getting scrapped.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus gif.:side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The WWE atm.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina losing her womens title.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Hailsabin said:


> The one flaw about some places in California. It was over 100 here yesterday (N).
> 
> The heat in my town. It's so bad that sometimes I don't even leave the house on certain days. Yeah, I'm actually serious.


Yeah it sucks. But at least it cools off tremendously when the sun goes down.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Yeah it sucks. But at least it cools off tremendously when the sun goes down.


True, true. But now that it's summer it doesn't get dark till like 9 tho :sad:

Jimmy Yang being utterly misused. His talent is WASTED.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> The Ziggler/Maria storyline getting scrapped.


That's actually awesome if it's true. No idea that happened though, it was on the SmackDown! last week.

Maria. Utter waste of screen time.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Actually, it was a Blackmail storyline that was mentioned and got shot down. I think they are still gonna have an angle but it wont be that one. It was gonna be Ziggler threatening to release a Sex tape or something. Probably wouldnt fit the Stupid PG rating.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That's awful then.

Both of them are huge wastes of air time.


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Amy Whinehouse.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Every Linkin Park album after Meteora.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

What I just read in the SmackDown! spoilers.

However, it also somewhat makes me happy because of why it's happening. Gives hope, which is why I'm not outraged about it....yet.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Having a headache in the morning


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Plagiarism :side:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Randy Orton

Can't stand seeing him with the WWE title, and not in that "heel" way.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Tommy Dreamer. Why is he a champion.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

lady Guy GaGa


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Mark Henry*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Deacon Batista.
Batista
"The Animal" Dave Batista

:side:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Having a Headache atm *


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Gail Kim


:gun:

John Cena


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Ronaldo.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Swagg said:


> :gun:
> 
> John Cena


*Swagg speaks the truth all the time :agree:*



TheSoulTaker said:


> Ronaldo.


_*Which one ? :side:*_


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Randy "The Ratings Killer" Orton
CM Punk
Matt Hardy


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Medo said:


> *Swagg speaks the truth all the time :agree:*
> 
> 
> 
> _*Which one ? :side:*_


The one who is really worth 80p and not $80mill.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Well since he left Man Utd i can agree with you.*


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina not being womens champ.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Kelly not being Divas Champ.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Kelly not being Divas Champ.


That should be in The Like thread.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Mickie not being Divas champion!*

*lol @ Kelly!!!*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Damn man what did Gail do so bad to get this hate from you.


Hornswoggle


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Quitter on the ufc game. Today i already had 3 in a row.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Damn man what did Gail do so bad to get this hate from you.
> 
> 
> Hornswoggle


I couldnt think of anything else i dislike


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jack Swagger and all the marking people are doing over him. Don't get the hype. Wow, he's had a few good matches, let's hand him both world titles.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

Mickie marks


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Hornswoggle


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

the woman of wrestling thread and the amount of idiots that post there.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Randy Orton & Legacy

Mostly for the fact that its harder than hell to Yawn and Boo them at the same time.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Randy Orton & Legacy
> 
> Mostly for the fact that its harder than hell to Yawn and Boo them at the same time.


lol

I'll go with them as well.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Disney channel. The fcc. Hulk Hogan. Bill Alfonso.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Bella Twins


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lostfan said:


> the woman of wrestling thread and the amount of idiots that post there.


Takes one to know one right.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Randy Orton & Legacy
> 
> Mostly for the fact that its harder than hell to Yawn and Boo them at the same time.


This.

I want to boo them but I'm usually sleeping before the sounds escape my mouth.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Having nowhere to put my boner tonight.

The fact that woman can't come out of the tv or the computer screen.

Having no car.

Face the fact I have to go back to work soon.


----------



## Backpack Boogie (Jan 31, 2009)

Angelina Love's butterface


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

Womens wrestling fans.


----------



## Backpack Boogie (Jan 31, 2009)

Lil Wayne


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Carlito fans


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Magsimus said:


> Womens wrestling fans.


People who dislike fans of Womens Wrestling


----------



## Magsimus (Mar 21, 2008)

:lmao there is a perfect reason why I said it in the first place. So childish.

Marmite.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

Swagg said:


> Carlito fans


*I second that since Carlito sucks so bad :agree:*


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Medo said:


> *I second that since Carlito sucks so bad :agree:*


Carlito >>>>>>> Orton 


CM Punk


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

People with small minds


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Dreamers!*


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

Magsimus said:


> Womens wrestling fans.


anyone reading the wow thread would agree 

paramore


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Lames


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Blind Marks.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Gimmick posters


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

People who look to net reports as gospel.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Katie Lea jobbing to the fucking Bella Twins. :no:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Katie Lea losing on Superstars.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Katie Lea jobbing to the fucking Bella Twins. :no:


Same. :no:


----------



## Hazzard (Feb 12, 2008)

Bossy women.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Katie Lea, actually.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Mariah Carey using autotune in her latest song. Wtf Mariah like you need it, lol.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The fact that the new WWE Tag Teams dvd has 2 fucking 06 DX matches and not ONE Hollywood Blondes match. Doom and the Acolytes aren't on it either. Not surprised the Impact Players didn't make the cut, but it would've been nice. Shawn Michaels and Rey? Give me a break. 

One Road Warriors match is also a huge load of shit.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Guess I'll skip that DVD.


Waiting for the NFL season to start.


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

^^^ that sucks. I'm not surprised. I saw the cover and I knew something was fishy.

I dislike that I just woke up now with a freakin' pain by my ribs... :/


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

http://www.mediatakeout.com/2009/34...e_named_batista__thats_a_whole_lotta_man.html

Something i really didnt need to see today :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, we're all glad you decided to share then.

Ughh...


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

yottsu said:


> ^^^ that sucks. I'm not surprised. I saw the cover and I knew something was fishy.


Yeah, I have no fucking clue what they were doing on the cover. They had no business being on the dvd, let alone front and center on the cover. The Rockers, maybe. 06 DX.... um, no. Just no. 


Xtreme Stratus said:


> http://www.mediatakeout.com/2009/34...e_named_batista__thats_a_whole_lotta_man.html
> 
> Something i really didnt need to see today :no:


The comments on Media Take Out are usually pretty ridiculous as well. Worse than YouTube imo. 



user comment on Batista's picture said:


> i,ll pass he aint got no dick i need dick.


:lmao wtf


----------



## yottsu (Apr 21, 2009)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> http://www.mediatakeout.com/2009/34...e_named_batista__thats_a_whole_lotta_man.html
> 
> Something i really didnt need to see today :no:


"A WHOLE LOTTA MAN" :lmao



Pyro™ said:


> Yeah, we're all glad you decided to share then.
> 
> Ughh...


You loved those veiny thighs didn't you? 



Cerbs said:


> user comment on Batista's picture said:
> 
> 
> > i,ll pass he aint got no dick i need dick.
> ...


She needs her dick! :lmao


----------



## The Absolute (Aug 26, 2008)

I dislike expensive movies and remakes.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

The horrible Pretty Ricky segments


----------



## [email protected] (Apr 4, 2008)

Hospitals
Drugs
Miley Cyrus
Twilight
People who say I'm smart


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Lamb meat. My friend gave me the other half of her burger and it had lamb meat on it. At first when I bit into it, it was ok, tasted normal. Then I was like, "...oh." I still feel like I'm about to puke. I threw it in the trash when she wasn't looking.


----------



## A - ROB (Mar 20, 2009)

B.J Penn


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Cerbs said:


> The fact that the new WWE Tag Teams dvd has 2 fucking 06 DX matches and not ONE Hollywood Blondes match. Doom and the Acolytes aren't on it either. Not surprised the Impact Players didn't make the cut, but it would've been nice. Shawn Michaels and Rey? Give me a break.
> 
> One Road Warriors match is also a huge load of shit.


The fuck? That sucks. I'll still end up buying it though

Diet soft drinks.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Edge & christian


----------



## Basket (Nov 10, 2008)

Panic At The Disco
Scene Kids
Emo Kids
Militant Atheists
Liars
People who are 2-faced
People who are stuck-up


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That Roddy is not ROH world champion yet


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

My headache.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Not knowing who that women is in ADR's sig, lol.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> Not knowing who that women is in ADR's sig, lol.


lol Her first name is Olivia, that's all I know.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

O'lickya....


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

People checking their cell phones every five minutes at the movie theater.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> People checking their cell phones every five minutes at the movie theater.


me too I went to see harry potter a few days ago and some one kept on checking their cell phone and every time they opened it there would be a huge red glowing light coming from the screen that kept distracting me. but at lest it was better then a whiny ass baby crying all the time who the hell would bring a baby to see a movie.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

People constantly talking in the cinema


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The "Now Thats What i Call Music" Series reaching 31 Albums
"Kids Bop" Reaching 16 Albums

Both of these should have stopped at like 10, Actually Kids Bop shouldnt even have reached 5 Albums. Seriously, Who buys that shit? All the kids i know think the whole series is stupid


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> The "Now Thats What i Call Music" Series reaching 31 Albums
> "Kids Bop" Reaching 16 Albums
> 
> Both of these should have stopped at like 10, Actually Kids Bop shouldnt even have reached 5 Albums. Seriously, Who buys that shit? All the kids i know think the whole series is stupid


Here in UK it is Now Thats What I Call Music 70 or something. Consider yourself lucky lol.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> The "Now Thats What i Call Music" Series reaching 31 Albums
> "Kids Bop" Reaching 16 Albums
> 
> Both of these should have stopped at like 10, Actually Kids Bop shouldnt even have reached 5 Albums. Seriously, Who buys that shit? All the kids i know think the whole series is stupid


Yeah seriously kids nowadays are just going to buy the real thing not just get some kid versions of some songs that song horrid, lol.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Chris Sabin not being on PPV this month. idc if it's TNA, him being on PPV was like my only real joy within that company.


----------



## X-Power (Jun 7, 2008)

SoCal Val's nose


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Michelle McCool


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The fact that I can't find any full length David Cross stand up specials apart from the 2 I already have.

The man is a fucking GENIUS.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Stupid Commercials such as Home Loans, Car Insurance, The New Subway Commercials with people singing and local advertisements for a liquor store(Mostly because the song in the commercial is so off key, its just awful.)


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

This stupid rain... England is so shit and wont have summer at all.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Angelina Love when she talks. Please shut the fuck up and do what they pay you to do an that's look slutty and hump the ropes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Any diva on the mic. They're all shit, I'm yet to hear a good one. 

A few women can sing fantasticly (no, not Jillian, I mean in the music business)......but apparantly none of them can talk.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Trish was good on the Mic though.

Avenged Sevenfold.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Nah, she sucked too. She was the best of them, but still sucked.

I still do kinda miss her though, since she's an amazingly hot woman, unlike every current diva.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

This Autotune fad. Won't be shocked when even country artist start using autotune if they already haven't that is, lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I'm kind of getting annoyed with the "Hitler finds out" or "Hitler rants" fad.

If you don't know what this is, this is from a tv movie where Hitler goes ape shit after I'm guessing one of his military strategies fail, since they're pointing out a map to him. He completely loses it and starts yelling in German, presumably obscenities.

Well, basically they take anything and just change the subtitles to whatever they're ranting about like "Hitler finds out Resident Evil 5 is sold out" or some bullshit. There's TONS of these on Youtube. 

The main reason I'm getting annoyed with them is because there's so many of them....that I can't find the ACTUAL video. I just want to find out the actual dialogue, but it's impossible.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Yeah I've seen those there was a a wrestling related one posted on here actually. It is getting out of hand as everyone and their mama want to make a vid of it instead of trying to be original. 

The fact that TNA's main event for their PPV is Foley vs Angle. I mean I guess they think Angle can carry Foley to a good match, but I just don't see it.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)




----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Ear Aches.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Santino Marella
CM Punk
Randy Orton
Hornswoggle
Batista
Zach Ryder
2/3 of The Hart Dynasty (I Like Natalya)
Matt Hardy


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

That there hasn't been a Divas DVD since Divas Do New York 3 years ago.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ADR LaVey said:


> That there hasn't been a Divas DVD since Divas Do New York 3 years ago.


This.

I was actually thinking about that a few days ago, I wonder why they havent made a new one yet.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Making a Banner for someone and then when i go to upload it, the damn thing is no where to be found even though i know i saved it. Now i'll end up having to remake it :no:


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Batista.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

TNA having the world's most predictable outcome for their PPV tonight. Main Event Mafia had a clean sweep, wow, that's so expected.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Some of eminem's new songs


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

Lisa off of Big Brother Uk.


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

All of the OJ coverage on ESPN this morning. Seriously?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashley Tisdale coming to Missouri 2 freakin weeks after i was there. If only she had appeared when i was vacationing there


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Angelina Love.

die plz


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

My low paying jobs.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not having a way to get Nakamura/Tanahashi from earlier this year on a DVD to own. Dunno where to buy NJPW DVDs at.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Static-y hair.

Also the fact that there isn't an actual word for "static-y."


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not seeing The Offspring in concert yet.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cherry Chocolate Dr Pepper

EWWWWWW!


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Randy Orton still having to feud w/HHH even tho it's been going on since 2004.


----------



## Minterz (Dec 24, 2005)

heartburn


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lord of The Rings
Harry Potter
Star Trek
Star Wars


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rhaka Khan.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ODB and Deaner


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Kevin Nash beating AJ Styles. SERIOUSLY WTF!


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Not being able to see my lovely Nikki on TV regularly


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Kevin Nash beating AJ Styles. SERIOUSLY WTF!


AJ Styles is a "vanilla midget". 

Horse racing. It's on my tv while I'm waiting for Raw. Not paying attention to it, but god, that sport is fucking boring. Just as bad as Nascar.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Having so many bills to pay.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Raw being such an awful show.

I think I'll turn it off after Jericho's appearance.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

WWE always leaving out the Diva Matches when they rundown the card for PPV's. A True sign they could care less about Their Womens Division.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> WWE always leaving out the Diva Matches when they rundown the card for PPV's. A True sign they could care less about Their Womens Division.


That's what happens when a division has 10 fans.

Legacy


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Gail Kim


Ha Ha! I was waiting on that. Truth be told.


ZZ Tops


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Santino


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Carlito being added in the US title match over Evan Bourne. This upsets me moreso from the fact that it doesn't make any sense at all(Bourne has been involved in the feud w/Kofi and Show) instead of the fact that I loathe that jobber Carlito.

MVP being in it too is crap as well. That's just because he sucks.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Gail Kim


I don't think a day goes by you don't say this, lol. 

The Rocky and Bullwinkle movie. I love Rocky and Bullwinkle, but the movie they made for it was a let down.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Mark Henry not being used vs Legacy atm.

Was hoping he would get a nice mini feud vs RAW's top faction. Guess vs the top heel in the company is a good enough filler.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

When they have King and Cole go out to the ring and run down the matches. I don't see the point in having them be in the ring for that.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The US title match is going to be a disaster anyway since there's absolutely 0% chance that anyone other than Swagger wins, but I'm fine with Carlito being there instead of Evan Bourne. At least he's not a god damn spot monkey.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People hating on Carlito.

He's seriously not as bad as people make him out to be.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

People hating on Gail Kim. Not calling any names. Stratus


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

I hate her too if that's any consolation, but that's only by default of being a diva.

I'm surprised Mike even hates A diva. In fact, I'm surprised he hasn't tried to get government approval to start the church of Divaism.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> People hating on Gail Kim. Not calling any names. Stratus





Someone actually making a thread saying their tired of Jericho being on Raw, Seriously WTF?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Victoria aka tara


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

People who say "This Raw was the worst Raw ever" every week, lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Not knowing who Jericho's mystery partner is.

I want to know, Jericho is "the man" right now and I don't want him being strapped with a piece of crap.

I can breathe easy for now since I'm confident it isn't Swagger anymore due to him being in the US title match. I figure it has to be somebody who doesn't have a match already, I'm racking my brain trying to think of possible partners but I just don't see who it could be.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Me neither I was thinking Miz until he got put in the U.S title match. So I just really don't know right now who his partner could be. They are doing a good job keeping it under wraps though not giving anything away. 

People who procrastinate something that has to do with me.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Are their anyone who suppose to debut soon that may be his partner?


Having allergies.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Well, Masters got signed back, but he's not a credible name. Same reason I didn't think Miz would be his partner. Legacy would probably laugh at Miz being his partner. His partner coming out should be an "oh god, we're fucked" moment.

Based on that criteria, it'd have to be a big return like Lesnar (I know he's in the UFC lol), or else, someone who's already in a match.

Now that I said that, since Swagger is the new US champion come Sunday, and the WWE does have a habit of people in 2 matches, the only choice I can see is Big Show.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hailsabin said:


> This one kinda was tho.
> 
> The Brian Kendrick getting owned by The King tonight for no reason.


I can think of a reason, he's a pothead.

EDIT ~ BADASS servers.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MakaveliRCW said:


> People who say "This Raw was the worst Raw ever" every week, lol.


This one kinda was tho. 

The Brian Kendrick getting owned by The King tonight for no reason.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Would be crazy if he somehow got Taker to be his partner. Don't see how that could even work though at all, lol. 

When someone bashes WWE just to defend TNA. Annoys me.

Edit: There has been worst Raw's, lol.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Of course there has been worse, I'd just chalk this one up there is all. Very underwhelming and fill w/crappy segments that TNA could only warm up to. Well in the cheesy aspect, not so much in the WTF are they thinking aspect.

Not having the new Enter Shikari album and only having it on my itunes.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

That would've worked if Taker had left as the Big Evil heel character, but not this way.

IDK, I just think it's gotta be Big Show now that I think about it. It's gotta be somebody who's very credible and will obviously shake Legacy up mentally, yet somebody who's not doing anything at the moment.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> Not knowing who Jericho's mystery partner is.
> 
> I want to know, Jericho is "the man" right now and I don't want him being strapped with a piece of crap.
> 
> I can breathe easy for now since I'm confident it isn't Swagger anymore due to him being in the US title match. I figure it has to be somebody who doesn't have a match already, I'm racking my brain trying to think of possible partners but I just don't see who it could be.


Maybe its Evan Bourne. He was not added to the US Title match for some reason. Doubtful but it just seems odd since he's been feuding with Kofi and Show.


Linkin Park


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Are you serious? Jericho is an ultra heel, and Evan Bourne is one of the faciest faces on the planet. He's exactly one of the people Jericho bashes every week, someone that panders to the sea of hypocrites in the arena, these pharisees that shun an honest man because he has the courage to say what needs to be said even when it's unpopular.....and I just turned into Jericho myself, for a brief moment "I achieved what alcoholics refer to as a moment of clarity".

Maybe Evan Bourne was left off the PPV because he's an absolute nobody.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

It was a joke 

R-Truth and this stupid new gimmick he's using.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You're a hell of a joke teller with no signs of sarcasm and an explanation to go along with it.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

T.O having a Reality Show. VH1 Must have been really desperate.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Seafood


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Job and Gail Kim


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> My Job and Gail Kim


:lmao


When it's too fucking hot.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Getting up in the morning and seeing it pouring with rain.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Shots. Ouch.

I hate fingerpricks more, though. It's weird; I won't flinch at all while getting a shot or seeing the needle beforehand, but I get nervous as hell before the fingerprick. :argh:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Rap..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> My Job and Gail Kim


My god you're obsessive, I don't even talk about Jeff this much...and he's in the main event, Gail Kim is wandering around a pointless womens division and not even getting title shots. What do you specifically hate about her? :argh:

Not being able to download an Epica song called Dance of Fate. I liked that one, looked it up, they didn't have it. I'll have to find the album online..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

I actually just do that to mess with Swagg. 


Matt Hardy


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Fair enough then.

The divas championship belt. It's just awful, at least the womens championship is a somewhat respectable design. Whoever actually came up with the idea of having a giant pink butterfly belt should have been fired on the spot, no questions asked. I'll bet this is the same idiot who came up with this IED nonsense.


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

When people turn the tap on downstairs when you're in the shower.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

People who respond to posts in the wow section or youtube videos with half naked women or FHM lists or whatever else like that with comments like "God I want to stick my cock in her! 8*D"

Like, really...is it that important that the rest of the world knows that you're a dirt freak? We're ALL perverts, that's what being a man is all about in the first place, but for god sakes don't make me gag on your words. The thought of some fat, loser 16 year old with a mouthful of salt and vinegar Lays dripping out of his mouth and jacking off next to his computer screen is NOT an image I want in my head. Keep it to yourself. Bastard.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> People who respond to posts in the wow section or youtube videos with half naked women or FHM lists or whatever else like that with comments like "God I want to stick my cock in her! 8*D"
> 
> Like, really...is it that important that the rest of the world knows that you're a dirt freak? We're ALL perverts, that's what being a man is all about in the first place, but for god sakes don't make me gag on your words. The thought of some fat, loser 16 year old with a mouthful of salt and vinegar Lays dripping out of his mouth and jacking off next to his computer screen is NOT an image I want in my head. Keep it to yourself. Bastard.



:lmao You the man.


New York sports teams.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Thanks.

I'll agree with you as well. Though I don't typically have anything to do with sports, New York sports teams particularly annoy me. I guess that's because, due to being such a huge Family Guy fan I've just instinctively grown to mark for teams from New England and there's always been that huge Red Sox/Yankees thing.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Atlanta Braves :side:


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Moody women.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

The homework I need to do.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not finding the Freedom Call discography on the site where I d/l most of my music at.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Pyro™ said:


> People who respond to posts in the wow section or youtube videos with half naked women or FHM lists or whatever else like that with comments like "God I want to stick my cock in her! 8*D"
> 
> Like, really...is it that important that the rest of the world knows that you're a dirt freak? We're ALL perverts, that's what being a man is all about in the first place, but for god sakes don't make me gag on your words. The thought of some fat, loser 16 year old with a mouthful of salt and vinegar Lays dripping out of his mouth and jacking off next to his computer screen is NOT an image I want in my head. Keep it to yourself. Bastard.


Good to see someone else feels the same way I do regarding that. Come off like total nerds. 

The fact that my eye is hurting. Now I know how Punk felt  need some of that stuff he used for his eye, lol.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Yeah, my eyes have been getting very irritant lately, it's all the allergies in the air. They're fine now thank God. It's always one or the other though, it's never both. It could be either but it's never both, I don't get it.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Pyro™;7478024 said:


> People who respond to posts in the wow section or youtube videos with half naked women or FHM lists or whatever else like that with comments like "God I want to stick my cock in her! 8*D"
> 
> Like, really...is it that important that the rest of the world knows that you're a dirt freak? We're ALL perverts, that's what being a man is all about in the first place, but for god sakes don't make me gag on your words. The thought of some fat, loser 16 year old with a mouthful of salt and vinegar Lays dripping out of his mouth and jacking off next to his computer screen is NOT an image I want in my head. Keep it to yourself. Bastard.


_Thank you._ I also hate when, after someone comments on that, the guy responds with something along the lines of "well, I can't help saying it, I'm a man!" Yes, you _can_ help it, actually.

My lappy's loud air conditioner.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not seeing Enter Shikari in concert.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Alissa Flash


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^lolz.

No Zack Ryder on ECW tonight. Not even a quick interview, odd.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Booker t's wife sharmell


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Porn.

Honestly, where's the appeal?


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Madison rayne


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Losing to the Boston Red Sox on MLB 09 The Show, especially when im the Angels, brings back horrible memories :no:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not being at a wrestling event in like a year.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hayley Williams and Paramore.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

AJ Styles' 'push' in TNA


----------



## Andrew~Walker (Jul 22, 2009)

American beer


----------



## Stone Cold 4life (Dec 17, 2008)

Whoever it was that sent me the wrong power adapter for my laptop...ARGHHHH.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

My urge to look at the Smackdown spoilers. I'm trying so hard not to click, but I can feel my resolve failing...


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Hot weather*


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Cold weather


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jericho losing too many matches. They need to give him the Lesnar push.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Finding out that I havent been able to buy DLC from The Playstation Store because the "2nd" in my Address was supposed to listed as "Second" :no: That little mistake has prevented me from downloading stuff? Bullshit.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

You can't change it? :argh: Thankfully I can get stuff.

Most of the games I want not coming out until late in the year. Arkham Asylum is the only one not too far off, August 25.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Finding out that I havent been able to buy DLC from The Playstation Store because the "2nd" in my Address was supposed to listed as "Second" :no: That little mistake has prevented me from downloading stuff? Bullshit.


I hate stuff like that it's retarded.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™ said:


> You can't change it? :argh: Thankfully I can get stuff.
> 
> Most of the games I want not coming out until late in the year. Arkham Asylum is the only one not too far off, August 25.


Yea i changed it but it still irritates me that just because i had Second Abbreviated, it wouldnt let me dl stuff.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Splinters.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That nobody, I know personally, cares much for the new Enter Shikari album as much as me. My friends dropped down in my book w/that claim.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

That nobody, I know personally, cares much for the new Enter Shikari album as much as me. My friends dropped down in my book w/that claim.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Not having heard from the College I've applied to yet.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

My computer restarting itself when I am in the middle of playing football manager :no:


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Ouch, you gotta hate that! I have it set to autosave at the end of every month, so whenever my computer fucks up I lose hours of progress.

Being hungry.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Funkyd said:


> Ouch, you gotta hate that! I have it set to autosave at the end of every month, so whenever my computer fucks up I lose hours of progress.
> 
> Being hungry.


Same here I autosave every month but even that it still annoying doing a whole month. I now am gonna press ctrl and S to save every week instead of every month lol.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Sleep.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Fried chicken.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

London's underground... so dirty


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

King rKo said:


> London's underground... so dirty


I agree with you.

That Triple H is not a heel


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Long car trips.



King rKo said:


> London's underground... so dirty


It wasn't that bad when I rode it.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

ADR LaVey said:


> Long car trips.
> 
> 
> 
> It wasn't that bad when I rode it.


I have seen cleaner ones such as in Paris that's why I think it the London underground is too dirty and overcrowding.

Coca Cola Zero


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

DragonForce - Hated them when I saw them at Ozzfest a few years back. I don't understand the appeal. They're not bad or anything but definitely not my cup of tea.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Josh Barnett


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

WWE_TNA said:


> Josh Barnett


I agree. I always liked the guy but he just fucked up the HW bout I've been wanting to see more than any other for the past 4 years when he tried to cheat against his supposed friend. Fuck you Babyface Assassin!


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Lee Evans... seriously he does not make me laugh at all and his jokes all suck


----------



## Spiron (Sep 2, 2006)

... my addiction to cigarettes.

As for Lee Evans? Man, I'd rather look for comedy in a TNA segment.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Country Music.

Words cannot describe how much I loathe that crap. And I live in america.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

What I read in the FCW taping results.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MVP
Carlito
Primo


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Mike Knox
Rey Mysterio
R-Truth


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Beneath The Sky.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Bo and Duke Rotunda :side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

TNA's Booking Team.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

Raw - pretty much all of it


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ODB

Im not liking the push she's about to get according to the Spoilers.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^I wouldn't be worried. All she is doing is just really being used again. I'd say Tara and Kong are in a stronger position.

RAW's roster. For the most part, it is filled w/hacks.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Dunkin Donuts- Terrible bagels, terrible coffee, terrible period. I love not going there in the mornings.

Liers.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

People who 'hate' John Cena.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Orton's lack of pants.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Dolph Ziggler vs Finlay tonight not getting more time. Really hoping it would've gotten quite a bit.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

sarita


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

People seriously trying to put Jeff's mic work even close in the same breath as Punk's mic work. I realize people wanna give Jeff props but it's not even close.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Alissa Flash


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

How bored I am.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Mickie James


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Swagg said:


> Mickie James


What? I thought you liked her 


Gail Kim


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> What? I thought you liked her
> 
> 
> Gail Kim


What I thought you liked Gail.


Hornswoggle


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The San Antonio Spurs.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Melina the dog faced gremlin perez


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Bella Twins

Their hot but i dont like how their being booked. No way they should be going over Katie Lea


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Fluorescent lights.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Whitest Kids U Know.

I just dont find this show funny at all.


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

Maria Kanellis


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Boredem


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

heartbreak


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Burning myself every time i cook :no:


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Angelina Love.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

popcorn.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Not having an ipod. I know, embarrassing rit?


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

^ Don't have one either 8*D

I dislike my slow internet.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:hb: @ our misfortune of not being up w/every form of new-age technology.

Madison Rayne. Ashley Lane is good, but this character is giving her nothing right now other than whoring out to help her stablemate. Awful.


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

I know, we're disadvantaged, might as well go to the 3rd world :hmm:

I dislike many of the posters in the wwe section, it's nothing personal they just have awful opinions a lot.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^that's why I never post in there.

TNA wrestling for the most part now. Has fallen WAY off the map as far as a good promotion goes.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

People without iPods 8*D


----------



## IMPULSE (Oct 21, 2007)

Them panthers.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WWF said:


> People without iPods 8*D


:evil:

Escape The Fate.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NY Yankees


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Kanye West.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Great Khali


----------



## V1 Dante (Mar 28, 2009)

Midgets


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

CM Punk dropping the title. 

I'm a fan of Jeff, but it was just a poor booking decision. Punk was far too good to drop now.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

^ I feel the same way.

Legacy interfering in the triple threat match. I know Orton's a heel, but he looks like such a weak champion when he can never win clean.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Christian winning the ecw title again.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The cancer known as Jeff Hardy


----------



## KingKicks (Nov 2, 2004)

Pretty much agreed with everyone saying Jeff Hardy, and Punk losing the belt.


----------



## Sir Digby Chicken Caesar (Nov 12, 2006)

Swagg said:


> Jeff Hardy





Pyro™ said:


> The cancer known as Jeff Hardy





Benjo™ said:


> Pretty much agreed with everyone saying Jeff Hardy, and Punk losing the belt.


These... Also Big Show being Jericho's partner.


----------



## King rKo (May 30, 2006)

Jeff Hardy


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jeff Hardy :argh:


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Seeing Hardy as the WHC!*


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Women's wrestling.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Bret Hart*


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Jeff Hardy, and my iPod breaking.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Being in trouble with the police.


----------



## Medo (Jun 4, 2006)

*Alcohols*


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

Jeff Hardy Hate..

no idea why people hate face world champs.


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Ken Anderson said:


> Jeff Hardy Hate..
> 
> no idea why people hate face world champs.


Pretty sure it's because he's a talentless drug addict. Not to mention that the title was taken off Punk during his push, just when he was getting interesting.


----------



## sirdilznik (Dec 18, 2007)

The inevitable horrid promo from Hardy at the beginning of next Smackdown. I'd skip the first 10-15 minutes but I'll probably watch in case Punk comes out and has something to say.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

CM Punk love..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk Marks :side:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Night of Champions 2009


----------



## RICH ROCKHEAD (Apr 6, 2005)

sirdilznik said:


> *The inevitable horrid promo from Hardy at the beginning of next Smackdown.* I'd skip the first 10-15 minutes but I'll probably watch in case Punk comes out and has something to say.


This.

But you never know, last time he had a World title he jobbed to pyro. So you never know, maybe something may get in the way of him, and a mic.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Rockhead said:


> This.
> 
> But you never know, *last time he had a World title he jobbed to pyro*. So you never know, maybe something may get in the way of him, and a mic.


Jeff Hardy is obviously not liked by any kind of "Pyro" :lmao

Ziggler not winning the IC Title.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

sirdilznik said:


> The inevitable horrid promo from Hardy at the beginning of next Smackdown. I'd skip the first 10-15 minutes but I'll probably watch in case Punk comes out and has something to say.


This.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> *Jeff Hardy is obviously not liked by any kind of "Pyro"* :lmao
> 
> Ziggler not winning the IC Title.


That's probably one of the funniest post I've read today. 

Anyone who can't understand why Punk has a following esp after his promo at NOC.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Jeff Hardy.

Jeff Hardy fans.

The complete and utter blindness shown by them on a daily basis to every one of his failures is astounding. Never ceases to both amaze and disgust me, you people.


----------



## ~Fallen Angel~ (Oct 24, 2008)

A sore throat!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista getting a 3-Disc DVD.


----------



## Sonko (May 24, 2006)

2 faced people


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim
ODB
Bella Twins
Sharmell
Jenna
Traci Brooks


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The eerie feeling that you get from church.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting an error message when i try to play the Orange Box

"Controller is not plugged in, Please Reconnect Controller" Even though both my controllers are plugged in. And it wont let me get past this screen to play the game


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Walking around in scorching hot weather up hills and shit for 3 miles.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Watermelon.

Not the artificial flavoring, the actual fruit. 



Xtreme Stratus said:


> Getting an error message when i try to play the Orange Box
> 
> "Controller is not plugged in, Please Reconnect Controller" Even though both my controllers are plugged in. And it wont let me get past this screen to play the game


I never got an error message and I played the hell out of that game on the PS3.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jack Swagger


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

The Miz


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Hanabitch Lecter. (That woman in the news that devoured her baby) :no: :no: :no:


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This girl I know named Kelly she is such a tease.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

99.9% of the people on wrestling forums.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Blind Marks.


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

Mike not realizing he's a blind mark...


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

drug addicts


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Legacy


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Randy Orton


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lashley being Called "The God of Thunder" in a TNA Commercial.

Knowing TNA, He'll come out to the Ring dressed like Raiden from Mortal Kombat.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Xtreme Stratus said:


> Blind Marks.


So that mean's you don't like yourself?



That my download is going to take 3 hours and 14 minutes.


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

That ****** looking person Lady Gaga


----------



## Alim (Mar 3, 2007)

That Big Brother isn't on for another 2 hours and 5 minutes.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

My photoshop skills.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Having water, fluoride, toothpaste and novocaine running down my throat while in a dentist chair.


----------



## B-Dawg (Nov 24, 2007)

The Boston Celtics



Emperor_NaS said:


> My photoshop skills.


I agree.


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

My fiancee's mom.


----------



## PHX (May 22, 2005)

The stupid Dell commercial that keeps coming on over and over and over again.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Subway Commercials with people singing. So Annoying


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

blind candice marks.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

The new Taco Bell commercial.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Skinny jeans. Seriously!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Golf
Aeropostle
Icy Roads
Larry The Cable Guy
Kizarny
Iced Latte's
Mice


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Gail Kim.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Imageshack not working properly.


----------



## jammyboy (Jul 29, 2009)

People who *BULLY* others, its just out of order...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People who walk into a Store at 1 minute til closing, Grabs a Cart and takes their damn time to shop. If only people realized how fucking irritating that is. I can understand buying one thing but waiting til 8:59 to decide you want to buy for the whole family is just bs.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

No CM Punk on SD this week.

idk if that's 100%, but the spoilers(not the most detailed) didn't mention him, so yeah. wtf?


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cannibal Corpse

By far one of the Worst Bands i have ever listened to


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

:lmao that band is SOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOOO horrendous. 

A Day To Remember.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Good Charlotte
Avenged Sevenfold


----------



## Funkyd (Apr 8, 2009)

Hailsabin said:


> No CM Punk on SD this week.
> 
> idk if that's 100%, but the spoilers(not the most detailed) didn't mention him, so yeah. wtf?


He's on it, don't worry.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

MVP
The crowd @ Night Of Champions 09


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Brian Kendrick getting buried by Lawler and Kofi the last couple weeks.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Funkyd said:


> He's on it, don't worry.


Thank god.

AJ Styles getting injured. He already wasn't in the main event for Hard Justice, but still, this could possibly ruin any chance he had at possibly being back in the main event scene.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Golf
Aeropostle
Icy Roads
Larry The Cable Guy
Kizarny
Iced Latte's
Mice


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

The Brian Kendrick getting released. So long, Spanky.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Legends of Wrestlemania


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Victoria and her spider.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Fucking Wal Mart.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Randy Orton
CM Punk 
Batista
Gail Kim
Zach Ryder
Kidd/Smith
The Bellas
Samoa Joe
British Invasion
Hornswoggle
Chavo Guererro
Santino Marella


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

John Morrison's embarassing promo skills.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Not getting any sleep between Sunday and Monday. Getting up at 4am Every Monday is aggravating.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

-EDIT- 

Sorry didnt realize i was the last to post here.

Oatmeal Pancakes...YUCK!


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Pyro™ said:


> John Morrison's embarassing promo skills.


This.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

Inner ear itches.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Headaches


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Toothaches.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ketchup
Mushrooms
Bologna
Generic(Store Brand) Coffee 
Hominy
Crabmeat
Sardines


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Hangover's.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

People who just decide to stroll into a Store right before closing and take their fucking time to shop. Any other night, i usually dont care but on Sunday night when i gotta come back at 4am, it pisses me off very badly.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

Having a headache.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gold Diggers
Airplanes
Iced Mocha Coffee
Last Minute Customers
Kizarny
Indianapolis Colts
Matt Hardy


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

My worthless/ expensive/ health insurance.
What a true pyramid scheme if we ever had one.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Randy Orton
CM Punk
Gail Kim
Mike Knox
Jack Swagger
Legacy
Kidd/Smith
Zach Ryder


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This spot on my chin.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Gail Kim getting a diva's title shot.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Emperor_NaS said:


> Gail Kim getting a diva's title shot.


This.


----------



## mawatte (May 28, 2009)

School. About to head off to it now :argh:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Gail Kim being in the wwe.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Emperor_NaS said:


> Gail Kim getting a diva's title shot.





Xtreme Stratus said:


> This.





Emperor_NaS said:


> Gail Kim being in the wwe.


Ya'll really gonna hate her whens she beats overrated James for the title.:happy:


NY Giants


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Wont happen 

Pittsburgh Steelers


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Can't wait to see ya'll bitching when it does.


Mickie James


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Jeff Hardy
Morrison
Kurt Angle
Tenay
Cole


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista
Soccer


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Paying huge amounts for worthless college textbooks. Buying books for like $125 and selling them used right at the end of the semester for $10, so the school can sell them used for $65-$80. College, what a rip.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Candice 'injury prone' Michelle
Jeff' can't say no to drugs' Hardy
' i suck' Carlito


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Batista
CM Punk 
Randy Orton


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Petty women.


----------



## TakersFan (Feb 15, 2007)

Batista


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Slow people in shopping centers


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When "Maximum Hits Exceeded" Appears in my Rotating Sig


----------



## Ken Anderson (Jul 4, 2008)

The never ending push of CM Punk


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk and Randy Orton both winning last night. and The Punk Marks who wont leave me alone about it


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Coming out of the grocery store and having people ask me to donate to their charity. It should be illegal for them to set up shop there. The could be scam artists for all I know.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This pain in my wrist.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When people borrow stuff from me and dont bring it back when they say their going to. Pisses me off especially when it comes to Video Games or DVD's


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

GLAAD


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

legs hurting.


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> GLAAD


:agree:

TNA having a Knockout's division.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Small minded people.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Blind Marks


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Being in a dry spell. :sex


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

Swagg said:


> Small minded people.


Likewise.

Akayayamaka Hamada.


----------



## Wxgba (Aug 14, 2009)

Stuck up, arrogant people. I can't stand them.


----------



## FITZ (May 8, 2007)

My dress pants. The fucking button keeps falling off why I go to take them off and it's not because the pants are too small for me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Ayako Hamada.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The 3 Episodes of NCIS Titled "Kill Ari I, II and III".

Its just too offensive to watch. and I didnt like seeing one of my favorite charicters on the show get Snipered by a Terrorist, its really sad.


----------



## bw281 (Oct 17, 2008)

Our govt. wasting all our tax money they take from us.


----------



## Lunaa (Oct 29, 2008)

The way the children next door to me shriek when they're playing. There comes a point where innocence becomes too loud and irritating to be 'cute'.


----------



## 2Slick (May 1, 2005)

Insomnia, especially when I have to actually be up early.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Long car trips.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Lunaa said:


> The way the children next door to me shriek when they're playing. There comes a point where innocence becomes too loud and irritating to be 'cute'.


I definately know what you mean, I live right beside a Pre-School.


----------



## appollo147 (May 1, 2006)

I dislike people asking me what I dislike LOL. Nah...I dislike hypocritical people.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Lunaa said:


> The way the children next door to me shriek when they're playing. There comes a point where innocence becomes too loud and irritating to be 'cute'.


The worse is when they start bouncing those damn basketballs for no reason. I'll be enjoying a movie or wrestling dvd then all of a sudden this loud distubing earth shanking noise keeps going off. Sometimes they don't stop bouncing that damn ball on the pavement for a while. There isn't even a hoop in my cul de sak.


----------



## 189558 (Aug 18, 2009)

[Post Deleted]


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

While watching a Chicago Cubs game on tv, a Commercial comes on and all of a sudden i hear "C...M...PUNK!!!!" and Punk appears with a Cubs Jersey on. Bad enough seeing him on SD every week, he appears during Baseball games too :no:


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Increasing price of smokes.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Punk ass kids that i work with that act like they know it all.


----------



## The Monster (Jun 19, 2005)

Waking up and feeling like utter fucking crap.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Vida Guerra Singing

Words cannot describe how fucking horrible she sounds. 

Heidi Montag can be placed in this category too.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Vida Guerra Singing
> 
> Words cannot describe how fucking horrible she sounds.
> 
> Heidi Montag can be placed in this category too.


She can't be no worst than Ashlee Simpson.


Losing almost all of my music I had downloaded on my old computer.:no:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ashlee Simpson owns. She's a better singer than Beyonce 


Working on Sundays.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That there are foxes out side my house eating food that is on the streets.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Ashlee Simpson owns. She's a better singer than Beyonce


This comment. Seriously!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

ODB holding the KO's Title :no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Not having money.


----------



## raunotonts (May 27, 2008)

Drinking and driving.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Alot of Wrestlers i like not being in SVR10


----------



## Lethal 619 (May 16, 2009)

Eggs, anyway anyhow


----------



## HIGHLIGHT (Jun 10, 2007)

How bored I am with my PS3.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Darren "The Midget" Sproles


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My New Glasses making my nose so sore no matter how much i adjust them.


----------



## The Missing Link (Sep 6, 2007)

My lack of cash


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Melina the dog faced gremlin


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> Melina the dog faced gremlin


That's the new divas champ to you son.

Complainers.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

gypsies!


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

mickie james going to smackdown.


----------



## Sickburn (Feb 12, 2009)

vegetables


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

David Lee Roths voice in Van Halen. The guitar is awesome but David Lee Roths voice is kind of unbareable at times.


----------



## seancarleton77 (Jul 4, 2006)

I dislike no "Dislike" button on facebook, and fascists!


----------



## Hypno (Aug 3, 2009)

WWE comedy segments.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Waiting about 2 hours every week before 9:00 pm eastern when Raw starts.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk


----------



## Victarion (Sep 8, 2007)

The Above You Thread and everyone who ever posted in it personally offend me.

j/k perhaps


I DISLIKE HATERS


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Disease


----------



## Vitus (Jan 7, 2010)

crowds


----------



## J² (Mar 31, 2005)

people who are "straightedge"


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cincinatti losing to NYJ on their home field in the 1st Round of the Playoffs :no:


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

the cowboys


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

I dislike ;

Gay Dudes, I'm straight, if you gay, STAY AWAY !​


----------



## Hbk96rRko09 (Mar 13, 2009)

the texas longhorns


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

White men who wear the buisness suits that have that certain look to them not speaking about the suits but the person themselves. I can't describe it but if you saw them you'd know what I mean, their everywhere. They have this charisma or swagger to them that makes me wanna punch them in the face. Usually you see them driving in their car riding with their arm up on the side piller handle.


----------



## tombo2326 (Apr 1, 2007)

Avatar


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

old people driving


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

ViolenceIsGolden said:


> White men who wear the buisness suits that have that certain look to them not speaking about the suits but the person themselves. I can't describe it but if you saw them you'd know what I mean, their everywhere. They have this charisma or swagger to them that makes me wanna punch them in the face. Usually you see them driving in their car riding with their arm up on the side piller handle.


I know what you mean dude. :side:


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

madden fanboys


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The fact that when i bought TNA Impact for PS3 and opened the case, there was a Gail Kim trading card inside :no:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratman said:


> The fact that when i bought TNA Impact for PS3 and opened the case, there was a Gail Kim trading card inside :no:


Send the card to me plz.

That it feels like I'm getting sick.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Waiting 20 Fucking Minutes for TNA iMPACT to Install on my PS3


----------



## jjapples (Aug 26, 2009)

Half the fuckwits I work with who don't do their job properly and at our epic staff meeting next week they'll smile and nod and chip in about how stuff's supposed to be done...AND I CAN"T SAY SWEET FUCK ALL! I know they don't do their jobs, they know they don't and we all sit there fucking pretending like everything's fine. I liked it a lot better when I was oblivious to office politics!


----------



## KingCrash (Jul 6, 2007)

People with Food Stamp cards.

Seriously, how can you spend $500 in stamps at the beginning of the month, then when there's a snow rush spend $250 in cash? WTF?


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

My avatar not being real.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

KingCrash said:


> People with Food Stamp cards.
> 
> Seriously, how can you spend $500 in stamps at the beginning of the month, then when there's a snow rush spend $250 in cash? WTF?


This.

And the fact that theres people not much older than i am thats living off those cards and not having to work while i have to work 40hrs a week to make ends meet. Seeing these people come in the store and getting Tons of Pop and Ribeye/Porterhouse/T-Bone Steaks on a Food Stamp Card just pisses me off. The Food Stamp card system is so fucked up. It should be a requirement to have atleast a Part-Time Job in order to have one.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

losing money.


----------



## Diegomarnie (Jan 30, 2010)

Suspender examenes, que me castiguen xD


----------



## Bluejayeh (Jan 31, 2010)

People who call you from their mobile with the number blocked so that when you miss the call, you have no bloody clue who tried contacting you.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Certain people that i work with who think that since they've been there for almost 10 years, they shouldnt have to do anything and they leave the work for everyone else.


----------



## firekindahurts (Aug 13, 2009)

Talentless music, like Pop or The Sex Pistols.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That theres actually a Rant on Taylor Swift.

How can anyone NOT like her? Seriously?


----------



## firekindahurts (Aug 13, 2009)

Stratman said:


> That theres actually a Rant on Taylor Swift.
> 
> How can anyone NOT like her? Seriously?


I'm personally not a big fan of generic country pop. It's like pissing on Johnny Cash and Flatt and Scruggs' graves.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk and Luke Gallows


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pick-up trucks


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Chris Hero


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Having a long wait for Red Dead Redemption and God of War 3 to come out and not having anything to play in the meantime on the PS3.


----------



## Morrison Follower (May 5, 2009)

Trolls :side:


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

Who Dat!


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Ketchup
Bologna
Mushrooms


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

waking up early in the morning


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

College kids.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

When people Panic and bombard a store just because the word 'Snow' is mentioned on the Weather Channel. Idiots act like their gonna starve to death, They run around acting like its the end of the world or something, Its just SNOW!


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

when it rains four times out of the year here and everyone freaks out on the freeway and drives at 20 MPH


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

It rains way too much here.


----------



## TKOK (Apr 6, 2006)

When it rains over here.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Boss having the nerve to ask to me work a 12hr shift today when i already have a 10hr shift tomorrow and have to be back at 4am on Monday.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

This fucking world. People who do drugs, pot, or anything a lot harder then that and abuse medication. People who always are looking for a fight or make you mad and rub you the wrong way because you don't understand them or just don't like them the moment you see them. 

I dislike people on tv who are intolerable of things other people do who aren't in a tv role that their in or maybe are just working behind the scenes or are the janitor and in the process talk a lot of shit and make themselves look bad in my eyes anyways. Not funny, but like a real asshole. This has happened so much with losers on tv who for one second actually think their a big famous celebrity and put the regular man down when the regular man is suppose to be watching their show. This is what's turned me off from tv. I fucking hate commercials too.


----------



## I drink and I know things (Feb 7, 2010)

lawyer school


----------



## cactus_jack22 (Jan 25, 2010)

know it alls


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Computer automatically restarting to put updates on it. Pisses me off because it always does this when im downloading something.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Don Tony I can't stand that fat I Talian grease ball stupid fuck.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

The Healthcare debacle. Never ends.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Rise Against.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Coheed and Cambria


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Suicide Silence.

they can all go by their name and do us all a favor.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cannibal Corpse


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

David Otunga but not as much as Don Tony

Also my father.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

The fact that Edge will probably beat Jericho @ WrestleMania.


----------



## Lucas McCoy (Mar 21, 2010)

The UK singles charts the music that gets into the top five is shocking to be honest Tinie Tempah seriously.


----------



## rimbapanas (Mar 22, 2010)

The fact that Brutus the Barber Beefcake never finished off any haircuts which he started.


----------



## Lucas McCoy (Mar 21, 2010)

Red ring of death!!! Worst thing to happen to a Xbox 360 fan.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I've never had the red ring of death .

I hate most things, that I don't like.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The day that everyone's PS3's glitched fpalm. I hope that never happens again


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

I'm thankful I don't have a ps3 in that case....

I dislike queues, and noisy motorbikes (mine isn't that loud) and other stuff.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

North Hoe-BT. Terrible place where decadence and debauchery call home.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

This bruise on my back.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Drew McIntyre
CM Punk 
Randy Orton
Legacy
Jack Swagger
R-Truth


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

David Otunga.

go die


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Vance Archer
Mike Knox


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Black John Cena I mean Darren Young.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Anyone who doesn't like Wade Barrett.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

people that don't like Daniel Bryan.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

^is there such a thing?


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

I've seen a few people post on this place who don't like him.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

I should've stopped myself because my brother actually isn't even a fan. It makes me want to punch him.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Blind Cena haters, especially when they mark for someone like Big Rob Terry. So 2006.


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

WCW Rules said:


> Blind Cena haters, especially when they mark for someone like Big Rob Terry. So 2006.


THIS IS THE TRUTH.

You think people would not be the biggest idiots on the face of this earth and realize that he is pretty much the best worker going today on Mainstream wrestling television. Hell scratch that, he's better than most wrestlers going on today. My god people are dumb.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

When you like a girl and she's dating/likes someone else.


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

^ Story of my life :side:


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

^^^^ Yay seaon o'haire.

I hate homophobes... Now I understand they're entitled to their views and opinions. But I don't like see them beating on gay people. I mean I'm gay but I keep it to my private life indoors. I don't like seeing people getting all intimate so I don't like to subject others to it.

Just don't get some people.

But i also dislike some of the gay community. Because if it wasn't for them guys, the rest of us wouldn't have a bad name.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Rob Terry.


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

chris Jericho. :side:


----------



## Flanny (Dec 3, 2006)

InYourFace said:


> Rob Terry.


:cussin:



Abyssamania.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

STALKER said:


> chris Jericho. :side:


I hope thats a joke.



> Abyssamania.


I second that.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

British Invasion


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Paramore.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Abyss.


----------



## BambiKiller (Nov 2, 2009)

Bambi


----------



## Liam Miller (Jan 25, 2007)

Anything remotley to do with twilight including the actors.


----------



## Myers (Jan 19, 2004)

WWE_TNA said:


> Anything remotley to do with twilight including the actors.


Yeah same here, I saw a trailer for the next movie when I saw Hot Tub Time Machine, looks fucking atrocious. Hot Tub Time Machine was funny though.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Detroit Pistons


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Stratus said:


> Detroit Pistons


Come on man. We're already having a bad year.

NY Yankees:side:


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Atlanta Braves :side:


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Ok now you've done it.

Cleveland Browns


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Cleveland will be a playoff team next year 

Indianapolis Colts


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The TNA Impact crowd.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk


----------



## Obfuscation (Apr 15, 2006)

Purple Kisses said:


> The TNA Impact crowd.


^^^^^


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Spartacus: Blood and Sand (such an awful interpretation)


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Having a headache atm.


----------



## GFX™ (Jan 10, 2010)

I *HATE* Racism. ​


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Male Pornstars. Just male ones. Fucking hate them. If I saw one on the street I'd probably wanna take a shot at them. See my user profile title you get my hatred. Yes not everybody loves porn and everything about it. This is not a gimmick or trolling this is how I really feel. Fuck them. I'd chop their dicks off.

What pisses me more off then male pornstars and one time sex scene boys? Actors/Actresses, fads, fashion, Entertainment Tonight, TMZ, and all the crapy shows on tv today. Fucking hate them. Makes me so angry.

I hate watching tv because nobody feels the same way about me about how everything on it sucks. Why can't people just realize how great wrestling is. Fuck porn, fuck UFC, fuck college fucking stupid basketball. It's all about wrestling.

Who gives a fuck about porn, I can't look at the entire state of California in a good way ever again after finding out that's where porn is filmed.

Yes I'm addicted to porn because I have no girlfriend but I still hate it.

Seriously if porn wasn't filmed in California and filmed somewhere else I think I'd like it more. Fuck those Californians.

Every time you turn the channel theres always a woman in a sexual situation ready to mess your mind and this even happens in older shows dating back to the 60's not just recent shows. People always have the most unfriendly looks to give the cameras. They stare straight into your soul in a evil way. Fuck them, I'm not a nerd, your a fucking loser you stupid rich bitches.

/Rant


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Banging my elbow on my door.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hurting my knee yesterday


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

HHH and Rey Mysterio.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Christian


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

TNA making the mistake of going to Monday nights.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

the lack of custard in my house.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The fact that the boss schedules me to work a 10hr Shift (10am-9pm) then come right back at 4am the next day. I guess he doesnt care about the fact that i need to sleep.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Hearing that Brett Favre needs ankle surgery.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My boss calling and waking me up at 6:30am to see if i would come to work at Noon instead of 3. Seriously WTF? Couldnt the call have waited a couple hours?


----------



## Crazy Carolina (Oct 7, 2009)

Getting stuck at the airport.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Edge..


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The Pope.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

My ps3 not reading my games.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

The lack of food in my house.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Old Milwaukee Beer


----------



## crashplex (Feb 15, 2009)

Being homeless since January.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

That no one has tryed my banner request yet.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Purple Kisses said:


> That no one has tryed my banner request yet.


Same


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

People who abuse animals. Get's me so angry.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

My PS3 needing to be sent to Sony to have it repaired.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

That no DLC was released for SVR10, Well there was Stone Cold but still, they could have released something else :no:


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Madison Rayne Stupid bitch.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> My PS3 needing to be sent to Sony to have it repaired.


That happened to me last year, its such a bitch.

Rey Mysterio.


----------



## GxIxNxG (Dec 30, 2009)

Jeremy Borash


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

TNA's shitty innovative interviews, where you can't even understand what the wrestlers are saying.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Critics


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Driving


----------



## Cerbs (Feb 11, 2008)

Bad vibes


----------



## Stojy (Aug 24, 2008)

Cerbs and Certs having similar names. Always confuses me.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The Jon Lovitz talent show segment on Raw last night. Im just baffled by how awful it was


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The Lakers losing game 2

sighhhhhhhhhhhhhh


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

This new song called "Bulletproof" and the video is annoying too.

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EUsbpmQ9-mc


----------



## Oda Nobunaga (Jun 12, 2006)

Realism


----------



## daman077c (May 14, 2006)

People that can't take others' jokes.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

bills


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Jericho and Morrison becoming jobbers ever since they moved to Raw.


----------



## Cleavage (Apr 19, 2005)

Rain.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Sex And The City.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Paul Pierce

I fucking HATE him


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Trying to sign into PSN today and getting "The Playstation Network is undergoing maintenance" :no:


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

not being able to sleep


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

The bullshit that TNA Management pulled on Roxxi tonight



Spoiler: Slammiversary



I had heard earlier that there was a ton of backstage heat over a last minute angle change that involved Roxxi, so apparently she showed up and found out she was done with the company. Roxxi was in tears when it was over, but they cut away so fast to show a video for the next match that it didn’t really mean anything on the show.


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

The Boston Celtics


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

iTunes


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My boss being an asshole. Yelling at me earlier in the week for a shirt i was wearing and then bitching at me tonight for texting all the time. If im fucking working _while_ texting why does it matter? :no:


----------



## Kratosx23 (Nov 1, 2004)

The last 2 WHC's. Going from Swagger to Mysterio is the worst champion to champion switch in the history of WWE.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Pyro™;8560620 said:


> The last 2 WHC's. Going from Swagger to Mysterio is the worst champion to champion switch in the history of WWE.


You're forgetting Khali winning the title after Batista forfeited it. Thats much worse tbh


Gail Kim


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Bing.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Food Network, that channel sucks.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Twilight a movie series about gay vampires who glitter.


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Ben Affleck.I fucking HATE the guy.


----------



## My name is Puggle and I'm a (Jun 6, 2010)

Ann Coutler, bitch.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

"Dashing" Cody Rhodes....."DAAAASSSHHING" Cody Rhodes....:no:


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dog faced gremlin thing melina


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Roidtista


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

Hot weather, I'm so fucking hot!


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

"Showtime"Percy Watson


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

NasJayz said:


> Dog faced gremlin thing melina


this post.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Getting friend requests from 2 of the dumbasses from "The Hills", Heidi Montag and Broady Jenner on MySpace. and yes, it was their official sites.

Desperate for friends much?


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

That stupid loud vibration bass noise that teenagers and idiots have coming from their car from listening to rap music in FUCKING NICE HOMES AND QUIET FUCKING neighborhood.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Drew McIntyre


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pick-up trucks.


----------



## Rated-HBK (Dec 10, 2007)

That my computer is falling a part, literally. It can't even fold it anymore.


----------



## Don Draper (Mar 4, 2010)

The winner of the Raw Money In The Bank match.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The Wolfman.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

MTV..


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

Madison Rayne.


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

My hangnail. It hurts to type.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Putting a dvd in my PS3 and getting this strange message saying "Push Scan to check for DVD Virus" WTF?


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

The heat.


----------



## PRODIGY (Apr 23, 2006)

Melina not returning yet.


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

THE MIZ.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

My aching tooth.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Yahoo toolbar and Yahoo's main page alerting me saying i have an email and when i go to the yahoo mail page, it says i have no emails and it does this multiple times a day, fucking pisses me off.


----------



## HarryAngel (Mar 3, 2010)

U2...


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

My Boss and half the people i work with.


----------



## Samee (Mar 1, 2010)

Your mum.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Hearing an in depth review of "The Human Centipede" on Tosh.0 tonight...That movie is fucking disgusting, Who would make a movie like that? :no:


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

HarryAngel said:


> U2...


this.


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

The French Government


----------



## Jon Staley (Aug 8, 2007)

That we're not living in the year 1999.


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

CM Punk


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Co-Workers who go to the fucking boss and act like a child and tattle about everything.


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

people that quote a show or comic and act like its their joke. than play dumb when someone calls them out.


----------



## That Guy (Jun 30, 2009)

People walking slow in my way and there isn't a way to go around them. :no:


----------



## Batman (Nov 8, 2009)

when people quote someone in a thread and only say "this"

also when in an opinion thread some one says. Insert my opinion here. close thread.
yeah. your opinion is so great we will close the thread. keeping others from posting their opinion and ruining your post


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

AJ Lees over the top behavior :


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

Tony777 always posting AJ Lee celebrating.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

haribo said:


> Tony777 always posting AJ Lee celebrating.


TEEHEE! 

I don't like video ADs randomly playing on this site lately , they used to all just start paused and not play but now they play , its pretty annoying


----------



## haribo (Feb 4, 2005)

That Assassin VII chap who refers to every single wrestler by their real name.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

I dislike it (ALOT) when people on forums or youtube etc name their account evil shit , this could include three sixes or one of the devils many names , being in their username.

Its like what , do these crazy fucks think evil is cool? GTFO with that , and I see so many on this forum its so annoying.........


----------



## WutChagoNAdoBrothA (May 9, 2010)

Dislike the state of music.

We will look back at our generation (people born late 80's early 90's) as on of the ever
We have no Beatles , no Elvis , no Zepplin , no Nirvana
00's = fail

We have autotune and fail


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

AJ from NXT


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

Alberto Del Rio.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

The fake bullshit lies about mickie james that are coming out in the dirt sheets.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

Gail Kim


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

NXT season 3


----------



## Nuski (Apr 5, 2010)

Being patient


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Maxine from NXT season 3


----------



## STALKER (Apr 12, 2006)

Mr Anderson.


----------



## Stratus (Jan 22, 2004)

CM Punk
Michael Cole
"The Shore"


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Edge.


----------



## Tony777 (Mar 5, 2008)

People who live in the freakin past , "Attitude era" this , "The beatles/Led Zeppelin/Whatever" That , JEEZ ... MOVE. ON. ITS. OVER.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Taylor wylde


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

Inconsiderate dickheads.


----------



## William Murderface (Apr 16, 2006)

When my fiance is mad at me.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Dolph Ziggler.


----------



## What 3:16 (Jul 31, 2008)

Hollywood Johnson's supposed "Top Class Rants".

What I do like, though, is that chick is NasJayz's av.


----------



## edge87 (Jan 23, 2004)

A documentary about Hulk Hogan trying to make me feel sorry for him. I watched the whole thing, and I just can't do it.


----------



## ViolenceIsGolden (May 15, 2009)

Fucking hate Disney Channel little girl shows so much. Parents are not home and my little sisters were in the basement playing computer games and that shit was blasting on the tv in the living room and I started yelling and screaming at them to shut that shit off hahaha.


----------



## Kapik1337 (Oct 23, 2010)

Randy Orton


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

sarita


----------



## ADR LaVey (Jan 28, 2006)

Pickup trucks.


----------



## NasJayz (Apr 25, 2004)

Mass Effect 2


----------



## very_good (Sep 21, 2009)

Bubbles


----------



## Muerte al fascismo (Feb 3, 2008)

A Dirty little Hamster dancing to Single Ladies.


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Golf


----------



## Ronny (Apr 7, 2016)

JBL on commentary


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

EDM


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Headaches :cuss:


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Youtube ads


----------



## virus21 (Sep 22, 2009)

Humanity


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

The first few days after a heavy alcohol sesh.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Drivers who don't use their indicators until the last minute.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Waiting for the elevator


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Bayley


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Crowded elevators


----------



## MrJamesJepsan (Mar 31, 2013)

Pizza Hut


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When websites refuse to ship items to NZ for whatever reason.


----------



## Refuse (Jan 1, 2006)

People who show other people long unfunny videos on their mobile phones.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Long queues


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When people get on the bus or are in a queue and they wait till it's their turn to get out their money or their card to pay and spend ages looking around in their bag for it.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

People who never take things seriously


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

People who say things they like are "objectively better" than something you like.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

People who choose to remain ignorant and close-minded


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

Being away from those I love.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Headaches


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When buses are early. It's annoying enough when they're late, but it's even worse when they're early.


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

SJWs


----------



## Vox Machina (May 22, 2014)

How people don't wash their hands after using the restroom in television and in film.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When companies change their recipes for food without saying anything - a food I love now has onions as part of the ingredients and I can't stand them, so now I can't eat it -_-


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

waking up from a really good sleep


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

The fact that some places have Christmas shite out now, in pissing September.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When it's warmer for awhile then the temperature plummets and now it's cold again.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

When the weather report promises a nice rainy day but its just cloudy and shitty :mj2


----------



## SHIVV-EAUX-EMME-GEEE (Sep 12, 2013)

I hate these cans!


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

... these warm weather colds that won't go away. This damn cough in particular.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When couriers and the mail delivery people don't read the addresses of things and just put them in our mailbox cos we live at number 1 of our complex. We keep getting all our neighbours' mail cos of it :lol


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

...that I had another sleepless night thanks to insomnia. Don't know if I'll go to work today, really don't feel like it


----------



## Pratchett (Jan 9, 2013)

... excessive algae at the bottom of a lake or pond when I am trying to jig 'n' pig.


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Algebra


----------



## Jurassic Bucks CM (Feb 10, 2017)

People who are intolerant of other people's cultures . . . and the Dutch.


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Consistently being unsuccessful for job vacancies.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

Knowing that WWE are in my country for a live event but I can't go and just have to sit at home


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When my bus is late and that results in me missing my train ahhhhhhh. That means I now have to wait till 9:59 for the next one, and I have a physio appointment at 10! I hate public transport.


----------



## 751161 (Nov 23, 2012)

Rude visitors. If you don't respect my house, can you like fuck off please? I shouldn't have to deal with people's bullshit at home.

Who goes to someone's house and acts rude as fuck? I wonder how they'd feel if I did the same. Some people really need to respect other's people's shit.


----------



## Captain Edd (Dec 14, 2011)

This entire day

Dog is getting sicker, Vet 1 is on vacation so I had to drive 50 minutes to Vet 2 who told me she can't handle it and I had to drive 30 minutes to Vet 3. Waited for two hours, they told me "Oh its okay just needs an injection", drove home with my half sleeping dog and now its just as bad as it was in the morning. 

Really not in a good mood today


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When people act like we're still in high school and deal in petty drama. One of my friends is basically ignoring my best friend and I for no reason, my BFF invited her to come out with me and her today and she didn't reply at all. But when one of our other friends invited her out, she immediately replied to her. She also lied to us saying she has to work Thursdays (we meet up a lot on Thursdays), but she actually doesn't have to work at all LOL. She's so immature, if she didn't want to come out with us, she should have just said so


----------



## emerald-fire (Jan 30, 2017)

Enzo Amore


----------



## Yeah1993 (Nov 20, 2008)

Region locking of any kind.


----------



## Blackbeard (Apr 23, 2014)

"Celebrities" who release autobiographies in their twenties.


----------



## The Raw Smackdown (Jan 8, 2017)

Rap Music...Especially that trap Bullshit.


----------



## LucasXXII (Apr 21, 2014)

That in order be admitted to an ideal music college in the U.S. and pursue a full-time music career there I'll have to bust my ass in computer science courses for a nice-looking GPA.


----------



## Kenny (Aug 15, 2004)

people who dawdle/walk slow or block the walk way/street. frustrating.


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When YouTube is a twat and takes forever to load videos even though my internet is fine -_-


----------



## nyelator (Oct 3, 2016)

Drugs......................... allegedly


----------



## Punkamaniac (Mar 26, 2013)

Having yet ANOTHER job rejection . . . seriously getting pissed off.


----------



## Mordecay (Aug 15, 2014)

Being broke


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When shipping from WWEShop costs 35 bucks -_- I swear I've spent more money on shipping than I have on actual merch :lol


----------



## Narcisse (Nov 24, 2015)

People who keep making fake profiles on forum's and acting like psycho's because they just can't LET IT GO.


----------



## BaeJLee (Mar 12, 2017)

Twerking


----------



## Mox Girl (Sep 29, 2014)

When the buttons to stop the bus don't work. I was just on a bus and I tried four buttons and none of them worked! I actually had to go up and tell the driver to stop :lol


----------



## DGenerationMC (Jan 30, 2011)

People who continue to snore after you try to get them to stop multiple times.


----------

